# Formula1 2012



## Kurt91 (8 Agosto 2012)

http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=60069760&st=360

Si continua da qui!


----------



## Solo (30 Agosto 2012)

Domenica c'è SPA!


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Il calendario 2012 di Formula 1: 
18/3 - GP Australia (Melbourne) - Button 
25/3 - GP Malaysia (Sepang) - Alonso 
15/4 - GP Cina (Shangai) - Rosberg 
22/4 - GP Bahrein (Sakhir) - Vettel 
13/5 - GP Spagna (Barcellona) - Maldonado 
27/5 - GP Monaco (Montecarlo) - Webber 
10/6 - GP Canada (Montreal)- Hamilton 
24/6 - GP Europa (Valencia) - Alonso 
8/7 - GP Inghilterra (Silverstone) - Webber 
22/7 - GP Germania (Hockenheim) - Alonso 
29/7 - GP Ungheria (Budapest) - Hamilton 
2/9 - GP Belgio (Spa-Francorchamps) - Button
9/9 - GP Italia (Monza) - Hamilton 
23/9 - GP Singapore (Marina Bay) - Vettel 
7/10 - GP Giappone (Suzuka) - Vettel 
14/10 - GP Corea del Sud (Yeongam) - Vettel 
28/10 - GP India (Nuova Delhi) - Vettel 
4/11 - GP Abu Dhabi (Yas Marina) - Raikkonen 
18/11 - GP Usa (Austin) - Hamilton 
25/11 - GP Brasile (Interlagos) - Button


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

alonso solo 6..pole per button..vettel e webber sono abbastanza dietro però...speriamo nella pioggia x domani


----------



## Solo (1 Settembre 2012)

Domani ci sarà da divertirsi. Peccato che Hamilton abbia sbagliato il primo giro lanciato, poteva fare qualcosa di meglio imho. Visto che le temperature dovrebbero salire ancora occhio alle Lotus, certo che Maldonado e Kobayashi lì davanti sono due pericoli al via. Webber e Vettel 11° e 12°, tutto a vantaggio di Alonso, i suoi avversari si stanno danneggiando da soli.


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

Jenson


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

forza alonso


----------



## Solo (2 Settembre 2012)

Hamilton ha montato l'alettone posteriore vecchio, che va molto più piano rispetto a quello nuovo di Jenson.



Maldonado poi sanzionato di 3 posizioni, non ho voglia di leggere il perché.


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Ma guardate questo ******, ma morisse


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2012)

grazie Hamilton


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2012)

hamilton del .. e sempre il solito dai non e possibile


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Settembre 2012)

Hamilton andrebbe squalificato a vita..che pirla!!stavolta è colpa di grosjean che è un altro che 2 gare si e una no va fuori..fra l'altro alonso era terzo alla prima curva visto che maldonado ha pensato bene di partire mezz'oretta prima


----------



## yelle (2 Settembre 2012)

a Grosjean chi ******* gliel'ha data la patente, dai


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> a Grosjean chi ******* gliel'ha data la patente, dai



Ha rovinato tutto.


----------



## Snake (2 Settembre 2012)

Faccio fatica a capire se state scherzando o state parlando sul serio


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Faccio fatica a capire se state scherzando o state parlando sul serio



Cioè?


----------



## sion (2 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> grazie Hamilton



hamilton stavolta non centra,la colpa e' tutto del pazzo grosjean


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

Che 2 palle dai, rovinata la gara spengo


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Settembre 2012)

Mamma massa che scarso


----------



## Snake (2 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Cioè?



Cioè che bisogna essere proprio dei talebani con le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi per dare la colpa dell'incidente ad Hamilton. Non so magari ogni tanto prima di farsi venire il sangue al cervello e scrivere emerite stupidate per non dire di peggio guardarsi il replay non farebbe poi così male. La colpa ce l'ha solo quel minorato mentale di Grosjean che va addosso ad Hamilton, confermato in diretta anche da quell'altro fenomeni di Capelli che subito aveva incolpato Lewis. Ripigliatevi oh, a dargli la colpa anche quando non c'entra un *****.


----------



## sion (2 Settembre 2012)

ma infatti chi ha dato la colpa ad hamilton evidentemente non ha visto bene per niente..

cmq peccato per alonso,era gia' terzo porca miseria


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

Massa da licenziare. Non sta combinando nulla.


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Cioè che bisogna essere proprio dei talebani con le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi per dare la colpa dell'incidente ad Hamilton. Non so magari ogni tanto prima di farsi venire il sangue al cervello e scrivere emerite stupidate per non dire di peggio guardarsi il replay non farebbe poi così male. La colpa ce l'ha solo quel minorato mentale di Grosjean che va addosso ad Hamilton, confermato in diretta anche da quell'altro fenomeni di Capelli che subito aveva incolpato Lewis. Ripigliatevi oh, a dargli la colpa anche quando non c'entra un *****.



Infatti la colpa ad hamilton nn l'ha data quasi nessuno...maldonado comunque è un altro che andrebbe squalificato x 3 gare..ogni gara butta fuori qualcuno


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Infatti la colpa ad hamilton nn l'ha data quasi nessuno...maldonado comunque è un altro che andrebbe squalificato x 3 gare..ogni gara butta fuori qualcuno



Maldonado, se non sbaglio, ha effettuato una partenza anticipata.


----------



## yelle (2 Settembre 2012)

sion ha scritto:


> hamilton stavolta non centra,la colpa e' tutto del pazzo grosjean


sì, infatti. Io Hamilton non lo reggo, ma c'è da dire che non poteva certo smaterializzarsi nel nulla quando Grosjean gli è andato addosso.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

A questo punto speriamo che le Red Bull non facciano molti punti.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Settembre 2012)

Mi auguro una squalifica esemplare per grosjean.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Mi auguro una squalifica esemplare per grosjean.



il massimo che danno è penalizzazione in griglia....


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2012)

il mondiale se lo rivince vettel non c'e niente da fare


----------



## Pedrosa (2 Settembre 2012)

Se Massa arriva quinto Alonso vinceva con un giro di vantaggio


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (2 Settembre 2012)

Vince Button davanti a Vettel e Raikkonen, 4° Hulkemberg.
Discreto quinto posto per Massa...considerando che partiva 14°.


----------



## Solo (2 Settembre 2012)

Che amarezza. E' ridicolo che Grosjean e Maldonado corrano ancora in F1, dovrebbero girare col girello. Peccato perché saltano subito dei protagonisti, l'unica nota positiva è che il mondiale si riapre un minimo, anche se imho ci vorrebbe un altro bello zero di Alonso per vedere una bella battaglia fino alla fine. E Button ***** che si sveglia dopo aver buttato via la stagione! Non poteva correre così tutto l'anno?


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Settembre 2012)

probabilmente alonso sarebbe arrivato secondo se non primo oggi


----------



## Solo (2 Settembre 2012)

Maldonado penalità di 10 posizioni in griglia a Monza, Grosjean invece non ci sarà proprio.


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Settembre 2012)

andava squalificato per un anno non per un gran premio


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Maldonado penalità di 10 posizioni in griglia a Monza, Grosjean invece non ci sarà proprio.



Troppo poco.


----------



## francylomba (2 Settembre 2012)

Ovviamente mezza italia a dare contro a Hamilton che poraccio poteva farci nulla.. ma il terzo coinvolto era Alonso quindi era inevitabile parlarne.. fosse stato qualcun'altro.. 
esagerato il pompaggio dello shock di alonso .. dalla rai pero' ce lo si deve aspettare ..


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Settembre 2012)

francylomba ha scritto:


> Ovviamente mezza italia a dare contro a Hamilton che poraccio poteva farci nulla.. ma il terzo coinvolto era Alonso quindi era inevitabile parlarne.. fosse stato qualcun'altro..
> esagerato il pompaggio dello shock di alonso .. dalla rai pero' ce lo si deve aspettare ..



prova te a rischiare la vita , (alonso ha rischiato la vita, se poco poco la macchina lo prendeva in testa era all'altro mondo) e poi ne riparliamo se sei scioccata o no!!io non so come si faccia in questi casi a parlare di certe cose...un pilota rischia a vita e ci si lamenta se la rai pompa troppo il suo shock


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Settembre 2012)

1 gara di squalifica a Grosjean dopo aver rovinato la gara a 5 piloti..... più tutte le gare che ha rovinato in passato!!! E' ridicolo paragonando le penalità che han dato ad altri piloti per incidenti molto meno gravi...... Sarà contenta la Red Bull... Fossi in loro quanto meno gli pagherei la multa a Grosjean


----------



## ReyMilan (3 Settembre 2012)

80 cm e prendeva il casco di Alonso Grosjean


----------



## Marilson (3 Settembre 2012)

questo ****** alla fine è stato intervistato e rideva (!!!!), inoltre ha affermato il falso quando gli hanno detto se sentiva di avere delle responsabilità dicendo di non aver visto ancora il replay. In telecronaca mentre mazzoni e capelli parlavano mandano un replay di lui al muretto lotus mentre guarda il replay dell'incidente ai monitor con ottocentocinquanta angolazioni diverse. Seguo la F1 da 20 anni e sono sempre convinto che gli incidenti di gara fanno parte del gioco, ma questo bimbetto deve essere sanzionato. Farei qualcosa per quell'altro ********* di Maldonado che ieri ha dato show tra false partenze e tamponamenti vari. Non basta avere talento per finire in F1 a ventanni, ci serve anche la testa. Questi nuovi piloti fanno sembrare un Tora Takagi un'icona della guida sicura


----------



## Bawert (3 Settembre 2012)

La partenza di Maldonado mi ha fatto ridire, come Kobayashi sulla griglia di partenza.
Comunque 7 incidente su 12 gare per Grosjean di cui 6 alla prima curva.


----------



## Isao (6 Settembre 2012)

*Hulkenberg e Sutil in lizza per il sedile di Massa*
Una coppia di tedeschi è in lizza per rimpiazzare Felipe Massa alla Ferrari nel 2013, secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano Bild-Zeitung.

Il giornale riporta che il team di Maranello ha quasi stabilito con certezza di non rinnovare il contratto al brasiliano, che chiuderebbe la carriera in Ferrari dopo ben sette anni consecutivi.
Molti rumors riportano che già lo scorso weekend a Spa, Nico Hulkenberg, il quale corre attualmente con la Force India, potrebbe aver firmato una sorta di pre-accordo con la Ferrari.
“Non posso né confermare né negare i rumors riguardo la Ferrari” ha dichiarato il pilota alla Bild.
Un altro candidato secondo il report del giornale tedesco, è Adrian Sutil, che sta cercando un sedile per ritornare in F1, dopo aver perso il posto alla Force India a causa della faccenda della rissa nel nightclub di Shanghai che lo ha coinvolto lo scorso anno.
Il ventinovenne ha dichiarato alla Bild: “La Ferrari è alla ricerca di un secondo pilota che ottenga punti regolarmente. Credo di poter ricoprire quel ruolo senza problemi”.

E' l'uomo giusto per noi!


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> *Hulkenberg e Sutil in lizza per il sedile di Massa*
> Una coppia di tedeschi è in lizza per rimpiazzare Felipe Massa alla Ferrari nel 2013, secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano Bild-Zeitung.
> 
> Il giornale riporta che il team di Maranello ha quasi stabilito con certezza di non rinnovare il contratto al brasiliano, che chiuderebbe la carriera in Ferrari dopo ben sette anni consecutivi.
> ...



Giusto o meno l'importante è che Massa sia allontanato.


----------



## Solo (6 Settembre 2012)

Nooooooooo. Daje Massa prenditi il rinnovo!


----------



## Isao (6 Settembre 2012)

Se Massa rinnova non meritiamo nulla. Se Massa rinnova non siamo una scuderia di Formula 1. Meglio che ci mettiamo a vendere biscotti e fare la concorrenza alla Mulino Bianco.


----------



## Snake (6 Settembre 2012)

Solo ma sto Hamilton che pare vada alla Mercedes? Ma che ***** gli dice il cervello? Vuol fare la fine di Alonso in Renault?


----------



## Solo (6 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me è solo una questione economica... Credo alla fine firmerà, un conto è se gli avessero offerto un posto in Red Bull, dove credo sarebbe andato, ma in Mercedes... Che poi dovrebbe solo abbassare la visiera e pensare a correre, 'sto mona. E' ora che cominci seriamente a metterci qualcosa di suo come fa Alonso, non può aspettare di avere LA macchina sotto il sedere.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Settembre 2012)

La Mercedes sarebbe la giusta dimensione di Hamilton... e può darsi che con Ross Brawn riesca a fare qualcosa più di adesso.

perchè mai la Mclaren dovrebbe continuare a pagare quello stipendio quando può vincere benissimo con Button... e magari Di Resta che volevano già prendere se non fosse che il suo manager era il padre di Hamilton


----------



## Snake (6 Settembre 2012)

Button? Quello di quest'anno? Seriously? Lol


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Nooooooooo. Daje Massa prenditi il rinnovo!



...si, degli insulti


----------



## Solo (6 Settembre 2012)

Button è un onesto mestierante. Come Webber. Non vincerà mai un titolo (quello con la Brawn era un mondiale truccato).


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Button? Quello di quest'anno? Seriously? Lol



forse dopo Spa avran capito che gli assetti del weekend conviene farli sulla base del suo stile di guida invece che sull'altro tizio


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2012)

problemi tecnici per Nando nelle libere... probabile sostituzione del cambio... è finita dai...


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> problemi tecnici per Nando nelle libere... probabile sostituzione del cambio... è finita dai...



Non aveva rotto il motore?


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non aveva rotto il motore?



nella prima sessione sì
nella seconda sessione si è inceppato il cambio


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> nella prima sessione sì
> nella seconda sessione si è inceppato il cambio



....fortunato.....


----------



## Solo (7 Settembre 2012)

Non ci saranno penalità né per il motore né per il cambio.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2012)

Button ed Hamilton favoriti... Rosberg, Raikkonen e Massa non sono distanti... l'incognita Ferrari è data per l'appunto dai problemi tecnici... vedremo se domani mattina Alonso riuscirà a lavorare più serenamente


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> nella prima sessione sì
> nella seconda sessione si è inceppato il cambio



Sti ***** che sfiga!


----------



## Solo (8 Settembre 2012)

Sarà una bella lotta per la pole.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Settembre 2012)

va beh ciao è andata se non riusciamo a stare davanti Vettel a Monza...


----------



## Solo (8 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia. Se ripenso a tutti i punti persi nella prima parte del campionato con i pit di Hamilton ed un Button fantasma...


----------



## Degenerate X (8 Settembre 2012)

I GENI.

Tre ore a fare le se ghe alle gomme e poi sta ***** liquida.


----------



## Frikez (8 Settembre 2012)

Decimo dopo aver dominato Q1 e Q2? mah..altro anno senza titoli, assurdo


----------



## Snake (8 Settembre 2012)

Meglio di così non poteva andare, ora che Button non rompa le palle domani in partenza, è ora di usare il cervello, possiamo riaprire il mondiale.


----------



## Degenerate X (8 Settembre 2012)

Massa terzo per cui Alonso faceva pole al 99%.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Massa terzo per cui Alonso faceva pole al 99%.



già........


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2012)

Ferrari assurda.


----------



## Solo (8 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Meglio di così non poteva andare, ora che Button non rompa le palle domani in partenza, è ora di usare il cervello, possiamo riaprire il mondiale.


Impossibile. C'è troppa gente la davanti, ci si ruba punti a vicenda... Ma poi Alonso domani in gara comunque su Vettel recupera.


----------



## Snake (8 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ferrari assurda.



Massa il suo l'ha fatto, il fenomeno che tanto decantate no, prendetevela con lui a sto giro.


----------



## Solo (8 Settembre 2012)

Ha avuto un problema, è per quello che è saltato il giro.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Settembre 2012)

Fernando lo ha detto che era pole facile se non avesse avuto problemi

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Snake ha scritto:


> Massa il suo l'ha fatto, il fenomeno che tanto decantate no, prendetevela con lui a sto giro.



se riesce a stare davanti a Vettel potrò dire che ha fatto il suo


----------



## Solo (8 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Fernando lo ha detto che era pole facile se non avesse avuto problemi
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Imho se lo tiene dietro al via Vettel non lo passa più.


----------



## Isao (8 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Snake (8 Settembre 2012)

Ma quale pole facile, Hamilton l'ultimo giro se non rallentava tirava già un altro mezzo secondo, solo nel primo tratto ha dato più di 3 decimi a tutti


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Massa il suo l'ha fatto, il fenomeno che tanto decantate no, prendetevela con lui a sto giro.



Alonso senza inconvenienti sarebbe in pole.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ma quale pole facile, Hamilton l'ultimo giro se non rallentava tirava già un altro mezzo secondo, solo nel primo tratto ha dato più di 3 decimi a tutti



ROTFL

veramente aveva giusto 1 decimo su Button 

Alonso stava sotto l'1.24 easy


----------



## Snake (8 Settembre 2012)

Se faccio un disegnino magari capisci, parlo del parziale nel primo settore dell'ultimo giro che poi di fatto ha abortito perchè gli han detto che la pole era cosa fatta, 27 netto, 3 decimi meglio del parziale del tempo col quale ha fatto la pole, quindi sotto l'1.24 ci stava pure Hamilton abbondantemente.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Se faccio un disegnino magari capisci, parlo del parziale nel primo settore dell'ultimo giro che poi di fatto ha abortito perchè gli han detto che la pole era cosa fatta, 27 netto, 3 decimi meglio del parziale del tempo col quale ha fatto la pole, quindi sotto l'1.24 ci stava pure Hamilton abbondantemente.



Hamilton 27.0
Button 27.0

dove sono i 3 decimi?
il disegnino magari te lo faccio io, quando sarai più educato

va beh tanto domani si sa già come finisce


----------



## Snake (8 Settembre 2012)

Escluso Button ok, i 3 decimi sono su tutti gli altri, poco cambia, ha fatto la pole con 1.24 netto, bisogna essere proprio degli Alonso homer per dire che faceva la pole facile facile considerando poi il distacco irrisorio nelle precedenti sessioni.


----------



## Frikez (8 Settembre 2012)

Alonso, con la macchina a posto, se la sarebbe giocata sui millesimi..la certezza della pole non c'è dai su


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Escluso Button ok, i 3 decimi sono su tutti gli altri, poco cambia, ha fatto la pole con 1.24 netto, bisogna essere proprio degli Alonso homer per dire che faceva la pole facile facile considerando poi il distacco irrisorio nelle precedenti sessioni.



mah a me basta vedere il tempo di Massa per capire che Alonso sarebbe stato davanti poi ok sarò un Homer 

chi ne capisce di f1 sa che il primo settore era quello dove la Mclaren era più veloce, ma poi perdeva negli altri, Alonso poteva fare benissimo 27.2 (come Di Resta e Rosberg) e recuperare nel resto del giro... comunque la realtà è che parte decimo e probabilmente otterrà 6 o 8 punti in questa gara se va bene e mi accontenterò di quello che verrà.


----------



## Snake (8 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Alonso, con la macchina a posto, se la sarebbe giocata sui millesimi..la certezza della pole non c'è dai su



Ah meno male, no perchè forse sono solo io quello che ha visto libere e prime due sessioni di qualifiche dove Hamilton, Alonso e Button se la son giocata sul filo dei centesimi, _pole facile_


----------



## GioNF (8 Settembre 2012)

Io sono sicuro che Massa abbia astutamente rubato la Ferrari di Alonsofrail Q2e il Q3, altrimenti certe cose non si spiegano. Davvero diabolico questo brasiliano.


----------



## Prinz (8 Settembre 2012)

non ho potuto vedere le prove mi spiegate come diamine ha fatto a fare DECIMO?


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Settembre 2012)

il passo gara dovrebbe essere ottimo..come o migliore di quello dei primi in teoria..con un pò di fondo schiena possiamo anche arrivare a podio per me


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> il passo gara dovrebbe essere ottimo..come o migliore di quello dei primi in teoria..con un pò di fondo schiena possiamo anche arrivare a podio per me



Se non continua la sfiga....


----------



## Ale (8 Settembre 2012)

Vincerà Alonso a mani basse.


----------



## Prinz (8 Settembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> Vincerà Alonso a mani basse.


secondo me deve pregare per arrivare quinto. NOn è una pista favorevole alle rimonte. Certo che nelle ultime due settimane una sfiga assurda


----------



## Snake (8 Settembre 2012)

Considerando tutto il c u l o che ha avuto fino a Spa non potete lamentarvi, la ruota prima o poi gira.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Considerando tutto il c u l o che ha avuto fino a Spa non potete lamentarvi, la ruota prima o poi gira.



Alonso è il più forte, fortuna o meno.


----------



## Snake (8 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Alonso è il più forte, fortuna o meno.



Bene, allora è inutile frignare sulla sfiga e robe varie che gli gira male da una settimana appena


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Bene, allora è inutile frignare sulla sfiga e robe varie che gli gira male da una settimana appena



Snake, i conti si fanno alla fine. Vincerà il migliore, ovviamente.


----------



## Snake (8 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Snake, i conti si fanno alla fine. Vincerà il migliore, ovviamente.



Quindi vincerà Alonso


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Quindi vincerà Alonso



...sicuramente non Hamilton.


----------



## Marilson (8 Settembre 2012)

alonso parte decimo? bene. Domani me ne vado all'Acquario di Genova


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> alonso parte decimo? bene. Domani me ne vado all'Acquario di Genova



Secondo me domani sarà una bella gara, comunque.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (8 Settembre 2012)

Una buona partenza è fondamentale ma nella prima chicane si rischia qualche tamponamento. Penso che sarà già dura arrivare quarto/quinto.


----------



## Marilson (8 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me domani sarà una bella gara, comunque.



boh.. io all'acquario ci vado davvero però


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> boh.. io all'acquario ci vado davvero però



Divertiti


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Settembre 2012)

io,da grande fan di alonsoave:),sono comunque fiducioso per domani


----------



## Bawert (8 Settembre 2012)

Ho buone sensazioni, secondo me avrà un buonissimo passo gara Alonso


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Settembre 2012)

la sfiga va e viene..nelle prime gare della stagione ha avuto un ottima dose di fortuna..ora gli sta andando tutto nel verso sbagliato


----------



## Solo (9 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo non facciano *******te alla prima curva...


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Speriamo non facciano *******te alla prima curva...



cone quella chicane è molto dura che non succeda niente...e alonso lo vedo molto male in quel senso visto che è in mezzo al gruppo


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Settembre 2012)

urca massa nella prima staccata ha provato a prendere il primato ha fregato la macchina a fernando mi sa  alonso ha recuperato quattro posizioni 6° in un giro daiiii


----------



## Degenerate X (9 Settembre 2012)

5°. Dai


----------



## Degenerate X (9 Settembre 2012)

Adesso ci vuole uno schianto e poi la SC, sperando che magari a schiantarsi sia uno dei primi...


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Settembre 2012)

credo che stia gestendo le gomme ora.. dovrebbe essere piu veloce di vettel


----------



## Degenerate X (9 Settembre 2012)

Adesso voglio vederlo schiantare quel sudicio del tedesco.


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Settembre 2012)

pezzo di *****!!vediamo se lo penalizzano adesso


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Settembre 2012)

se figurati se lo penalizzano ma va va

ahah superato vettel


----------



## Degenerate X (9 Settembre 2012)

Adesso quella nullità di Massa si renda utile, si faccia superare e poi si schianti con Vettel. Magari uno scontro mortale per entrambi


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Settembre 2012)

penalità per vettel che peccato deve passare dai box


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Settembre 2012)

gooodoo!!penalità per vettel


----------



## Degenerate X (9 Settembre 2012)

Godo. Adesso rimanici nel box, maledetto.


----------



## Hell Krusty (9 Settembre 2012)

Button out!


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Settembre 2012)

button si e fermato maroooooooo


----------



## Degenerate X (9 Settembre 2012)

Godogodogodogodogodogodogodo


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Settembre 2012)

ahahahah!!button out!!dai fernando!!


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2012)

Button: "Il podio di Monza non mi piace"

E ANDIAMO!


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Settembre 2012)

grande rimonta 2° fernando, sto perez sale sul podio....


----------



## Degenerate X (9 Settembre 2012)

E vabbe adesso Perez deve scassare le balle. Dai Massa, abbattilo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Settembre 2012)

mado che scarso massa mamma mia pero, ora supera pure alonso maro arriva 3 uffffffff


----------



## Degenerate X (9 Settembre 2012)

Comunque Perez il prossimo anno DEVE sostituire Massa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Settembre 2012)

eccola li superato, cmq si perez e 10 volte piu forte di massa, massa non serve niente

vettel se fermato ahahahah dajeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee maro G o d o recuperiamo altri punti sul 2°


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2012)

Fettel out oooooooooooooooooooole


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (9 Settembre 2012)

beh,cmq ottima domenica per alonso,un podio che sa di ipoteca sul mondiale


----------



## Livestrong (9 Settembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> beh,cmq ottima domenica per alonso,un podio che sa di ipoteca sul mondiale



Le McLaren adesso come adesso hanno un altro passo, mancano ancora 7 gare...


----------



## Hell Krusty (9 Settembre 2012)

Come ha detto Alonso già a Spa per il mondiale bisogna temere di più le McLaren che le Red Bull...


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Comunque Perez il prossimo anno DEVE sostituire Massa.



a parte ciò gli strateghi della Sauber dovrebbero sostituire quelli della Ferrari... siamo arrivati senza gomme anche oggi


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Settembre 2012)

3 va bene cosi dai


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (9 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Le McLaren adesso come adesso hanno un altro passo, mancano ancora 7 gare...



è vero che mancano ancora 7 gare,ma avere 37 punti di vantaggio su hamilton e 39 su vettel è un gran bel vantaggio,specialmente per un pilota intelligente come alonso.Puo' amministrare il vantaggio,a mio parere e finalmente arriva verso la fase conclusiva del mondiale senza dover rincorrere gli altri


----------



## yelle (9 Settembre 2012)

che gara di Perez!


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2012)

io credo che siamo messi nella situazione migliore come punteggio però come affidabilità e strategia siamo inferiori alla Mclaren... Alonso da solo non basta, si doveva vincere oggi e si è arrivati terzi a causa della qualifica e chissà che non sarà decisiva per fine stagione... comunque per il momento siamo a distanza di sicurezza da Hamilton, e meno male che Vettel, Webber e Button sono esplosi.


----------



## Hell Krusty (9 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> a parte ciò gli strateghi della Sauber dovrebbero sostituire quelli della Ferrari... siamo arrivati senza gomme anche oggi


Oggi la Ferrari ha corso quasi senza i dati della telemetria...


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2012)

grazie al ritiro di Button comunque siamo a -17 dalla Mclaren nei costruttori... se Massa continuasse così si può sognare anche nel campionato marche, visto che la Red Bull va col freno a mano tirato


----------



## Isao (9 Settembre 2012)

Le bandiere padane




Perez




Alonso + ritiro vettel-webber-button


----------



## Harvey (9 Settembre 2012)

Comunque come gestisce le fasi di gara Nando non lo fa nessuno 

Ovviamente non si può dare per certo il mondiale visti i notevoli inconvenienti che possono accadere, però salvo ritiri e guasti Alonso sti punti li gestisce in scioltezza...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2012)

Per Alonso meglio di così non poteva andare.


----------



## Degenerate X (9 Settembre 2012)

Scaramanzia, questa sconosciuta


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Settembre 2012)

la macchina c'è!!siamo poco sotto la mclaren e lo dimostra il fatto che in qualifica massa e dico massa è stato molto vicino alla pole di hamilton..loro hanno qualcosina in più ma il pilota fa la differenza e il pilota più forte lo abbiamo noi per distacco!!le red bull ora sono inferiori...


----------



## Harvey (9 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Scaramanzia, questa sconosciuta



Ma se hai fatto frantumare Pato coi proclami nel topic del fantacalcio


----------



## Snake (9 Settembre 2012)

Proprio _sfigato_ Alonso, comunque non temete, Hamilton è un mediocre cit., mica un mediocre può soffiare il mondiale al messia spagnolo


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Proprio _sfigato_ Alonso, comunque non temete, Hamilton è un mediocre cit., mica un mediocre può soffiare il mondiale al messia spagnolo



Snake, Hamilton, lo sai bene, è un gran pilota, secondo però, a mio avviso, ad Alonso.


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Settembre 2012)

dire che alonso non sia il pilota più forte ora,vuol dire non essere obiettivi...non solo...io posso tranquillamente affermare che sia 3 spanne sopra gli altri


----------



## Snake (9 Settembre 2012)

Pure 5 spanne


----------



## Gre-No-Li (9 Settembre 2012)

Alonso è molto regolare. Se non vince si piazza sempre nei primi. Solo problemi meccanici o incidenti potrebbero togliergli il titolo.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (9 Settembre 2012)

beh,dai,non credo ci sia molto da discutere sul fatto che alonso sia nettamente il miglior pilota del circus attualmente


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2012)

Chiedo allo staff se è possibile riportare in apertura del topic il calendario con i vincitori http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=60069760


----------



## Snake (9 Settembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> beh,dai,non credo ci sia molto da discutere sul fatto che alonso sia nettamente il miglior pilota del circus attualmente



C'è da discutere eccome se leggo certe iperboli ma capisco che essendo ferraristi siete poco obbiettivi su Alonso


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (9 Settembre 2012)

hamilton è un ottimo pilota,ma a mio parere,coi mezzi che avuto a disposizione in carriera fin'ora,ha raccolto pochino...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> C'è da discutere eccome se leggo certe iperboli ma capisco che essendo ferraristi siete poco obbiettivi su Alonso



Essere ferraristi non significa non essere imparziali, infatti nessuno, per esempio crede che Massa meriti di guidarne una.


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> C'è da discutere eccome se leggo certe iperboli ma capisco che essendo ferraristi siete poco obbiettivi su Alonso



dai alonso è nettamente più forte degli altri...vuoi forse paragonarlo a hamilton??hamilton sarebbe un grande pilota se gli spiegassero che appena uno lo supera non lo deve buttare fuori strada


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (9 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Essere ferraristi non significa non essere imparziali, infatti nessuno, per esempio crede che Massa meriti di guidarne una.



massa credo sia il secondo pilota della ferrari piu' odiato della storia


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> massa credo sia il secondo pilota della ferrari piu' odiato della storia



...e più inutile...soprattutto.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Settembre 2012)

A me fa paura la Ferrari che dopo la serie di risultati positivi non ha + portato aggiornamenti significativi... adesso arrivano le piste di Tilke... quelle brutte e piatte non troppo favorevoli alla Rossa... Alonso dovrà continuare a fare gli straordinari


----------



## Snake (9 Settembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> hamilton è un ottimo pilota,ma a mio parere,coi mezzi che avuto a disposizione in carriera fin'ora,ha raccolto pochino...


Quali sarebbero i mezzi? A me risulta che la macchina da titolo l'abbia avuta solo i primi due anni, un mondiale l'ha buttato nel c esso lui perchè probabilmente inesperto (era esordiente), l'altro l'ha comunque vinto e non mi tirate fuori la solita barzelletta di Glock. Poi la monoposto competitiva non l'ha mai avuta, quest'anno ce l'ha ma se è indietro in classifica non è certo per colpa sua, tra errori al box, kamikaze in pista e noie varie avrà perso almeno 40-50 punti, non parlo nemmeno della vergognosa penalità a Barcellona dove avrebbe vinto il gran premio con la pipa in bocca. 


Blu71 ha scritto:


> Essere ferraristi non significa non essere imparziali, infatti nessuno, per esempio crede che Massa meriti di guidarne una.



Infatti non ho parlato di Massa ma di Alonso. Su Massa sarebbe come sparare sulla croce rossa, che c'entra? E' totalmente indifendibile, ci mancherebbe.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> dai alonso è nettamente più forte degli altri...vuoi forse paragonarlo a hamilton??hamilton sarebbe un grande pilota se gli spiegassero che appena uno lo supera non lo deve buttare fuori strada



Hanno fatto un anno intero con la stessa monoposto, uno era bi campione del mondo, l'altro un debuttante, io sto _nettamente_ non l'ho proprio visto, te magari si. Sul resto ti faccio notare che quest'anno non ha buttato fuori nessuno, casomai è successo il contrario, citofonare a Maldonado e Grosjean.


----------



## Solo (9 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> a parte ciò gli strateghi della Sauber dovrebbero sostituire quelli della Ferrari... siamo arrivati senza gomme anche oggi


??? La strategia che la Ferrari ha fatto era l'unica possibile.

Peccato per Jenson, potevamo mettere due macchine sul podio. In ottica mondiale gara incredibilmente a favore di Alonso.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Snake ha scritto:


> Quali sarebbero i mezzi? A me risulta che la macchina da titolo l'abbia avuta solo i primi due anni, un mondiale l'ha buttato nel c esso lui perchè probabilmente inesperto (era esordiente), l'altro l'ha comunque vinto e non mi tirate fuori la solita barzelletta di Glock. Poi la monoposto competitiva non l'ha mai avuta, quest'anno ce l'ha ma se è indietro in classifica non è certo per colpa sua, tra errori al box, kamikaze in pista e noie varie avrà perso almeno 40-50 punti, non parlo nemmeno della vergognosa penalità a Barcellona dove avrebbe vinto il gran premio con la pipa in bocca.


Il primo anno ci furono anche *******te del team... Come in Cina...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> ??? La strategia che la Ferrari ha fatto era l'unica possibile.
> 
> Peccato per Jenson, potevamo mettere due macchine sul podio. In ottica mondiale gara incredibilmente a favore di Alonso.



La fortuna toglie e la fortuna da.......


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Settembre 2012)

Hanno fatto un anno intero con la stessa monoposto, uno era bi campione del mondo, l'altro un debuttante, io sto _nettamente_ non l'ho proprio visto, te magari si. Sul resto ti faccio notare che quest'anno non ha buttato fuori nessuno, casomai è successo il contrario, citofonare a Maldonado e Grosjean.[/QUOTE]
alonso è migliorato molto da quando è alla ferrari...e poi sanno tutti com'erano i rapporti tra alonso e la mclaren quell'anno...lo stesso massa non è così incapace come tutti diciamo...quando era alla sauber e anche nei primi anni alla ferrari era un ottimo pilota..quindi lasciamo da parte esagerati complimenti nei confronti di perez!!


----------



## Solo (9 Settembre 2012)

Ah, mi sono dimenticato di dire che sono rimasto disgustato dalla bandiere leghiste.


----------



## robs91 (9 Settembre 2012)

Aveva ragione Button riguardo il podio di Monza visti i fischi ad Hamilton da parte dei tifosi Ferrari(stessa cosa che fanno i tifosi di Rossi con gli altri piloti)
Ci facciamo sempre riconoscere non c'è nulla da fare...


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> beh,dai,non credo ci sia molto da discutere sul fatto che alonso sia nettamente il miglior pilota del circus attualmente



penso che lo dimostrino ampiamente i punti di vantaggio che ha su tutti, nonostante non abbia mai avuto in nessun circuito la vettura migliore nel pacchetto qualifica+gara (a turno si sono alternate mclaren, mercedes, red bull o addirittura williams)

il migliore dopo Alonso in questo campionato forse è Kimi perchè anche lui ha una macchina che non gli rende facile il lavoro soprattutto in qualifica eppure non è distante

Hamilton riesce a vincere solo quando parte davanti, purtroppo per noi credo che partirà davanti spesso perchè la Mclaren ha fatto davvero un bel lavoro ultimamente.


----------



## Livestrong (9 Settembre 2012)

Ma i numeri che Alonso faceva alla minardi li ricordo solo io? Dai ragazzi, Hamilton è un ottimo pilota ma Alonso è di un'altra categoria, ma rispetto a chiunque giri attualmente nel circus... Avesse avuto la Ferrari e la concorrenza che aveva Schumacher, per dire, avrebbe eguagliato il record senza gossi problemi a mio avviso


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma i numeri che Alonso faceva alla minardi li ricordo solo io? Dai ragazzi, Hamilton è un ottimo pilota ma Alonso è di un'altra categoria, ma rispetto a chiunque giri attualmente nel circus... Avesse avuto la Ferrari e la concorrenza che aveva Schumacher, per dire, avrebbe eguagliato il record senza gossi problemi a mio avviso


----------



## ReyMilan (9 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma i numeri che Alonso faceva alla minardi li ricordo solo io? Dai ragazzi, Hamilton è un ottimo pilota ma Alonso è di un'altra categoria, ma rispetto a chiunque giri attualmente nel circus... Avesse avuto la Ferrari e la concorrenza che aveva Schumacher, per dire, avrebbe eguagliato il record senza gossi problemi a mio avviso


----------



## Prinz (9 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Proprio _sfigato_ Alonso, comunque non temete, Hamilton è un mediocre cit., mica un mediocre può soffiare il mondiale al messia spagnolo



vabbé dai, spiegatemi dov'è che ha avuto **** Alonso oggi, sono proprio curioso


----------



## Snake (9 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Hamilton riesce a vincere solo quando parte davanti, purtroppo per noi credo che partirà davanti spesso perchè la Mclaren ha fatto davvero un bel lavoro ultimamente.


Sempre meglio che vincere quasi sempre quando chi ti è davanti o dietro rompe il motore.



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma i numeri che Alonso faceva alla minardi li ricordo solo io? Dai ragazzi, Hamilton è un ottimo pilota ma Alonso è di un'altra categoria, ma rispetto a chiunque giri attualmente nel circus... Avesse avuto la Ferrari e la concorrenza che aveva Schumacher, per dire, avrebbe eguagliato il record senza gossi problemi a mio avviso



Io mi ricordo pure i numeri che faceva Vettel alla toro rosso ma caso strano non viene esaltato così tanto, ma penso sia solo questione di tempo, fra due anni andrà in Ferrari e allora molti commenti saranno diversi, d'altronde quelli che esaltano Alonso son gli stessi che gli davano della m3rda non più tardi di 5 anni fa proprio a Monza.


----------



## Snake (9 Settembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> vabbé dai, spiegatemi dov'è che ha avuto **** Alonso oggi, sono proprio curioso



Beh mi risulta che il secondo in classifica non abbia finito il gp, idem con patate Button che era tranquillamente secondo e che poteva portare via punti ad Alonso, non parlo manco di Webber. Ok non è c ulo questo, allora non era nemmeno sfiga quello che è successo ieri ad Alonso, mettetevi d'accordo.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2012)

> Io mi ricordo pure i numeri che faceva Vettel alla toro rosso ma caso strano non viene esaltato così tanto, ma penso sia solo questione di tempo, fra due anni andrà in Ferrari e allora molti commenti saranno diversi, d'altronde quelli che esaltano Alonso son gli stessi che gli davano della m3rda non più tardi di 5 anni fa proprio a Monza



mah a me sembra invece che nonostante da avversario molti Ferraristi abbiano goduto del suo ritiro, credo che in tanti lo vorrebbero un giorno in Ferrari, ovviamente non è ai livelli di Alonso ma che era un bel pilota me n'ero accorto da come andava non in toro rosso, ma già in BMW quando girava solo nelle prove libere

- - - Aggiornato - - -

OT : Kubica, altro pilota che mi è sempre piaciuto tantissimo (ma sfigatissimo) è tornato a guidare nel rally e ha vinto subito   grande Robert


----------



## Prinz (9 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Beh mi risulta che il secondo in classifica non abbia finito il gp, idem con patate Button che era tranquillamente secondo e che poteva portare via punti ad Alonso, non parlo manco di Webber. Ok non è c ulo questo, allora non era nemmeno sfiga quello che è successo ieri ad Alonso, mettetevi d'accordo.



I ritiri ci sono sempre stati e fanno parte del gioco, inoltre l'affidabilità di una vettura non è solo questione di fortuna. Poi il "secondo in classifica" è anche un diretto competitor del tuo beniamino, fortunato anche lui quindi


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Beh mi risulta che il secondo in classifica non abbia finito il gp, idem con patate Button che era tranquillamente secondo e che poteva portare via punti ad Alonso, non parlo manco di Webber. Ok non è c ulo questo, allora non era nemmeno sfiga quello che è successo ieri ad Alonso, mettetevi d'accordo.



 se pensiamo che Luigi è secondo in classifica proprio grazie ai ritiri dei red bull


----------



## Snake (9 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> mah a me sembra invece che nonostante da avversario molti Ferraristi abbiano goduto del suo ritiro, credo che in tanti lo vorrebbero un giorno in Ferrari, ovviamente non è ai livelli di Alonso ma che era un bel pilota me n'ero accorto da come andava non in toro rosso, ma già in BMW quando girava solo nelle prove libere


Dici? Strano perchè l'80% dei commenti su Vettel sono: _vince perchè ha la macchina più forte_, _vorrei vedere Alonso o Hamilton al suo posto_ ecc...., poi son sempre gli stessi che ritengono Shumi il GOAT, quello che non ha vinto un solo mondiale senza avere la miglior monoposto per distacco ma ripeto, solo questione di tempo.


----------



## Livestrong (9 Settembre 2012)

Alonso era un fenomeno già a a 18 anni, quando Campos lo portò a Maranello e con la Minardi fece lo stesso tempo del pilota titolare Genè... O quando, con una auto ridicola (roba che la Red bull del 2008 in confronto era una Ferrari) arrivò in 11' posizione a suzuka... Non è nemmeno questione di tifo, a me la Ferrari fa abbastanza ribrezzo come scuderia, per mille motivi. Io tifo Alonso perche è, secondo me nettamente, il miglior pilota in attività... E lo è da 6-7 anni...


----------



## Harvey (9 Settembre 2012)

Comunque anche tifando Fernando ed essendo ferraristi (e lo sono) si può tranquillamente ammettere che un weekend che sembrava iniziato come sfortunato si è trasformato in una domenica decisamente favorita dalla sorte, lo stesso Alonso ha detto che meglio di così non potevano andare le cose neanche nella sua immaginazione...


----------



## Snake (9 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se pensiamo che Luigi è secondo in classifica proprio grazie ai ritiri dei red bull



Ha aumentato il distacco sul secondo in classifica si o no? Di cosa stiamo parlando? A parte il fatto che Luigino con la sfiga quest'anno ha già abbondantemente dato, lassa perde.


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chiedo allo staff se è possibile riportare in apertura del topic il calendario con i vincitori http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=60069760



Vai pure


----------



## Snake (9 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Alonso era un fenomeno già a a 18 anni, quando Campos lo portò a Maranello e con la Minardi fece lo stesso tempo del pilota titolare Genè... O quando, con una auto ridicola (roba che la Red bull del 2008 in confronto era una Ferrari) arrivò in 11' posizione a suzuka... Non è nemmeno questione di tifo, a me la Ferrari fa abbastanza ribrezzo come scuderia, per mille motivi. Io tifo Alonso perche è, secondo me nettamente, il miglior pilota in attività... E lo è da 6-7 anni...



Sono cose che ha fatto anche Vettel, non parlo manco della red bull ma della toro rosso, mi ricordo un quarto posto in Cina ad appena 20 anni ma ribadisco, non gode di tutta questa considerazione.


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Settembre 2012)

attualmente alonso è il più forte di tutti per distacco...vettel potrebbe diventare migliore con il passare del tempo e acquisendo più esperienza...fino ad ora vettel ha vinto solo nel momento in cui aveva la macchina migliore!alonso è in grado di vincere anche con una macchina nettamente inferiore...secondo me ora ci sono solo 2 piloti che che possono far veramente dire "quello che conta non è la macchina ma il pilota" e questi sono vettel e alonso...ma il secondo,forse grazie alla maggiore esperienza è molto più forte del primo,per il momento...mi piacerebbe vederli entrambi in ferrari un giorno


----------



## Solo (9 Settembre 2012)

Comunque stavo guardano la classifica costruttori, considerando che la Red Bull è in difficoltà se facciamo tutto per bene possiamo anche giocarcela.


1Red Bull Racing-Renault2722McLaren-Mercedes243


----------



## Blu71 (15 Settembre 2012)

MARANELLO - Il pilota della Caterham Heikki Kovalainen sarebbe stato convocato a Maranello insieme al suo manager per discutere di un eventuale ingaggio con la Ferrari. L'indiscrezione, riportata da alcuni media finlandesi, arriva dopo le dichiarazioni del presidente della Ferrari Luca Cordero di Montezemolo a proposito di Sergio Perez, considerato troppo inesperto per prendere il posto di Felipe Massa nel 2013.

IPOTESI HULKENBERG - Kovalainen, 30 anni, è sul mercato dopo tre anni alla Caterham, seguiti alle stagioni meno brillanti trascorse alla Renault e alla McLaren. L'emittente finlandese MTV3 ha annunciato che lo staff del pilota sarà a Maranello la prossima settimana, ma resta in piedi l'ipotesi del pilota
della Force India Nico Hulkenberg, ritenuto il candidato più probabile per sostituire il brasiliano.


Fonte: cds


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2012)

Kovalainen, SBROTFL. Tanto vale tenere Massa.


----------



## Bawert (15 Settembre 2012)

Io vorrei Perez o Rosberg. Ma va bene anche Hulkenberg o Valsecchi dalla GP2


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2012)

Kovalainen secondo me merita qualcosa in più della Caterham, ma non è certo da Ferrari... 

il mio preferito è Rosberg, ma Perez sta facendo una grande stagione


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2012)

Leggevo sulla Gazza di oggi che Hamilton potrebbe presto annunciare il passaggio alla Mercedes. Ok. Voglio vedere con chi cavolo lo sostituiscono, se pensano di vincere il mondiale con Button prima guida sono pazzi.


----------



## Snake (15 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Leggevo sulla Gazza di oggi che Hamilton potrebbe presto annunciare il passaggio alla Mercedes. Ok. Voglio vedere con chi cavolo lo sostituiscono, se pensano di vincere il mondiale con Button prima guida sono pazzi.



Massa


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Leggevo sulla Gazza di oggi che Hamilton potrebbe presto annunciare il passaggio alla Mercedes. Ok. Voglio vedere con chi cavolo lo sostituiscono, se pensano di vincere il mondiale con Button prima guida sono pazzi.



75 milioni tgli danno a Hamilton... non credo dipenda dalla Mclaren


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 75 milioni tgli danno a Hamilton... non credo dipenda dalla Mclaren


Sì, ma leggevo pure che la McLaren ha offerto un rinnovo al ribasso... Mah. Vediamo chi prendono...


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sì, ma leggevo pure che la McLaren ha offerto un rinnovo al ribasso... Mah. Vediamo chi prendono...



mah io credo che anche senza Hamilton possano fare bene se la macchina viaggia come quella di quest'anno... pure la Mercedes invece che dare tutti quei soldi a Lewis potrebbe concentrarsi sullo sviluppo della macchina che al momento è un catorcio, vedremo se si farà e chi avrà avuto ragione


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Leggevo sulla Gazza di oggi che Hamilton potrebbe presto annunciare il passaggio alla Mercedes. Ok. Voglio vedere con chi cavolo lo sostituiscono, se pensano di vincere il mondiale con Button prima guida sono pazzi.



Cavolo un distruttore di pneumatici, nella macchina con il consumo pneumatici più alto di quest'anno


----------



## Blu71 (17 Settembre 2012)

WOKING - Il pilota messicano Sergio Perez potrebbe sostituire Lewis Hamilton alla guida della McLaren nella prossima stagione di Formula Uno. Anche se il boss Martin Whitmarsh ha detto di recente non c'è un 'piano B' per il dopo Hamilton, il team di Woking deve ora considerare diverse opzioni, dopo le insistenti notizie di un possibile trasferimento del britannico alla Mercedes. 
ASTA PER PEREZ? - Il 22enne della Sauber, però, potrebbe finire nel mirino della Ferrari, anche se il presidente Luca Cordero di Montezemolo ha detto che è ancora troppo inesperto per correre per la scuderia di Maranello nella prossima stagione accanto a Fernando Alonso. Se invece dovesse andare alla McLaren, affiancherebbe Jenson Button. 
IL FUTURO DI HAMILTON - A tenere banco, però, sono le indiscrezioni sul futuro di Hamilton: la McLaren gli avrebbe proposto una riduzione dell'ingaggio, mentre la Mercedes gli offrirebbe un contratto leggermente migliore e gli permetterebbe di conservare i diritti sulla sua immagine. Secondo il quotidiano inglese "Guardian", il pilota potrebbe prendere una decisione sul suo futuro entro questa settimana oppure immediatamente dopo il Gran Premio di Singapore.

Fonte: cds


----------



## Solo (17 Settembre 2012)

ROMA - L'idea di un “pensionamento” di Schumacher alla Mercedes per far spazio a Lewis Hamilton sembra stia per tramontare. O, perlomeno, non sarà il pilota britannico a sostituire il sette volte iridato sulla monoposto tedesca. Dalle parti di Woking, dove ha sede la McLaren, evidentemente ne sanno qualcosa. O almeno è quello che pensano i bookmaker inglesi, visto l'andamento della scommessa sul rinnovo di Lewis Hamilton con la scuderia britannica. 

*Una possibilità* che all'apertura delle giocate era stata offerta a 1,85 dall'agenzia William Hill. La quota, riferisce Agipronews, è rimasta stabile finché dalla zona sud dell'Inghilterra non è arrivato un consistente numero di scommesse sulla fedeltà di Hamilton, tutte intorno alle 500 sterline. L'offerta è stata rapidamente ritoccata al ribasso e ora vale 1,50. «La maggior parte delle scommesse è arrivata da luoghi distanti meno di 100 km da Woking - ha spiegato il portavoce del bookmaker, Joe Crilly - Perciò riteniamo che ci siano buone probabilità che Hamilton rimanga alla McLaren anche nella prossima stagione». In lavagna rimangono comunque altre alternative: la Mercedes è la prima di queste (2,50), tutte le altre sono a 11,00.

Il Messaggero

ROTFL Staremo a vedere.


----------



## Frikez (17 Settembre 2012)

Massa alla fine rischia di rimanere per mancanza di alternative..Webber ha rinnovato, Perez per loro non è pronto, Kubica forse tornerà in Formula 1 tra 2 anni..chi rimane?


----------



## Snake (17 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Massa alla fine rischia di rimanere per mancanza di alternative..Webber ha rinnovato, Perez per loro non è pronto, Kubica forse tornerà in Formula 1 tra 2 anni..chi rimane?



Hamilton

Seriamente ci sarebbe Nico


----------



## Livestrong (17 Settembre 2012)

Se devono prendere Kovalainen tanto vale tenersi Massa


----------



## ReyMilan (17 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se devono prendere Kovalainen tanto vale tenersi Massa



Kovalainen ha garreggiato in Mclaren...


----------



## Solo (17 Settembre 2012)

ReyMilan ha scritto:


> Kovalainen ha garreggiato in Mclaren...


Non ricordarmelo.


----------



## GioNF (17 Settembre 2012)

I top driver rimangono dove sono, imho.
La rivoluzione partirà con il ritiro di Alonso e Vettel in Ferrari.
E vi dirò di più: il secondo pilota Ferrari difficilmente sarà Perez, perchè non è un Massa\Barrichello. é uno che vuole vincere.

Anche se io, per Hamilton in Ferrari, ci firmerei oggi stesso. E lo stesso Lewis ha fatto ben capire che anche lui vorrebbe metterla, questa firmina..


----------



## Livestrong (17 Settembre 2012)

Se la Ferrari non ha intenzione di fare grossi investimenti deve sperare che alonso si ritiri il più tardi possibile, a prescindere da chi lo sostituirà


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2012)

SINGAPORE - «Non ci sono novità sul mio futuro al momento ma non ci sono dubbi sul fatto che i buoni risultati aiuteranno. Devo soltanto continuare a fare il massimo e a fare buoni punti, con la speranza di sentire presto buone notizie». Felipe Massa non ha ancora nessuna certezza per il prossimo anno, ma con sette Gran Premi ancora da correre non esclude un possibile rinnovo con la Ferrari, come dice in un'intervista pubblicata sul sito ufficiale della scuderia. «E’ sempre meglio sapere come stanno le cose e, ovviamente, voglio sapere che cosa farò l’anno prossimo -dice ancora il brasiliano - ma posso garantire che non è mai accaduto di pensarci quando sono in macchina nel mezzo della gara. Sono consapevole che sono i risultati quelli che contano, quindi so perfettamente che ci possono essere delle situazioni rischiose in gara e che bisogna pensare con grande attenzione a quello che si fa, visto che la priorità è finire la corsa».

PRONTO A MIGLIORARE - Risultati che Massa spera di ottenere già nel prossimo appuntamento del Mondiale, la gara in notturna sul circuito di Singapore. Una pista che gli piace parecchio, che ritiene adatta alle sue caratteristiche, ma in cui non ha mai avuto troppa fortuna. Il pilota punta a un nuovo buon risultato, magari anche migliore rispetto alle ultime prove: «possiamo continuare su questa strada dopo quelle che sono state due belle corse a Spa e a Monza. Ho raccolto un buon numero di punti, soprattutto rispetto a come andavano le cose all’inizio della stagione». Il circuito di Singapore, secondo Massa, ha delle «somiglianze con Monaco in termini di assetto e anche con l’Ungheria, una pista che richiede molto carico aerodinamico. Se guardiamo a queste due gare, siamo andati meglio nel Principato che all’Hungaroring, quindi speriamo che Singapore assomigli di più a Monte Carlo». Ma se la pista può avere caratteristiche simili per conformazione, assolutamente diverso è l'orario in cui si correrà: è la prima e unica gara del Mondiale che si svolge in notturna. «Per me non ci sono problemi a correre sotto le luci artificiali in quanto l’illuminazione è così buona che la visibilità è più o meno normale» – ha detto ancora Felipe – «Fisicamente non ci sono difficoltà ad adattarsi all’orario notturno perché non cambiamo fuso, rimanendo in quello europeo: si va a letto alle cinque di mattina e ci si sveglia all’una del pomeriggio. La corsa comincia alle 20, quindi alle due del pomeriggio europee: non ci sono differenze. Naturalmente è strano andare a dormire alle cinque, ma funziona e riusciamo a mantenere questo orario tutto il fine settimana».

Fonte: cds


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2012)

Daje Felipe!


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2012)

Il campione del mondo sulla Red Bull è stato il più veloce nella prima sessione sul circuito di Marina Bay: alle sue spalle, staccato di 49 millesimi, l'inglese della McLaren. Poi Button e lo spagnolo della Ferrari

SINGAPORE - Sebastian Vettel è stato il più veloce nella prima sessione di prove libere sul circuito di Marina Bay, a Singapore, dove domenica si correrà in notturna (ora locale, le 14 italiane) il 14esimo Gran premio della stagione. Con il tempo di 1'50"566, il tedesco della Red Bull ha preceduto Lewis Hamilton su McLaren di soli 0.049 secondi. Terzo miglior tempo per l'altra McLaren di Jenson Button a quasi 9 decimi, quarto posto per la Ferrari del leader della classifica mondiale Fernando Alonso in 1'51"525 a 0.959 secondi da Vettel, mentre la Rossa del brasiliano Felipe Massa ha chiuso sedicesima in 1'53"080. Seconda sessione di libere dalle 15.30 alle 17.

(21 settembre 2012)

Fonte: La Repubblica


----------



## Solo (21 Settembre 2012)

​


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2012)

per la pole vedo favorite le mclaren... noi speriamo di partire subito lì vicino e non a puttenburgo come a Monza  
incognita Vettel, sarà riuscita la RB a risolvere i problemi? speriamo di no....


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2012)

in GP2 Valsecchi è campione del mondo... speriamo abbia una chance in F1 l'anno prossimo


----------



## Solo (22 Settembre 2012)

Credo che sarà lotta Vettel-Hamilton, con il primo favorito. Poi credo se la giochino Webber-Button-Alonso.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2012)

distacco sopra il secondo... che disfatta...


----------



## Solo (22 Settembre 2012)

Maldonado secondo. 

Sono già nervoso per la gara di domani, andrà tutto storto.


----------



## Prinz (22 Settembre 2012)

che carretta sta ferrari


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2012)

Quinto posto, salutiamo il mondiale e prendiamo quello che di buono verrà per gli anni prossimi... non è possibile...


----------



## Snake (22 Settembre 2012)

Mio Dio quel cane in prima fila, domani qualcuno alla prima curva si gioca il mondiale, stai attento Lewis!


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2012)

SINGAPORE - «E' stata una qualifica impegnativa e difficile, non era facile fare un buon giro». Non nasconde la sua delusione Felipe Massa, al termine delle prove ufficiali del Gp di Singapore che ha chiuso fuori dalla top ten, al 13/o posto.

HAMILTON E VETTEL VELOCI - «Ho faticato con le gomme - ha spiegato il brasiliano della Ferrari, decisamente in difficoltà nelle qualifiche di oggi, parlando ai microfoni della Rai - nel'ultimo settore non avevo più grip e questo è successo per tutto il weekend. Proviamo a fare il massimo domani in gara per prendere più punti possibile, non sarà facile ma ci proveremo. Hamilton e Vettel sono molto veloci». Massa era reduce dal quinto posto in Belgio e dal quarto nel Gp d'Italia.

Fonte: cds


----------



## Solo (23 Settembre 2012)

​


----------



## Harvey (23 Settembre 2012)

A che ora è la gara?


----------



## Solo (23 Settembre 2012)

14.00


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Settembre 2012)

14??ottimo così riesco a vedermi una buona parte, prima che inizi il milan..anche se di solito la gara di singapore va sempre per le lunghe!!


----------



## francylomba (23 Settembre 2012)

intanto valsecchi campione gp2! un grande1


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Settembre 2012)

a casa il mediocre...


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Settembre 2012)

hamilton out!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2012)

ahahah hamilton, sinceramente mi chiedo come faccio a temerlo e fa 2 gare buone e una si ritira, alonso deve prendere il massimo dei punti oggi e troppo importante


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Settembre 2012)

va be non è colpa sua se gli si rompe la macchina


----------



## Snake (23 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;28919 ha scritto:


> ahahah hamilton, sinceramente mi chiedo come faccio a temerlo e fa 2 gare buone e una si ritira, alonso deve prendere il massimo dei punti oggi e troppo importante



Hai ragione, d'altronde se si rompe il cambio è colpa di Hamilton


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

Godo per Hamilton


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Settembre 2012)

cosa fa michelone


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Settembre 2012)

vittoria meritata per Seb, noi abbiamo fatto il possibile, con i terzi posti non si va lontano e per il titolo dobbiamo vincere almeno altre due gare, cosa impossibile con i mezzi al momento... comunque bravo Nando e anche Massa che ha rimontato dal fondo.

Dispiaciuto per Maldonado, meritava qualcosa di più


----------



## Solo (23 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Maldonado secondo.
> 
> Sono già nervoso per la gara di domani, *andrà tutto storto*.



CVD.

E' inutile avere la macchina migliore se non riesci a portarla al traguardo. Si sapeva fin dall'inizio che in questa stagione la cosa più importante sarebbe stata la costanza, non è un caso se Alonso è primo. Infatti credo che se non farà un altro zero non lo prenderanno più...


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> CVD.
> 
> E' inutile avere la macchina migliore se non riesci a portarla al traguardo. Si sapeva fin dall'inizio che in questa stagione la cosa più importante sarebbe stata la costanza, non è un caso se Alonso è primo. Infatti credo che se non farà un altro zero non lo prenderanno più...



guarda non è come all'inizio che vincevano le gare i Maldonado e i Rosberg... da ora in poi credo che lotteranno per la vittoria solo Red Bull e Mclaren (che ovviamente punteranno tutto su Vettel e Hamilton) e quindi se la Ferrari non riesce a fare meglio del terzo posto c'è tutto il tempo per prenderlo

secondo me comunque la Mclaren con Hamilton ha sbagliato strategia, gli ha messo una macchina per strafare in qualifica, ma poi dopo i primi 7-8 giri prendeva un secondo da Button, evidentemente meglio equipaggiato per la gara... non serve dare 1 secondo a tutti in qualifica perdendo in ritmo gara e soprattutto in affidabilità


----------



## Solo (23 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> guarda non è come all'inizio che vincevano le gare i Maldonado e i Rosberg... da ora in poi credo che lotteranno per la vittoria solo Red Bull e Mclaren (che ovviamente punteranno tutto su Vettel e Hamilton) e quindi se la Ferrari non riesce a fare meglio del terzo posto c'è tutto il tempo per prenderlo
> 
> secondo me comunque la Mclaren con Hamilton ha sbagliato strategia, gli ha messo una macchina per strafare in qualifica, ma poi dopo i primi 7-8 giri prendeva un secondo da Button, evidentemente meglio equipaggiato per la gara... non serve dare 1 secondo a tutti in qualifica perdendo in ritmo gara e soprattutto in affidabilità


Mah, se ci fosse un inseguitore unico allora potrei capire. Ma qui Hamilton, Button, Vettel + inserimenti vari (Raikkonen, Grosjean ecc.) si rubano punti a vicenda, favorendo Alonso. Poi ripeto, la chiave è la costanza, e fin qui l'accoppiata Ferrari-Alonso ha dato ***** a tutti. Aggiungiamoci il fatto che io non sarei così pessimista sulla Ferrari per le prossime gare, penso potranno dire la loro.

Sulla strategia non sono d'accordo, dopotutto girava sui tempi di Vettel e penso che avrebbe chiuso la gare in prima o seconda posizione (a meno di problemi con le gomme)... Non vedo perché un setup stile Button (ricordiamoci anche che hanno stili opposti...) avrebbe dovuto essere meglio: si sarebbe qualificato più indietro, avrebbe rischiato di più in partenza e non è detto che avrebbe superato Vettel, dopotutto Button non ci è riucito.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

P.S. Epico Schumacher che sfotte Stella Bruno


----------



## Snake (23 Settembre 2012)

Il mondiale è finito per Hamilton siamo seri su, 52 punti a 6 gare dalla fine con una macchina veloce ma palesemente inaffidabile non li recuperi mai nella vita.


----------



## Isao (23 Settembre 2012)

Ad oggi il mondiale resta aperto solo per Seb. Poi Grosjean può dire la sua in qualsiasi momento ma è una speranza minima per Hamilton. Credo proprio si riproporrà lo stesso scenario del 2010.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2012)

SINGAPORE - Dopo un digiuno di nove Gran Premi Sebastian Vettel è tornato a vincere nel Gp di Singapore. Il tedesco della Red Bull ha potuto approfittare del ritiro di Lewis Hamilton per mantenere la testa della gara e tagliare per primo il traguardo davanti alla McLaren di Jenson Button e alla Ferrari di Fernando Alonso. Per lo spagnolo della Rossa è l'81/o podio in carriera. La gara si è chiusa in due ore, senza completare i giri previsti a causa del doppio ingresso della Safety Car. Quarto posto per Paul Di Resta, miglior prestazione in carriera per lui, davanti a Rosberg, Raikkonen, Grosjean e la Ferrari di Felipe Massa. Chiudono la zona punti la Toro Rosso di Ricciardo e la Red Bull di

ALONSO SEMPRE LEADER - Alonso, adesso, ha 29 punti di vantaggio su Vettel, che diventa il suo principale inseguitore. Lo spagnolo della Ferrari rimane leader con 194 punti, con il tedesco a 165 e Kimi Raikkonen a 149. Scivola in quarta posizione Lewis Hamilton, con 142 punti. HAMILTON IN TESTA, POI IL RITIRO - Il britannico della McLaren, partito in pole accanto a Pastor Maldonado, ha tenuto subito la testa della gara davanti alla Red Bull di Vettel con la Ferrari di Fernando Alonso quinta dietro alla Williams di Pastor Maldonado e all'altra McLaren di Jenson Button. Problemi al via per la Rossa di Felipe Massa rientrata subito ai box per la foratura di un pneumatico. Hamilton è stato costretto al ritiro al 23/o giro, quando era ancora al comando, per un problema al cambio e in testa è passato Vettel davanti all'altra McLaren di Button, alla Williams di Maldonado e alla Ferrari di Alonso. DUE VOLTE LA SAFETY CAR - In pochi giri due volte la Safety Car in pista, come "tradizione" su questo circuito: nel corso del 33/o giro dopo l'incidente che ha visto coinvolta la Hrt di Karthikeyan, con tutti i piloti che rientrati ai box per cambiare le gomme. Out al 36/o giro Pastor Maldonado per un problema idraulico e al 39/o giro è tornata in pista la Safety Car dopo un tamponamento tra la Mercedes di Michael Schumacher e la Toro Rosso di Jean-Eric Vergne che ha poi costretto entrambi al ritiro. «Ho frenato al punto giusto, ma la macchina non ha rallentato. Forse si era abbassata la pressione gomme sotto safety car», ha spiegato poi il tedesco della Mercedes ai microfoni Rai. Al 43/o giro si è ripartiti con la Red Bull di Vettel in testa davanti a Button e Alonso e con Felipe Massa salito in nona posizione.

Fonte: tuttosport


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, d'altronde se si rompe il cambio è colpa di Hamilton



che sia colpa sua per incidenti o problemi di macchina non riesce mai a fare un paio di gare senza ritirarsi, mica ho detto che e sempre colpa di hamilton.............


----------



## Snake (23 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;30025 ha scritto:


> che sia colpa sua per incidenti o problemi di macchina non riesce mai a fare un paio di gare senza ritirarsi, mica ho detto che e sempre colpa di hamilton.............



Ah no? Il tuo post faceva intendere esattamente il contrario, per la cronaca su 4 ritiri quest'anno la colpa di Hamilton non c'è mai stata, il resto sono chiacchiere.


----------



## francylomba (24 Settembre 2012)

un secondo prima della partenza hanno inquadrato quella buciona della susie wolf fu stoddart ..  e poi katy perry


----------



## Isao (25 Settembre 2012)

La Ferrari verso la riconferma di Massa
Imminente l'annuncio per il 2013? 


La Ferrari potrebbe annunciare a breve il rinnovo del contratto di Felipe Massa per il 2013. Dopo le intense speculazioni sul futuro del brasiliano alla luce del difficile inizio di stagione, ora sembra più probabile un rinnovo.

Secondo il giornalista Roger Benoit del giornale svizzero Blick, un annuncio sarebbe imminente.
“Il 2013 sarà la sua ottava stagione in rosso” ha scritto Benoit.
A Singapore, lo scorso weekend, Alonso ha pubblicamente appoggiato Massa deridendo i “nomi minori” che sono stati indicati come possibili sostituti del brasiliano.
“Con tutti i nomi che si sentono, proviamo a comparare quello che ha fatto Felipe con quello che hanno ottenuto finora questi nomi minori…A mio parare abbiamo bisogno di un pilota che rispetti la Ferrari, che rispetti la tradizione del lavorare in team, per la squadra” ha spiegato Alonso.


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Settembre 2012)

Bé per me, dato come si è evoluto il mercato piloti e dopo le dichiarazioni di Montezemolo, la sua conferma era scontata.


----------



## Isao (25 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> La Ferrari verso la riconferma di Massa
> Imminente l'annuncio per il 2013?
> 
> 
> ...





anche se a Monza e Singapore ha fatto delle buonissime gare, manca dal podio da Corea 2010... è giusto provare nuove soluzioni... continueremo a trascinarci dietro un secondo pilota che è sempre un'incognita, non vedo vantaggi


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2012)

Beh, Alonso non vuole due galli nel pollaio...


----------



## Isao (25 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Beh, Alonso non vuole due galli nel pollaio...



Perez non mi sembra un gallo o almeno non lo sarebbe per le prime stagioni, a meno che non stracci il compagno e in quel caso la ferrari avrebbe trovato un pilota fenomenale.


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Perez non mi sembra un gallo o almeno non lo sarebbe per le prime stagioni, a meno che non stracci il compagno e in quel caso la ferrari avrebbe trovato un pilota fenomenale.


Anche Hamilton doveva essere un poppante, e sappiamo tutti com'è andata. La Ferrari terrà una ***** finché Alonso decide di correre, prenderà qualcuno (Vettel?) negli ultimi due anni di Alonso.


----------



## Isao (25 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Anche Hamilton doveva essere un poppante, e sappiamo tutti com'è andata. La Ferrari terrà una ***** finché Alonso decide di correre, prenderà qualcuno (Vettel?) negli ultimi due anni di Alonso.



Ma il punto è questo. Se Hamilton era un poppante era un perfetto secondo. Hamilton è un campione? è migliore del compagno? spazio a lui. Perez è un perfetto secondo. Quando mai sarà più forte di Alonso, Perez prima guida. Continuare con Massa invece significa correre con una macchina in meno e sperare che Alonso sia eterno.


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ma il punto è questo. Se Hamilton era un poppante era un perfetto secondo. Hamilton è un campione? è migliore del compagno? spazio a lui. Perez è un perfetto secondo. Quando mai sarà più forte di Alonso, Perez prima guida. Continuare con Massa invece significa correre con una macchina in meno e sperare che Alonso sia eterno.


Ma infatti io sto dicendo che è Alonso che non vuole un compagno competitivo, al massimo lo accetta a fine carriera. Tutto questo imo ovviamente, magari domani arriva Vettel.


----------



## GioNF (25 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Beh, Alonso non vuole due galli nel pollaio...





Non si tratta solo di Alonso, è la filosofia Ferrari. La rossa, tradizionalmente, ha avuto un primo pilota su cui concentrare il 110% degli sforzi ed un secondo pilota, che ha come principale compito farsi sorpassare dal compagno di squadra. Per non infrangere questa tradizione abbiamo pure perso un mondiale (quello con Irvine), che era praticamente nostro.


----------



## Bawert (25 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Non si tratta solo di Alonso, è la filosofia Ferrari. La rossa, tradizionalmente, ha avuto un primo pilota su cui concentrare il 110% degli sforzi ed un secondo pilota, che ha come principale compito farsi sorpassare dal compagno di squadra. Per non infrangere questa tradizione abbiamo pure perso un mondiale (quello con Irvine), che era praticamente nostro.


Che é successo?


----------



## Livestrong (25 Settembre 2012)

Beh dai, meno male. Se irvine avesse vinto un mondiale sarebbe stato un bello smacco alla credibilità della f1


----------



## GioNF (25 Settembre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Che é successo?



1999, un episodio su tutti: la gomma mancante al Nürburgring. Irvine che perde secondi su secondi e posizioni su posizioni a favore di Hakkinen. 
Senza contare Schumi che, nell'ultima gara, si fa bellamente sorpassare da Hakkinen per non far vincere il mondiale al compagno.
E senza contare che la Ferrari bloccò lo sviluppo della macchina appena Schumi si infortunò (drittone a silvestrone con tibia e perone rotti..)
basta guardare anche articoli come questo
http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/1999/novembre/06/Eddie_perso_Non_spiace__co_0_9911067847.shtml

E sapete cosa vi dico? é stato un azzardo, un azzardo che la Ferrari ha STRAVINTO.


----------



## Isao (25 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io sto dicendo che è Alonso che non vuole un compagno competitivo, al massimo lo accetta a fine carriera. Tutto questo imo ovviamente, magari domani arriva Vettel.



Ma se gli affianchi Perez non gli stai affiancando chissà quale pilota quindi sarebbe ridicolo rifiutare.


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ma se gli affianchi Perez non gli stai affiancando chissà quale pilota quindi sarebbe ridicolo rifiutare.


E' comunque altra roba rispetto a Massa. E se impara in fretta può rompere le palle.


----------



## Isao (25 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> E' comunque altra roba rispetto a Massa. E se impara in fretta può rompere le palle.



Di sto passo allora gli conviene sabotare la macchina di felipe.....almeno che non l'abbia già fatto....

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ovviamente scherzo, odio il complottismo.


----------



## Hell Krusty (28 Settembre 2012)

*Bild: "Via Schumacher,
in Mercedes arriva Hamilton"*

La notizia anticipata dalla Bild è ufficiale. Secondo il Daily Mail, Lewis guadagnerà oltre 75 milioni di euro in tre anni. Niki Lauda entrerà nel consiglio di sorveglianza del team come presidente. La McLaren ingaggia Perez

Lewis Hamilton ha dunque firmato un contratto triennale con la Mercedes e sostituirà il sette volte campione tedesco Michael Schumacher. Lo ha annunciato la casa tedesca, specificando che ciò è avvenuto “dopo la firma dell’accordo commerciale con la FOM in questa settimana” (ovvero il cosiddetto Patto della Concordia che regola la partecipazione dei team alla F.1, in particolare per quanto riguarda la ripartizione dei proventi finanziari, n.d.r.). L'austriaco Niki Lauda entrerà nel consiglio di sorveglianza del team come presidente.

PEREZ ALLA MCLAREN — In mattinata la McLaren aveva annunciato l'ingaggio di Sergio Perez, al posto di Hamilton, con un contratto pluriennale di durata non meglio specificata e ringrazia – sia pure quasi tra le righe e in tono non troppo caloroso -, tramite il responsabile del team Martin Whitmarsh, Lewis Hamilton "che ha scritto un lungo capitolo della sua vita e della carriera con noi". Secondo il quotidiano inglese Daily Mail, Hamilton in tre anni riceverà un corrispettivo complessivo di 60 milioni di sterline, equivalenti a circa 75,5 milioni di euro. 15 milioni di sterline all’anno (18,9 milioni di euro) solo per lo stipendio-base.

REAZIONI — Michael Schumacher, di cui il comunicato Mercedes non ha rivelato i futuri piani, ha commentato : “Ho passato tre begli anni con il team Mercedes, che purtroppo non sono andati dal punto di vista sportivo come tutti noi ci eravamo augurati. Faccio tanti auguri a Lewis e a tutta la squadra affinché raggiungano quel successo per il quale tutti abbiamo lavorato così duramente”. Dal canto suo Lewis Hamilton ha dichiarato: “Per me è venuto il momento di affrontare una nuova sfida e sono lieto di cominciare così un nuovo capitolo con la Mercedes”.

L'ANTICIPAZIONE — La notizia era stata data, senza conferma ufficiale, dal sito della Bild a notte fonda. Ieri il Ross Brawn, responsabile del team, parlando alla BBC inglese, aveva già fatto intendere che il ritiro di Schumi poteva essere imminente: "Michael è stato un grande vantaggio per il team, ci ha davvero portati avanti". Parole che sono suonate come un ringraziamento ed un addio.

gazzetta.it


----------



## Hell Krusty (28 Settembre 2012)

*F1, Ufficiale: Perez passa alla McLaren. Hamilton in Mercedes, Massa riconfermato dalla Ferrari*


Sergio Perez sostituisce Lewis Hamilton: il messicano, in orbita Ferrari ed accreditato a prendere il posto di Felipe Massa, ha firmato con la Scuderia di Woking e correrà al fianco di Jenson Button.

Sarà invece Hamilton a lasciare la Scuderia per la quale ha sempre corso dal suo approdo nel 2007 in Formula 1, vincendo il Titolo piloti l’anno successivo. 104 gare, 20 vittorie, 48 Podi, 24 Pole position ed 11 Giri veloci fino ad oggi.

Il talentuoso Perez, classe 1990, è la sorpresa del 2012 grazie ai due 2° posti di Sepang e Monza ed al 3° del GP del Canada al volante della Sauber C31, arrivando più volte davanti a quella Ferrari che in tanti davano già per sua.

Dove finirà Lewis Hamilton? L’inglese è promesso alla Mercedes e l’ufficialità dovrebbe arrivare entro breve, mentre la Scuderia di Maranello, con tutta probabilità, confermerà Felipe Massa pur un altro anno.

Queste le prime parole di Sergio Perez dopo aver firmato l’accordo:

“Sono felicissimo di diventare un pilota della McLaren, uno dei team più importanti nella storia della Formula 1. Per più di 40 anni è stata una squadra a cui hanno ambito tutti i piloti migliori: basta pensare a grandi storie come quella di Ayrton Senna. Per questo sono estremamente onorato di essere stato scelto come compagno di squadra per Jenson nella stagione 2013. In questa stagione ho lavorato molto duramente per dimostrare il mio talento, rimanendo comunque molto concentrato e focalizzato il suo mio lavoro. Ma per questo devo essere anche molto grato a Peter Sauber e a tutte le persone all’interno della Sauber che hanno sempre creduto in me, dandomi la chance di correre in Formula 1. Allo stesso tempo devo essere grato a Martin Whitmarsh e alla McLaren per avermi dato la possibilità di fare un passo avanti importante nella mia carriera. Non voglio farmi troppe illusioni, perchè so che sarà un passo importante, ma anche difficile, però credo di essere pronto per questo. Dunque, anche se rimango molto concentrato sulla parte finale della stagione con la Sauber, non vedo l’ora di cominciare questa nuova avventura con la McLaren, nella quale avrò anche l’onore di lavorare con Jenson, un pilota che ho sempre ammirato e che reputo un grande campione”.

Fonte: infullgear.com


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Settembre 2012)

ci siamo fatti soffiare Perez dalla Mclaren, siamo proprio fuori... teniamoci Massa...


----------



## Prinz (28 Settembre 2012)

non ci credo, dai


----------



## Solo (28 Settembre 2012)

Bene l'ingaggio di Perez, certo che tra Button e Hamilton io davo via tutta la vita Button. 

La riconferma di Massa vuol dire che nel 2014 arriva Vettel. Voglio proprio vederlo Alonso con un altro gallo nel pollaio.

Amen.


----------



## Isao (28 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ci siamo fatti soffiare Perez dalla Mclaren, siamo proprio fuori... teniamoci Massa...



A questo punto spero sia vero che arriva Vettel nel 2014 sennò si tratta di un errore madornale. 



Solo ha scritto:


> Bene l'ingaggio di Perez, certo che tra Button e Hamilton io davo via tutta la vita Button.
> 
> La riconferma di Massa vuol dire che nel 2014 arriva Vettel. Voglio proprio vederlo Alonso con un altro gallo nel pollaio.
> 
> Amen.



La Mclaren secondo me è quella che in tutta questa storia ci perde di più. Se Perez non è un campione, la vedo dura.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Settembre 2012)

io avrei preso uno dei due force india a sto punto... Felipe ha bisogno di cambiare aria non solo per la Ferrari, ma anche per se stesso, dopo aver sfiorato un mondiale non può chiudere la carriera in un modo così anonimo.


----------



## Isao (28 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io avrei preso uno dei due force india a sto punto... Felipe ha bisogno di cambiare aria non solo per la Ferrari, ma anche per se stesso, dopo aver sfiorato un mondiale non può chiudere la carriera in un modo così anonimo.



Verissimo. Fossi stato in Mclaren avrei preso Di Resta anche se quest'ultimo forse è in orbita Mercedes (Anche se le orbite non servono a nulla, vedi Perez-Ferrari)


----------



## Snake (28 Settembre 2012)

Ad oggi quello che ci perde di più è Hamilton che va in una scuderia che in questo momento è la sesta forza del campionato nella migliore delle ipotesi. Spero per lui abbia avuto delle garanzie importanti perchè rischia di buttare nel cesso 3 anni di carriera.

La McLaren casca bene tutto sommato, certo son curioso di vedere Button che sviluppa la monoposto ma la base di quest'anno è ottima, Perez per me può giocarsi il titolo già l'anno prossimo se la monoposto sarà veloce come quest'anno ma possibilmente più affidabile.


----------



## Solo (28 Settembre 2012)

Hamilton e la Mercedes potranno giocarsi il titolo dal 2014, se non fanno ******* con lo sviluppo. Stanno facendo una serie di acquisti mirati, e nel 2014 ci sono i nuovi motori...


----------



## GioNF (28 Settembre 2012)

Hamilton ha fatto una buona scelta in ottica futura. Nel 2014 saranno in 3 a giocarsi il mondiale: Renault - Ferrari - Mercedes.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Hamilton e la Mercedes potranno giocarsi il titolo dal 2014, se non fanno ******* con lo sviluppo. Stanno facendo una serie di acquisti mirati, e nel 2014 ci sono i nuovi motori...



sono d'accordo e comunque se uscisse una buona macchina + il fattore Ross Brawn penso sia quasi una sicurezza per la lotta al titolo


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2012)

PARIGI - La Federazione internazionale dell'automobile ha annunciato ufficialmente il calendario del Mondiale 2013: si parte il 17 marzo in Australia, si concludeo il 24 novembre in Brasile. Sono tre le modifiche rispetto a quanto comunicato alle scuderie una settimana fa durante il weekend di gara a Singapore: due riguardano le date del Gp di Germania e del Gp del Belgio, anticipati entrambi di una settimana, mentre l'altra prevede l'inversione di date tra il Gp di Corea e quello del Giappone, entrambi in programma a ottobre.

GP USA - Raddoppiano le gare negli Usa, con il Gp degli Stati Uniti a Austin, in Texas, e quello d'America, in New Jersey, che peraltro resta ancora da confermare (la decisione verrà presa nella prossima riunione del consiglio mondiale) e nella lista diffusa dalla Fia compare affiancato da un asterisco.

IL CALENDARIO - 17 marzo: Australia (Melbourne); 24 marzo: Malesia (Sepang); 14 aprile: Cina (Shanghai); 21 aprile: Bahrain (Sakhir); 12 maggio: Spagna (Barcellona); 26 maggio: Monaco (Montecarlo); 9 giugno: Canada (Montreal); 16 giugno: New Jersey (New Jersey); 30 giugno: Gran Bretagna (Silverstone); 14 luglio: Germania (Nurburgring); 28 luglio: Ungheria (Hungaroring); 25 agosto: Belgio (Spa); 8 settembre: Italia (Monza); 22 settembre: Singapore (Marina Bay); 6 ottobre: Corea del Sud (Yeongam); 13 ottobre: Giappone (Suzuka); 27 ottobre: India (Buddh International Circuit); 3 novembre: Abu Dhabi (Yas Marina); 17 novembre: Stati Uniti (Austin); 24 novembre: Brasile (Interlagos).

Fonte: cds


----------



## Isao (29 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


>



 questo è peggio di Galliani


----------



## Isao (29 Settembre 2012)

Sarebbe stato avvistato l'agente di Schumi a Maranello.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Settembre 2012)

Arriverà Vettel. Spero. Per il dopo Fernando almeno..


----------



## Blu71 (5 Ottobre 2012)

F1, Massa: «Farò il massimo per me e la Ferrari»

Il brasiliano in GIappone in cerca di punti per sentire la riconferma più vicina
F1, Massa: «Farò il massimo per me e la Ferrari» - Ferrari / Formula 1 - Tuttosport


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Qualifiche Suzuka...

La Ferrari mi ha sorpreso positivamente, eravamo più competitivi del previsto, ma nonostante ciò non abbiamo fatto meglio del settimo posto. Massa nella Q1 è andato molto bene e sembrava anche più in palla di Fernando, secondo me la Ferrari troppo prudente nel Q1 non doveva fare uscire Massa con gomme morbide, ma risparmiarle per la Q2 e probabilmente sarebbe lì nei primi 10. 

Alonso (mai in pole qui, al contrario di Felipe) l'ho visto male in Q1, anche lì si è fumato un set di gomme morbide, dal tempo in Q2 invece poteva giocarsela per la seconda fila. Nel Q3 aveva migliorato di 2 decimi rispetto alla Q2 nel primo settore, ma poi c'è stato un testacoda di Raikkonen proprio davanti a lui e ha dovuto alzare il piede perdendo più di tutti in quel tratto. 

Red Bull fenomenale, dopo Spa e Monza hanno cambiato marcia e sembrano imbattibili. Ottimo Jenson, che però sarà penalizzato e purtroppo ce lo troveremo subito lì a lottare con Fernando al via.

Vettel sembra avere vita facilissima, ma ci sono incognite come il ritmo gara, la pioggia e Grosjean che parte in seconda fila e qualche casino lo farà.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Suzuka, 6 ott. - (Adnkronos) - Sebastian Vettel sotto inchiesta dopo le qualifiche del Gp del Giappone. Il pilota tedesco della Red Bull, che ha conquistato la pole position sul tracciato di Suzuka, e' stato convocato dai commissari. Il campione del mondo avrebbe rallentato la Ferrari di Fernando Alonso nelle fasi conclusive delle prove ufficiali. Anche lo spagnolo riferira' agli steward sull'episodio. La griglia di partenza del Gp nipponico potrebbe essere rivoluzionata, visto che altri 3 piloti rischiano sanzioni. Il giapponese Kamui Kobayashi (Sauber), il francese Romain Grosjean (Lotus) e il messicano Sergio Perez (Sauber) non avrebbero rispettato le bandiere gialle esposte dopo l'uscita di pista della Lotus del finlandese Kimi Raikkonen: i 3 piloti in questione hanno ottenuto la terza, la quarta e la quinta posizione nelle qualifiche.

Fonte: adnkronos


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2012)

Non ho visto le qualifiche, ma certo che se devo mettermi a tifare Alonso per non veder vincere dito**** siamo messi male...


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Massa 2°  ora contratto a vita 

Vettel di un altro pianeta, se lo merita il 3° titolo perchè è sempre al vertice da 4 anni. 

Fernando bucato da Kimi, queste sono le corse, quando non hai la macchina per stare davanti può succedere (va beh... Webber aveva la macchina per stare davanti ed è stato catapultato fuori da Grosjean) e non sono nemmeno incazzato perchè tanto prenderemo almeno 50 punti di distacco da qui al Brasile


----------



## Blu71 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Massa 2°  ora contratto a vita
> 
> Vettel di un altro pianeta, se lo merita il 3° titolo perchè è sempre al vertice da 4 anni.
> 
> Fernando bucato da Kimi, queste sono le corse, quando non hai la macchina per stare davanti può succedere (va beh... Webber aveva la macchina per stare davanti ed è stato catapultato fuori da Grosjean) e non sono nemmeno incazzato perchè tanto prenderemo almeno 50 punti di distacco da qui al Brasile




La Red Bull è di un altro pianeta.....non Vettel.


----------



## Solo (7 Ottobre 2012)

Pazzesco. Questo va a vincere, non si sa come, un altro mondiale...


----------



## Blu71 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Pazzesco. Questo va a vincere, non si sa come, un altro mondiale...



La vettura migliore non è nelle mani del pilota migliore....


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Red Bull è di un altro pianeta.....non Vettel.



io sto parlando di Vettel oggi comunque, questo vincerà non più di Schumacher, ma ci arriverà molto vicino, Schumacher a 25 anni festeggiava il primo mondiale, Seb si vince il terzo... secondo me Alonso è più forte in questo momento, ma Vettel ha quasi tutta un'intera carriera ancora davanti... 

Per quanto visto negli ultimi 3 anni, 2 mondiali a Vettel e 1 a Fernando sulla bilancia sarebbero giusti, però siccome non si corre a piedi, ma in macchina, è sempre il miglior pacchetto macchina+pilota che vince, e quindi saranno 3 Vettel e 0 Alonso. 

Alla Ferrari si devono dare una svegliata... ma non per questo finale di stagione, per gli anni prossimi: dormono dall'estate del 2008, in pratica dall'addio di Todt non è andato bene quasi niente. A marzo arriveremo di nuovo con la macchina che lotta per il 10mo/11mo posto, poi in estate vinciamo due gare, poi si lotta per 4°/5° eccetera... non è possibile partire sempre in ritardo e poi avere uno sviluppo così incostante durante la stagione


----------



## Snake (7 Ottobre 2012)

Questi a Spa e Monza arrancavano, chissà che ***** si sono inventati in questo mese...


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Ottobre 2012)

spero ancora in un miglioramento della macchina...come si è visto nelle ultime gare tutto può succedere!


----------



## MilanForever (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ma come fate a dire che il campionato è finito con 5 gare ancora da disputare in uno sport dove un errore nell'impostazione di una curva ti può cambiare una gara, per non parlare dei guasti meccanici e degli incidenti? 

Basta una gara come questa a ruoli invertiti che tutto torna come prima con una gara in meno. 
Alonso tra l'altro è ancora notevolmente in debito con la dea bendata e non è di certo nuovo ai colpi di fortuna.


----------



## yelle (7 Ottobre 2012)

eh, ma Alonso ha sempre c*lo, la sfortuna colpisce sempre i suoi avversari...


----------



## Prinz (7 Ottobre 2012)

Beh, adios. A meno che non si faccia il miracolo di colmare il gap nelle prossime 5 gare, non vedo come possa lo spagnolo vincere sto mondiale.


----------



## iceman. (8 Ottobre 2012)

Blu te l'avevo detto che vettel era dio. 
HA FAME


----------



## Blu71 (8 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Blu te l'avevo detto che vettel era dio.
> HA FAME



Vettel più che altro per me è un miracolato dalla Red Bull.


----------



## iceman. (8 Ottobre 2012)

Per me e' forte.

E' come dire ronaldo e' forte perche' gioca nel real o il real e' forte perche' ci gioca ronaldo? 

Vedremo, di sicuro e' FORTE


----------



## MilanForever (8 Ottobre 2012)

Vettel è un miracolato? Vettel ha vinto un gran premio *con una toro rosso* diventando il pilota più giovane ad aver vinto un gp, e cito solo l'episodio più eclatante.


----------



## danyaj87 (8 Ottobre 2012)

tra l'altro avevo un amico che vedeva il gp dalla parabolica, era l'unico pilota che la faceva in pieno senza parzializzare un po...
Vettel è un bel pilota, sicuramente con l'auto migliore diventa micidiale, però non tira giù gli stessi decimi che tira alonso.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Blu71 (11 Ottobre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Vettel è un miracolato? Vettel ha vinto un gran premio *con una toro rosso* diventando il pilota più giovane ad aver vinto un gp, e cito solo l'episodio più eclatante.



Quindi, secondo te, Vettel con la Ferrari attuale farebbe meglio di Alonso?


----------



## MilanForever (11 Ottobre 2012)

In formula 1 è d'obbligo giudicare il pacchetto macchina + pilota, tanto è vero che esiste anche il campionato costruttori, anche se troppo spesso si dimentica che il pilota contribuisce enormemente allo sviluppo della monoposto quindi se la macchina va forte non è certo solo merito degli ingegneri. 

Tornando nello specifico, non so se Vettel farebbe meglio di Alonso, forse farebbe uguale, ma chiamarlo miracolato è decisamente eccessivo. Sembra che si sia trovato li per caso e che se ci fosse stato un manichino al suo posto sarebbe diventato campione del mondo anche lui. Se così fosse mi verrebbe da chiedere perchè allora Webber negli ultimi due anni non è arrivato sempre al secondo posto.


----------



## Solo (11 Ottobre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> In formula 1 è d'obbligo giudicare il pacchetto macchina + pilota, tanto è vero che esiste anche il campionato costruttori, anche se troppo spesso si dimentica che il pilota contribuisce enormemente allo sviluppo della monoposto quindi se la macchina va forte non è certo solo merito degli ingegneri.
> 
> Tornando nello specifico, non so se Vettel farebbe meglio di Alonso, forse farebbe uguale, ma chiamarlo miracolato è decisamente eccessivo. Sembra che si sia trovato li per caso e che se ci fosse stato un manichino al suo posto sarebbe diventato campione del mondo anche lui. Se così fosse mi verrebbe da chiedere perchè allora Webber negli ultimi due anni non è arrivato sempre al secondo posto.


Webber è il classico secondo pilota mediocre, uno che non vincerebbe un mondiale neanche a regalarglielo, è come lamentarsi del fatto che Massa non faccia i risultati di Alonso.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ah, a quanto pare i problemi di Hamilton nell'ultimo gp non erano dovuti (solo) all'assetto sbagliato, ma ad un problema con la sospensione... Vabbè


----------



## Blu71 (11 Ottobre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> In formula 1 è d'obbligo giudicare il pacchetto macchina + pilota, tanto è vero che esiste anche il campionato costruttori, anche se troppo spesso si dimentica che il pilota contribuisce enormemente allo sviluppo della monoposto quindi se la macchina va forte non è certo solo merito degli ingegneri.
> Tornando nello specifico, non so se Vettel farebbe meglio di Alonso, forse farebbe uguale, ma chiamarlo miracolato è decisamente eccessivo. Sembra che si sia trovato li per caso e che se ci fosse stato un manichino al suo posto sarebbe diventato campione del mondo anche lui. Se così fosse mi verrebbe da chiedere perchè allora Webber negli ultimi due anni non è arrivato sempre al secondo posto.




Ho definito Vettel miracolato perché si è trovato sulla vettura più forte del lotto, non credo che con una Mercedes di quest'anno avrebbe fatto meglio di Schumacher per esempio.


----------



## MilanForever (11 Ottobre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Webber è il classico secondo pilota mediocre, uno che non vincerebbe un mondiale neanche a regalarglielo, è come lamentarsi del fatto che Massa non faccia i risultati di Alonso.



Se la macchina fosse talmente forte da rendere miracolato Vettel per averci vinto due mondiali e lottare per il terzo, allora anche un mediocre come tu definisci Webber arriverebbe secondo. Vi ricordate gli anni d'oro della Ferrari con Schumacher? Ci sono stati due anni in particolare, il 2002 e il 2004 dove la superiorità era tale che un pilota molto mediocre come Barrichello arrivava sempre secondo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ho definito Vettel miracolato perché si è trovato sulla vettura più forte del lotto, non credo che con una Mercedes di quest'anno avrebbe fatto meglio di Schumacher per esempio.



Bè, ci si è trovato per quello che ha dimostrato prima, altrimenti la redbull non lo avrebbe richiamato alla casa madre, comunque ho capito il tuo punto di vista.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Massa: «E' arrivata la fortuna e Mondiale è cambiato»

Per il brasiliano della Ferrari, reduce dal secondo posto nel Gp del Giappone, è iniziato un altro Mondiale


YEONGAM - «Mi sento molto più sicuro e penso anche che sia importante per il mio futuro». Dopo la pausa estiva Felipe Massa sembra aver ritrovato se stesso e feeling con la Rossa. Per il brasiliano della Ferrari, reduce dal secondo posto nel Gp del Giappone, è iniziato un altro Mondiale. «Ritornare sul podio in Giappone dopo tanto tempo mi ha dato tanta felicità, il che è importante ma è anche una motivazione in più per le gare rimanenti - ha spiegato Massa da Yeongam, dove domenica si corre il Gp di Corea del Sud - Se si analizza il campionato dall'inizio della stagione fino alla pausa estiva e poi da lì fino ad ora, c'è una grande differenza, come se si trattasse di due campionati diversi e questa seconda parte è decisamente migliore, mi sento molto più sicuro e penso anche che sia importante per il mio futuro».

FORTUNA IN PIU' - «Prima di Suzuka, ci sono state molte altre gare in cui avevo un buon ritmo, guidavo bene, ma poi succedeva qualcosa che faceva sì che la gara non si concludesse con il giusto risultato. - ha analizzato Massa - In realtà, dopo la pausa estiva non trovo nulla di così diverso, ma ho avuto un pò di fortuna in più, mentre prima, anche quando stavo per conquistare un posto sul podio, qualcosa andava storto e mi faceva capire che non ce l'avrei fatta».

NON PENSARE AL FUTURO - L'interrogativo principale, soprattutto dopo il podio di Suzuka, rimane lo stesso: Massa sarà confermato alla Ferrari per il 2013? «Ottenere buoni risultati per me non è importante solo per il domani. Io non mi siedo in macchina con il pensiero che devo fare bene per il mio futuro. Non mi interessa da questo punto di vista, sono un pilota da tutta la vita, e quando mi posiziono nell'abitacolo voglio solo fare del mio meglio - ha detto Massa - I risultati di gara sono ciò che mi interessa e mi batterò per la vittoria in ogni situazione.Tuttavia, sento che tutto sta andando nel verso giusto».

Cds


----------



## Solo (11 Ottobre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Se la macchina fosse talmente forte da rendere miracolato Vettel per averci vinto due mondiali e lottare per il terzo, allora anche un mediocre come tu definisci Webber arriverebbe secondo. Vi ricordate gli anni d'oro della Ferrari con Schumacher? Ci sono stati due anni in particolare, il 2002 e il 2004 dove la superiorità era tale che un pilota molto mediocre come Barrichello arrivava sempre secondo.


Beh, se vuoi è "miracolato" per essere finito nel posto giusto al momento giusto, nel pacchetto macchina+pilota nel suo caso la macchina pesa moltissimo. Nel 2010, visto che si dice che quando Alonso era in McLaren la scuderia favoriva Hamilton, Vettel aveva la squadra nettamente dalla sua parte, e alla fine ha vinto per un suicidio Ferrari. Il 2011 è stato imbarazzante, aveva contro solo Webber, che puntualmente ha perso. E non c'entra nulla dire che Webber dovrebbe arrivare secondo di default. E' talmente scarso che appena trova piloti come Alonso ed Hamilton che riescono a metterci qualcosa di loro pur con una macchina inferiore lo battono. Ah, ma le qualifiche? Me le ricordo solo io? TUTTE pole Red Bull, tranne Hamilton in Corea. Poi il biondo partiva, rimaneva primo dopo la prima curva e chi lo prendeva più? No, perché guarda caso ha fatto più volte fatica nel corpo a corpo quando non partiva primo. Senza avversari. Se vince quest'anno è il primo mondiale dove ci mette veramente qualcosa di suo, visto che non aveva una macchina superiore come gli scorsi anni. Poi si potrebbe dire che la Ferrari ha fatto 'n'altra macchina di *****, la McLaren la macchina migliore ma poco affidabile, Button s'è preso mezza stagione di vacanza ecc. ecc. Ma non è colpa sua, anche se ci guadagna...

E' un buon/ottimo pilota, ma non credo meriti 2 (3) mondiali a questo punto della carriera. Quello che dico è che per me 'sto fenomeno descritto dai media non c'è (al momento almeno), e dovrebbero ricordarsi che razza di monoposto ha guidato.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Finalmente Alonso nei primi 4 in qualifica... ma partendo dal lato sbagliato non sarà facile difendersi alla prima curva

oh, wait

---Webber---
------------- -----Vettel-----

---*Hamilton*--
------------------Alonso-----

---*Raikkonen*--
------------------Massa-----

---*Grosjean*---

 abbiamo pochissime speranze che Alonso e Massa escano vivi dalla prima curva...


----------



## Degenerate X (14 Ottobre 2012)

PSY che sventola la bandiera a scacchi (  ), scambiato per il primo ministro sud-coreano


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Ottobre 2012)

altro mondiale buttato via con le nostre mani -.-


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;43868 ha scritto:


> altro mondiale buttato via con le nostre mani -.-



beh con le nostre mani non direi, ci sono i meriti degli altri...

oggi male Alonso, benissimo Massa che secondo me sarebbe andato anche a prendere Webber, di sicuro il miglior Alonso sarebbe arrivato secondo, per cui sono un po' deluso

c'è da dire che Vettel ha una macchina mostruosa, ma è anche lui stesso mostruoso, non lo fermano nemmeno quando gli dicono che ha finito le gomme, ha concluso facendo il record nell'ultimo settore!!

eroe Hamilton con l'erba sintetica


----------



## Degenerate X (14 Ottobre 2012)

Hamilton hero comunque.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> altro mondiale buttato via con le nostre mani -.-



...secondo me non è ancora finita.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Ottobre 2012)

speriamo, i punti sono pochi dobbiamo sperare per le prossime gare, dobbiamo andare davanti a tutti i costi


----------



## MilanForever (14 Ottobre 2012)

Fanno un pò tenerezza in Ferrari:

"Sei troppo vicino ad Alonso, rallenta"


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...secondo me non è ancora finita.



INDIA - Vettel ha fatto Grand Chelem lo scorso anno
ABU DHABI - La pista dove Seb vinse il mondiale nel 2010, lo scorso anno forò alla seconda curva
USA - L'unica incognita, non ci si è mai corso
BRASILE - Due doppiette Red Bull, nel 2010 e nel 2011

Vettel vincerà almeno 3 gare su 4... che gli bastano per essere matematicamente campione del mondo anche se si ritira nella quarta gara...


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> INDIA - Vettel ha fatto Grand Chelem lo scorso anno
> ABU DHABI - La pista dove Seb vinse il mondiale nel 2010, lo scorso anno forò alla seconda curva
> USA - L'unica incognita, non ci si è mai corso
> BRASILE - Due doppiette Red Bull, nel 2010 e nel 2011
> ...




....ogni gara ha una sua storia e ci sono tanti rischi per tutti. A me poi la Ferrari non sembra tanto indietro e magari apporta qualche miglioria.


----------



## Solo (14 Ottobre 2012)

Rottura della barra antirollio per Hamilton... Terzo problema di seguito... Vabbè che il mondiale è andato da un pezzo, però non è per niente ben augurante pensando al prossimo anno...


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Massa s'è svegliato un pò tardi..... Comunque la RB mi sembra irraggiungibile ormai... Oggi han gestito tranquillamente. A meno di incidenti o miracoli tecnici della ferrari, è storia chiusa


----------



## Snake (14 Ottobre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Rottura della barra antirollio per Hamilton... Terzo problema di seguito... Vabbè che il mondiale è andato da un pezzo, però non è per niente ben augurante pensando al prossimo anno...



Viene da pensar male...


----------



## Solo (14 Ottobre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Viene da pensar male...


Eh, d'altronde...


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Domenicali: «Sorpasso? I conti si fanno alla fine»

«Contento di rivedere le Ferrari davanti, il sorpasso di Vettel a Alonso non è fondamentale. Ora la pressione è su di loro»

YEONGAM - «Alonso ha perso la testa del Mondiale? Sinceramente non è fondamentale, l'importante è migliorare la prestazione perchè i conti si faranno alla fine. Noi dobbiamo continuare a crederci, ora la pressione passa sulle spalle della Red Bull, ma il campionato è ancora lungo e sono contento di vedere le due Ferrari lì davanti». Stefano Domenicali, team principal della Ferrari, valuta positivamente il terzo e quarto posto delle Ferrari di Alonso e Massa nel Gp di Corea. SORPASSO VETTEL - «Oggi abbiamo fatto il massimo che potevano fare, ma sono contento perchè era una gara difficile psicologicamente per Fernando. Novità tecniche in India? Vediamo», ha detto Domenicali ai microfoni della Rai.

Cds


----------



## iceman. (14 Ottobre 2012)

Ah, ma quindi ha vinto alonso


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2012)

confermato Massa per il 2013 e mi sa che sarà così anche per il 2014  

Montezemolo allontana Vettel : "Non voglio due galli nel pollaio"


----------



## Frikez (15 Ottobre 2012)

Felipe


----------



## MilanForever (15 Ottobre 2012)

Domenicali ha fatto solo casini da quando ha preso il posto di Todt. Dovrebbe riflettere su questo invece di fare dichiarazioni random.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Red Bull - Ferrari, la sfida circuito per circuito - Repubblica.it


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2012)

- - - Aggiornato - - -







- - - Aggiornato - - -


----------



## Isao (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ferrari: Massa confermato ufficialmente per il 2013
Rinnovato il contratto fino alla fine della prossima stagione






Felipe Massa ha rinnovato il contratto con la Ferrari
Con un breve comunicato la Ferrari ha annunciato di aver rinnovato il contratto di Felipe Massa per la stagione 2013 di Formula 1. “La Scuderia Ferrari comunica di aver rinnovato l’accordo di collaborazione tecnico-sportiva con il pilota Felipe Massa fino al termine della stagione sportiva 2013. La coppia dei piloti della Scuderia il prossimo anno sarà quindi formata da Fernando Alonso e dallo stesso Felipe Massa” si legge nella nota.

L’annuncio di oggi, abbastanza scontato dopo le dichiarazioni dei giorni scorsi di Stefano Domenicali, Luca Cordero di Montezemolo e dello stesso Massa, mette quindi fine alla ridda di voci che avevano messo in dubbio la permanenza del brasiliano a Maranello fino a qualche settimana fa. Gli ottimi risultati ottenuti in questo finale di stagione hanno però spinto il Cavallino a confermare Massa per la prossima stagione. Ancora una volta la Rossa si presenterà al via con la coppia formata da Felipe e da Fernando Alonso.


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> confermato Massa per il 2013 e mi sa che sarà così anche per il 2014
> 
> Montezemolo allontana Vettel : "Non voglio due galli nel pollaio"


LOL, cosa dicevo qualche post fa su Alonso e i due galli nel pollaio?


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ha ragione sui due galli nel pollaio, manco io ce li vorrei. Su Massa bé stendiamo un velo pietoso, anche se dopo il mancato ingaggio di Webber era ovvio, almeno per me, la riconferma del tassista.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ha ragione sui due galli nel pollaio, manco io ce li vorrei. Su Massa bé stendiamo un velo pietoso, anche se dopo il mancato ingaggio di Webber era ovvio, almeno per me, la riconferma del tassista.



si poteva prendere Perez (che era già nostro) e invece è stata fatta una ****ata stile Milan con Merkel... no so se è più da  Montezemolo o Galliani... sennò c'era Di Resta... ma io ci avrei messo pure Valsecchi... 

visto che sui piloti siamo rimasti così, a sto punto mi auguro che si concentereranno sul migliorare la vettura...


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> si poteva prendere Perez (che era già nostro) e invece è stata fatta una ****ata stile Milan con Merkel... no so se è più da  Montezemolo o Galliani... sennò c'era Di Resta... ma io ci avrei messo pure Valsecchi...
> 
> visto che sui piloti siamo rimasti così, a sto punto mi auguro che si concentereranno sul migliorare la vettura...



Da quel che ho capito Perez non era della Ferrari. E' stato scoperto dal progetto di sviluppo della Ferrari, ma non era un pilota Ferrari come è stato scritto. Comunque era chiaro che non lo avrebbero preso, visto che la Ferrari vuole solo un secondo pilota. E secondo me ad un pilota forte e ambizioso come Perez sarebbe stato stretto il ruolo di seconda guida.


----------



## Isao (16 Ottobre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Da quel che ho capito Perez non era della Ferrari. E' stato scoperto dal progetto di sviluppo della Ferrari, ma non era un pilota Ferrari come è stato scritto. Comunque era chiaro che non lo avrebbero preso, visto che la Ferrari vuole solo un secondo pilota. E secondo me ad un pilota forte e ambizioso come Perez sarebbe stato stretto il ruolo di seconda guida.



Era un pilota del Ferrari Driver Accademy. Questo non significa che aveva un contratto ma sicuramente aveva un pre-contratto o qualcosa di simile che la Ferrari ha deciso di non esercitare..


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ma si l'importante è che facciano una macchina forte!!anche webber è capace di vincere una macchina forte!!la ferrari a differenza del milan ha la possibilitá di prendere qualsiasi pilota


----------



## Isao (16 Ottobre 2012)

[video]http://www.myspace.com/video/vid/54369849[/video]


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Era un pilota del Ferrari Driver Accademy. Questo non significa che aveva un contratto ma sicuramente aveva un pre-contratto o qualcosa di simile che la Ferrari ha deciso di non esercitare..



Esatto. Non so se aveva un pre contratto o altro, leggevo addirittura che non ce l'avesse, fatto sta che secondo me in Ferrari non hanno voluto rischiare un'altra lotta interna tra piloti in stile Hamilton-Alonso.


----------



## MilanForever (17 Ottobre 2012)

Il rinnovo è solo per il prossimo anno, ergo aspettano qualcuno... probabilmente Vettel, anche se spero di no per Sebastian.


----------



## Isao (17 Ottobre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Il rinnovo è solo per il prossimo anno, ergo aspettano qualcuno... probabilmente Vettel, anche se spero di no per Sebastian.



Volendo potrebbero non fidarsi completamente di Massa e quindi gli rinnovano il contratto di solo un anno senza avere in mano nessun altro pilota..


----------



## Pamparulez (17 Ottobre 2012)

Ma come...hanno rinnovato il contratto a Massa? Che scandalo.. quello inizia a correre a 6 gare dalla fine, quando tutto è compromesso e deve far vedere che si sbatte per avere il rinnovo. Nello sviluppo è inutile.. nel mondiale è inutile... a che serve Massa? Altro che aspettare qualcuno.. In Ferrari si è sempre puntato su un primo + uno scudiero. Massa non sa fare lo scudiero.

Tornando all'argomento mondiale... fino a una settimana fa pensavo che Alonso avrebbe perso il mondiale per colpa della premiata ditta Grosjean e Raikkonen che gli han fatto finire due gare alla prima curva. Adesso penso che purtroppo 30 pt in più non gli avrebbero cmq consentito di vincere il mondiale. La Ferrari in questo momento è un Fiorino con 300cavalli sotto il cofano.


----------



## MilanForever (17 Ottobre 2012)

Anche se per me rimane inspiegabile (io lo avrei mandato via con tanti saluti e ringraziamenti a fine 2009, tenendomi Kimi), di fiducia in Massa ne hanno avuta eccome. Questo rinnovo di un solo anno mi fa pensare che ci sia dell'altro.


----------



## Solo (18 Ottobre 2012)

33 Classic Kimi Quotes | F1 Head

Grande Kimi XD


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Ottobre 2012)

ecco cosa ha preso realmente Hamilton in Corea


----------



## Blu71 (26 Ottobre 2012)

Alonso fiducioso: «Bene le gomme»

Di umore diverso Felipe Massa finito al quindicesimo posto dopo essere uscito di pista, mentre Montezemolo carica i suoi

Alonso fiducioso: «Bene le gomme»


----------



## MilanForever (26 Ottobre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> 33 Classic Kimi Quotes | F1 Head
> 
> Grande Kimi XD





E la ferrari l'ha perso per tenere Massa...


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Ottobre 2012)

5 alonso


----------



## Snake (27 Ottobre 2012)

L'ha alzato di poco il piede Massa


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Ottobre 2012)

Ferrari indecente, il campionato non vedo come possa non vincerlo Vettel. Un appunto su Alonso; è un grandissimo sia chiaro, il miglior pilota del circus, ma...per è in crisi nervosa. Come dice bene snake, oggi nell'ultimo giro a disposizione Massa era più veloce...


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Ottobre 2012)

vettel e già praticamente scappato


----------



## Degenerate X (28 Ottobre 2012)

Che pilota Nandino


----------



## MilanForever (28 Ottobre 2012)

Già, che pilota a superare Webber senza kers in rettilineo


----------



## MilanForever (28 Ottobre 2012)

Ora problemi anche per Vettel


----------



## Degenerate X (28 Ottobre 2012)

Eh già


----------



## MilanForever (28 Ottobre 2012)

Due errori in mezzo giro, fenomeno


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Ottobre 2012)

grande alonso 2° peccato che il mondiale e andato -.-


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;51345 ha scritto:


> grande alonso 2° peccato che il mondiale e andato -.-



Secondo me non è ancora andato. La Ferrari ha recuperato molto e ci sono ancora 75 punti da assegnare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Ottobre 2012)

speriamo la speranza e l'ultima a morire, ma non ci credo più quando vettel ha superato alonso ho detto e finita


----------



## MilanForever (28 Ottobre 2012)

Mazzoni è disperato perchè le scintille della macchina di Vettel non hanno permesso ad Alonso di superarlo e giustamente adesso spera nella penalizzazione per il consumo del fondo.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;51350 ha scritto:


> speriamo la speranza e l'ultima a morire, ma non ci credo più quando vettel ha superato alonso ho detto e finita



Io ci credo ancora.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Mazzoni è disperato perchè le scintille della macchina di Vettel non hanno permesso ad Alonso di superarlo e giustamente adesso spera nella penalizzazione per il consumo del fondo.



Esiste un regolamento, se c'è da squalificare Vettel è giusto così.


----------



## MilanForever (28 Ottobre 2012)

Dai, la telecronaca è scandalosa, sembra la telecronaca tifosa di Auriemma o di Zuliani, con la piccolissima differenza che quelle sono fatte apposta e sono dichiaratamente faziose.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Dai, la telecronaca è scandalosa, sembra la telecronaca tifosa di Auriemma o di Zuliani, con la piccolissima differenza che quelle sono fatte apposta e sono dichiaratamente faziose.



Siamo in Italia, normale si parteggi per la Rossa.


----------



## MilanForever (28 Ottobre 2012)

Secondo me non è normale, però tant'è.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è normale, però tant'è.



Bisognerebbe sentire la telecronaca austriaca.... io la ignoro ma forse parteggia per qualcuno....


----------



## MilanForever (28 Ottobre 2012)

Probabilmente sono tutte faziose, ma qui si tratta di lodi sperticate da una parte e volontarie omissioni sui risultati e sulle ottime prestazioni dall'altra, cosa che regolarmente si palesa ad ogni gara e che altrettanto regolarmente, da qualche anno a questa parte, peggiora nell'ultima parte della stagione quando la ferrari deve inseguire e sperare nelle disgrazie altrui.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Io ad esempio non ricordo una cosa del genere per Raikkonen che al contrario era aspramente criticato.


----------



## Snake (28 Ottobre 2012)

Mazzoni che si bagna per 3 decimi recuperati quando quello sta ancora 10 secondi avanti non ha prezzo. Ridicolo a certi livelli.


----------



## Solo (28 Ottobre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Dai, la telecronaca è scandalosa, sembra la telecronaca tifosa di Auriemma o di Zuliani, con la piccolissima differenza che quelle sono fatte apposta e sono dichiaratamente faziose.


Ma è così da sempre...

Comunque ci toccherà vedere dito**** ancora campione... D'altronde queste sono le sue gare.

Speriamo che a Woking si stiano concentrando in maniera massiccia sullo sviluppo per il prossimo anno, e speriamo in Perez...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Snake ha scritto:


> Mazzoni che si bagna per 3 decimi recuperati quando quello sta ancora 10 secondi avanti non ha prezzo. Ridicolo a certi livelli.


Ma poi fosse in difficoltà ok, ma è davanti di 10 secondi a 7 giri dalla fine e CONTROLLA tranquillamente. SBROTFL fortuna che dal prossimo anno 'sti babbei non li sentiamo più.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (29 Ottobre 2012)

ma è una mia sensazione o in Italia della Ferrari e Formula 1 in genere frega piu a nessuno?

non vedo tutto questo entusiasmo attorno ad Alonso ne prima che era primo in classifica


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2012)

Abu Dhabi, Alonso: «Un venerdì come tanti»

Il ferrarista non si sbilancia. Per Vettel «le vere avversarie sono le McLaren»- Massa crede nelle qualifiche

ABU DHABI - «Abbiamo fatto tutto secondo i programmi, è stato un venerdì come tanti altri». Fernando Alonso non si sbilancia dopo le prime due sessioni di libere, in cui ha centrato il quarto e il settimo miglior tempo. «La sessione del mattino è stata dedicata al confronto di diverse soluzioni aerodinamiche mentre nel pomeriggio ci siamo concentrati sulle gomme - dice il pilota spagnolo della Ferrari - Tra il primo e il secondo turno di prove, la pista è cambiata molto come del resto era prevedibile, perchè qui non si disputano molte gare durante il fine settimana: all'inizio l'abbiamo trovata molto s***** ma poi è notevolmente migliorata e domani sarà sicuramente in condizioni ancora migliori».

MASSA: «PIU' VELOCI IN QUALIFICA» - «Abbiamo provato le gomme, secondo il consueto schema – prima con poca benzina poi con tanta per metterne alla prova la durata. Per quello che abbiamo potuto vedere, sulla distanza siamo abbastanza competitivi mentre lo siamo meno sul giro secco», ha aggiunto Felipe Massa, che ha chiuso nelle due sessioni con l'undicesimo e l'ottavo tempo. «Certo, essere un po’ più veloci sarebbe meglio ma vedremo quale sarà la situazione quando conta veramente, vale a dire domani pomeriggio in qualifica», ha poi concluso «Il long run fatto da Felipe non sembra male ma è chiaro che dobbiamo migliorare la prestazione sul giro secco se vogliamo partire nelle prime file della griglia» ha aggiunto Pat Fry, responsabile dello sviluppo Ferrari.

VETTEL SNOBBA LE FERRARI - Per Sebastian Vettel, primo nella seconda sessione di prove libere ad Abu Dhabi, sono le McLaren «le avversarie da battere. Tutto lascia supporre che sarà così» ha detto il tedesco, che sembra snobbare le Ferrari. Dietro al pilota Red Bull ci sono proprio Hamilton e Button. Domani alle 11 ci sarà la terza sessione di libere, le qualifiche partiranno alle 14. Stesso orario domenica per la partenza del Gp.

Cds


----------



## Solo (3 Novembre 2012)

La nostra prima guida del prossimo anno prende 660 decimi dalla nostra prima guida attuale. Perez, salvaci tu...


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Novembre 2012)

La macchina non è all'altezza e su questo siamo d'accordo, ma è così più scarsa della Williams di Maldonado? Per me in questo periodo anche Alonso è poco lucido. Quanto meno in qualifica.


----------



## Solo (3 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> La macchina non è all'altezza e su questo siamo d'accordo, ma è così più scarsa della Williams di Maldonado? Per me in questo periodo anche Alonso è poco lucido. Quanto meno in qualifica.


Dopo 3 anni dove è costretto a fare miracoli ogni volta che scende in pista credo che sia fisiologico.


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Novembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dopo 3 anni dove è costretto a fare miracoli ogni volta che scende in pista credo che sia fisiologico.



Certamente! La mia era una valutazione sulle ultime due qualifiche  

Oggi male al di là di una macchina non all'altezza, in India stava prendendo paga da Massa che nel finale ha poi alzato il piede. Ed anche oggi se il tassista non avesse fatto quell'errore in uscita di curva avrebbe potuto fare un tempo migliore di Fernando (anche se di poco). Sicuramente la situazione tecnica sta influendo sull'aspetto emotivo del pilota.


----------



## Solo (3 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Certamente! La mia era una valutazione sulle ultime due qualifiche


Ma infatti dicevo che è "normale". Questo è tre anni che tira fuori l'ira di Dio ogni gara, e va ancora a perdere per colpa di una macchina vergognosa, mentalmente avrà anche mollato...


----------



## Snake (3 Novembre 2012)

Tanto domani ci sarà il solito problema al cambio o simili però che fenomeno


----------



## Solo (3 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Tanto domani ci sarà il solito problema al cambio o simili però che fenomeno


Mi pare che nelle libere abbia avuto ancora problemi al volante...


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Novembre 2012)

Leggete un po' qua, ve lo consiglio vivamente 

Analisi Tecnica Formula 1: IL SEGRETO DELLA RED BULL SONO I VASI COMUNICANTI - ENNESIMA VERGOGNA DELLA FIA

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque Vettel potrebbe essere a rischio penalità a causa dello stop immediato dopo la qualifica. Se è questione di benzina devono penalizzarlo retrocedendolo all'ultimo posto come fatto ad Hamilton (più per questioni di par condicio che per altro imho), altrimenti se è questione di motore o lo sostituiscono e verrà retrocesso di 5 posizioni (o 10 perché leggo che ne ha utilizzati già 8), oppure se la rischia domani in gara. Sempre che siano questi i problemi.


----------



## Snake (3 Novembre 2012)

Ma Hamilton (o meglio la McLaren) era recidiva ecco perchè fu retrocessa all'ultimo posto, potrebbe sfangarla in ogni caso


----------



## Solo (3 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Leggete un po' qua, ve lo consiglio vivamente
> 
> Analisi Tecnica Formula 1: IL SEGRETO DELLA RED BULL SONO I VASI COMUNICANTI - ENNESIMA VERGOGNA DELLA FIA
> 
> ...


Strano. Questi ormai hanno una macchina completamente illegale, onestamente non capiscono cosa ***** aspettino Ferrari e McLaren a tirare fuori un casino della madonna.


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ma Hamilton (o meglio la McLaren) era recidiva ecco perchè fu retrocessa all'ultimo posto, potrebbe sfangarla in ogni caso



Questo non lo sapevo, grazie per l'informazione 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Solo ha scritto:


> Strano. Questi ormai hanno una macchina completamente illegale, onestamente non capiscono cosa ***** aspettino Ferrari e McLaren a tirare fuori un casino della madonna.



Forse perché la RB è protetta dalla FIA (diciamo un po' come lo era la Ferrari ai tempi di Schumi?).

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque forse ci sono problemi al motore per Vettel. Ne parla Antonio Boselli (SkySport) su Twitter


----------



## Solo (3 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Forse perché la RB è protetta dalla FIA (diciamo un po' come lo era la Ferrari ai tempi di Schumi?).


Certo, ma resta una vergogna.


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Novembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Certo, ma resta una vergogna.



Assolutamente si!


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Novembre 2012)

Carlo Vanzini su FB dice questo:



> Allora situazione vettel è la seguente se problema benzina parte ultimo come ham a Barcellona 2012 se motore come pare possono rischiare o cambiarlo e partire P13 e potrebbero anche anticipare eventuale mancanza benzina con sostituzione unità per non stare in fondo... Oppure potrebbe essere solo fumo


----------



## Solo (3 Novembre 2012)

Sì sì, voglio proprio vedere che fanno partire ultimo il nuovo Schumacher. Come no.


----------



## Solo (3 Novembre 2012)

Nessuna penalità.

EDIT

No, non hanno ancora deciso (credo).


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Novembre 2012)

UFFICIALE: vettel partirà dall'ultima casella 


daiiiiiii speriamo forza fernandoooooooooooo


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2012)

mah...


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Novembre 2012)

Che cavolata enorme han fatto alla RB  un mondiale in tasca e rischiano sulla benzina


----------



## Solo (3 Novembre 2012)

Non ci credo, devono aver mandato a quel paese qualcuno di importante 

Domani vediamo il fenomeno cosa combina in mezzo al traffico.


----------



## Solo (3 Novembre 2012)

La scuderia angloaustriaca, preso atto della decisione dei commissari, ha annunciato in tarda serata che il pilota tedesco partirà non dal 24° posto, ma dalla pit lane. Decisione presa perché questo consentirà al team di apportare alcune modifiche al set-up della macchina.

Dalla gazza


----------



## MilanForever (3 Novembre 2012)

AHAHAHAH 5 ore ci hanno messo per la bustarel... ehm, per verificare che si trattasse della benzina 

Campionato apertissimo


----------



## Livestrong (3 Novembre 2012)

Godo come un riccio


----------



## Degenerate X (3 Novembre 2012)

Domani gran premio assolutamente da vedere.


----------



## Ale (4 Novembre 2012)

Evidentemente questo mondiale lo deve vincere alonso. Ne prendiamo atto.


----------



## Solo (4 Novembre 2012)

Ho appena letto un intervista di Whitmarsh dove dice



> "Arguably we have been too conservative and risk-averse in regulation interpretation," Whitmarsh conceded in a separate interview with The Guardian. "Given our brand and our position, I think we are more risk-averse.
> 
> Asked about those remarks as he faced up to the cameras ahead of qualifying in Abu Dhabi, Whitmarsh reiterated his impression that his team had been more risk-averse than most.
> 
> ...



Praticamente rifiuta di lottare con la Red Bull. Ma si sparasse.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> Evidentemente questo mondiale lo deve vincere alonso. Ne prendiamo atto.



Cosa c'entra? In RB sono stupidi e basta! Il carburante di Vettel era sotto la soglia minima consentita dal regolamento (820 ml contro 1 l previsto) e lo hanno penalizzato GIUSTAMENTE (come capitato a Hamilton quest'anno a Barcellona)! 

Bastava fermarlo subito dopo che avesse tagliato il traguardo o, meglio ancora, bastava che facessero correttamente i calcoli. Anche basta con questa storia che lo deve vincere Alonso, perché se lo volessero far vincere a Fernando allora la FIA non permetterebbe di fare tutte le zanzate possibili e immaginabili alla RB (come evidenzia il documento che ho postato 1/2 pagine dietro).


----------



## MilanForever (4 Novembre 2012)

Quello che stupisce è che ci abbiamo messo 5 ore per determinare che la macchina era senza benzina


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Quello che stupisce è che ci abbiamo messo 5 ore per determinare che la macchina era senza benzina



A quello che stupisce è che ci abbiamo impiegato così tanto a prendere una decisione corretta e soprattutto coerente con quella che presero con Hamilton a Barcellona.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque Vettel partirà dalla pit lane e la cosa ha i suoi svantaggi ma anche i suoi vantaggi.


----------



## Frikez (4 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> Evidentemente questo mondiale lo deve vincere alonso. Ne prendiamo atto.



Rotfl, i complotti contro la RB


----------



## Snake (4 Novembre 2012)

Se c'è una norma va rispettata ma la sanzione è demenziale, troppo punitiva, lo dissi già quando fu Hamilton a farne le spese.


----------



## Solo (4 Novembre 2012)

Jennie Gow ‏@JennieGow


FIA confirm gearbox, gear ratios and suspension setup have been changed on Sebastian Vettel's car ahead of race


----------



## MilanForever (4 Novembre 2012)

Vettel è bravo solo se parte in testa, nel gruppo non sa guidare... certo, come no! 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> A quello che stupisce è che ci abbiamo impiegato così tanto a prendere una decisione corretta e soprattutto coerente con quella che presero con Hamilton a Barcellona.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Comunque Vettel partirà dalla pit lane e la cosa ha i suoi svantaggi ma anche i suoi vantaggi.



Comunque la si voglia leggere, non ha senso. Evidentemente ci sono state discussioni e quindi non è poi tutto così chiaro. Quanto ci vuole a controllare quanta benzina ha una macchina? 2 minuti?


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Novembre 2012)

ciao hamilton


----------



## MilanForever (4 Novembre 2012)

Hamilton ritirato  No, ma è una campionato meritato quello di Alonso


----------



## Degenerate X (4 Novembre 2012)

Solo sarà contento


----------



## Snake (4 Novembre 2012)

snake ha scritto:


> tanto domani ci sarà il solito problema al cambio o simili però che fenomeno



cvd


----------



## Degenerate X (4 Novembre 2012)

Dai Kimi cedi il posto su


----------



## Ale (4 Novembre 2012)

Ormai e' fatta per Alonso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Novembre 2012)

deve vincere alonso, vettel pure con la sfiga riesce mo massa ha fatto una cavolata e ha fatto passare vettel maro non serve a niente massa


----------



## Snake (4 Novembre 2012)

Idolo Massa, una stupidità senza precedenti


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Novembre 2012)

vettel davanti ad alonso  e forse non si ferma manco piu vettel ma brava ferrari complimenti


----------



## MilanForever (4 Novembre 2012)

Contrariamente a quanto dicono quei cialtroni della rai, non è possibile che vettel arrivi alla fine con quelle gomme, tranquilli, è fatta per alonso


----------



## iceman. (4 Novembre 2012)

massa e' un fail vivente


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Novembre 2012)

l'hanno di nuovo detto non si ferma più, si e già fermato al 13 giro, se non arriviamo davanti a vettel e meglio andiamo a casa


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Novembre 2012)

Vettel sta facendo una signora gara, chapeau!


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Novembre 2012)

Io è da ieri che lo dico che vettel finiva lo stesso davanti ad alonso...


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Novembre 2012)

uffffffffff vettel 4 pure con la sfiga riesce a fare una garona -.-


----------



## Degenerate X (4 Novembre 2012)

Ahuahauhauahuaha Grosjean idolo


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Novembre 2012)

alè SC e vettel che vincerà...


----------



## Degenerate X (4 Novembre 2012)

Si vabbè sfiga una bella fava.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Novembre 2012)

beh adesso vettel vince facile...


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Novembre 2012)

Bé ma d'altronde è solo Alonso l'inculato del circus


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Novembre 2012)

ora mi raccomando alonso, rifai na partenza di schifo come prima eh......


----------



## MilanForever (4 Novembre 2012)

La gara non è finita, per ora se sommiamo tutto quello che è successo in questo weekend, il più sfigato rimane vettel, largamente.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Bé ma d'altronde è solo Alonso l'inculato del circus



Eh.. Comunque poco da dire. Si stanno giocando il mondiale i due migliori piloti, poi ci sono episodi fortunati per Alonso e altri per vettel, come oggi. Sarebbe stato interessate vederli con la stessa macchina...

Comunque lo merita vettel


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> La gara non è finita, per ora se sommiamo tutto quello che è successo in questo weekend, il più sfigato rimane vettel, largamente.



dai su basta trollare


----------



## Livestrong (4 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> La gara non è finita, per ora se sommiamo tutto quello che è successo in questo weekend, il più sfigato rimane vettel, largamente.



Alla fine il weekend non conta nulla, il risultato finale fa inevitabilmente da padrone


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> La gara non è finita, per ora se sommiamo tutto quello che è successo in questo weekend, il più sfigato rimane vettel, largamente.



Oddio diciamo che la gara, per ora, sta compensando molto (e per inciso quanto successo ieri non la considero sfiga, ma pollaggine della scuderia.

Comunque fortuna a parte niente da dire, sta facendo una gran gara e mi preme rimarcarlo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Eh.. Comunque poco da dire. Si stanno giocando il mondiale i due migliori piloti, poi ci sono episodi fortunati per Alonso e altri per vettel, come oggi. Sarebbe stato interessate vederli con la stessa macchina...
> 
> Comunque lo merita vettel



Sicuramente


----------



## MilanForever (4 Novembre 2012)

Oh ragazzi, se fosse partito terzo a quest'ora sarebbe stato primo eh! Non so cosa ci sia da discutere, altro che trollaggio.


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Novembre 2012)

Comunque a parte l'idiozia di massa che ormai è un dato accertato, ogni anno è scandaloso come la ferrari la seconda metà di stagione invece che migliorare peggiora =_= Ma cacciare i progettisti???


----------



## Livestrong (4 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Oh ragazzi, se fosse partito terzo a quest'ora sarebbe stato primo eh! Non so cosa ci sia da discutere, altro che trollaggio.



Se c'è un regolamento va rispettato, la sfortuna c'entra poco


----------



## MilanForever (4 Novembre 2012)

E la sostituzione del musetto? E la macchina che gli inchioda davanti in regime di safety car?


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Novembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Comunque a parte l'idiozia di massa che ormai è un dato accertato, ogni anno è scandaloso come la ferrari la seconda metà di stagione invece che migliorare peggiora =_= Ma cacciare i progettisti???



C'è da cacciare un uomo solo.


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Novembre 2012)

Vettel ha avuto sfiga nel caso di ricchardo alla prima SC... poi se la sua squadra fa *******, quella è idiozia... Per il resto nel recupero è stato avvantaggiato da autoeliminazione dei piloti + tosti da sorpassare


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> E la sostituzione del musetto? E la macchina che gli inchioda davanti in regime di safety car?



E dov'è la sfiga se quello gli inchioda davanti? Sarebbe stata sfiga se l'avesse c'entrato. Ha si danneggiato ulteriormente l'alettone, ma l'avrebbe dovuto cambiare ugualmente ed averlo fatto in regime di SC non gli ha comportato nessuna sfiga.


----------



## MilanForever (4 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> E dov'è la sfiga se quello gli inchioda davanti? Sarebbe stata sfiga se l'avesse c'entrato. Ha si danneggiato ulteriormente l'alettone, ma l'avrebbe dovuto cambiare ugualmente ed averlo fatto in regime di SC non gli ha comportato nessuna sfiga.



Non lo avrebbe dovuto cambiare affatto, lo aveva comunicato lui stesso al box e invece ha dovuto ricominciare di nuovo dall'ultima posizione invece che dall'undicesima.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> E la sostituzione del musetto? E la macchina che gli inchioda davanti in regime di safety car?



L'errore è di vettel, mica di ricciardo


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Non lo avrebbe dovuto cambiare affatto, lo aveva comunicato lui stesso al box e invece ha dovuto ricominciare di nuovo dall'ultima posizione invece che dall'undicesima.



L'avrebbe dovuto cambiare ugualmente. Lo avrebbero fatto nel successivo pit stop.

Comunque basta chiacchiere, arriverà secondo e meritatamente, perché fortuna a parte, sta facendo una grandissima gara.


----------



## MilanForever (4 Novembre 2012)

Arriverà secondo? Buono a sapersi perchè non mi pare.


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Novembre 2012)

non capirò mai la ferrari... mo alonso fa giro veloce


----------



## Solo (4 Novembre 2012)

Non so proprio cosa dire. Whitmarsh deve dimettersi, Button fa schifo e Perez deve darsi una calmata. Fossi in Hamilton alle prossime due gare non mi presenterei neanche, tanto è inutile, la squadra quest'anno l'ha ******* ripetutamente. 



MilanForever ha scritto:


> Vettel è bravo solo se parte in testa, nel gruppo non sa guidare... certo, come no!


Cos'ha fatto di speciale? 6 vetture sono quelle dei team pipponi, altri si sono suicidati con incidenti. Ha recuperato come aveva recuperato Grosjean, distruggendo l'ala. La verità è che gli sono arrivate giù dal cielo due safety car che neanche gliele avessero programmate sarebbero state così azzeccate. Normale amministrazione.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Arriverà secondo? Buono a sapersi perchè non mi pare.



Quando l'ho scritto era in procinto di passare Button e se lo passava non ci impiegava molto a riprendere Alonso


----------



## Solo (4 Novembre 2012)

Ah, eroico il team radio di Kimi.


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Novembre 2012)

si dai alonso e la ferrari ci prendono tutti in giro.... 5 giri vveloci di fila... dopo che son 3 giorni che fatichi.....  svegliarsi prima?


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Novembre 2012)

ma noooooooooooo vettel 3° 

se finisce cosi siamo a -10 che schifo

dalla radio: button si e addormentato e vettel la superato loooool


----------



## MilanForever (4 Novembre 2012)

Hai visto [MENTION=246]Solo[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Solo (4 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Hai visto @Solo ?


Yup! Niente da dire su quel sorpasso. Bravissimo. Non cambia il commento precedente.


----------



## MilanForever (4 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Quando l'ho scritto era in procinto di passare Button e se lo passava non ci impiegava molto a riprendere Alonso



Ah, io spero tu ci abbia preso


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Novembre 2012)

ahahaha Andrea Stella!!!


----------



## Brain84 (4 Novembre 2012)

Bellissima la comunicazione "2 giri alla fine, Button si è addormentato e Vettel lo ha passato" ahahahha


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Novembre 2012)

finita complimenti veramente e come una sconfitta questa ma come siii faaaa boooh


----------



## MilanForever (4 Novembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Yup! Niente da dire su quel sorpasso. Bravissimo. Non cambia il commento precedente.



Non so, uno che per due volte deve inseguire dall'ultima posizione e arriva terzo non credo si possa liquidare con un "ordinaria amministrazione", però de gustibus.


----------



## Solo (4 Novembre 2012)

Complimenti a Button, che riesce nell'impresa di arrivare fuori dal podio col suo compagno che sarebbe andato a vincere in carrozza.


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Novembre 2012)

Kimi ha già prenotato una botte di champagne tutta per se


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Novembre 2012)

Peccato aver guadagnato solo 3 punti, ma di più non si è potuto fare evidentemente. Vettel bravissimo ma anche fortunato. Ora vediamo l'incognita Austin e l'ultima ad Interlagos, ma ad occhio direi che solo un suicidio della RB e di Vettel possono consegnare la vittoria finale a Fernando.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Novembre 2012)

bellissima gara, contento per kimi, sul podio i tre piloti migliori che hanno mostrato grandi cose...

vettel meritatamente campione anche se oggi aiutato dalle varie SC, Hamilton ha sicuramente da recriminare


----------



## Livestrong (4 Novembre 2012)

A meno di ritiri vettel ha già vinto da un mese abbondante, la triste verità e quella


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Novembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Complimenti a Button, che riesce nell'impresa di arrivare fuori dal podio col suo compagno che sarebbe andato a vincere in carrozza.



beh conta che comunque rispetto a Vettel aveva gomme dure e meno fresche, ha fatto già tanto resistendo tutti quei giri...


----------



## Degenerate X (4 Novembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Non so proprio cosa dire. Whitmarsh deve dimettersi, Button fa schifo e Perez deve darsi una calmata. Fossi in Hamilton alle prossime due gare non mi presenterei neanche, tanto è inutile, la squadra quest'anno l'ha ******* ripetutamente.
> 
> 
> Cos'ha fatto di speciale? 6 vetture sono quelle dei team pipponi, altri si sono suicidati con incidenti. Ha recuperato come aveva recuperato Grosjean, distruggendo l'ala. La verità è che gli sono arrivate giù dal cielo due safety car che neanche gliele avessero programmate sarebbero state così azzeccate. Normale amministrazione.


Amen.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Novembre 2012)

purtroppo per Raikkonen niente alcolici qua


----------



## Solo (4 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Non so, uno che per due volte deve inseguire dall'ultima posizione e arriva terzo non credo si possa liquidare con un "ordinaria amministrazione", però de gustibus.


La prima volta ha superato le 6 pippe e quante altre macchine, 3-4? (Sfrutta anche gli autoscontri in partenza, non è una colpa eh, però non c'è niente di suo allo stesso modo). Peccato abbia rotto l'ala --> errore. Va ai box e riparte con i *distacchi azzerati* e le *gomme morbide nuove. *Sfrutta bene le condizioni e risale anche grazie ai suicidi di quelli davanti. Box. Boom *distacchi azzerati e **gomme nuove *ancora. *Gran sorpasso* su Button ().

Il tutto con la macchina migliore in pista (insieme alla McLaren di Hamilton probabilmente). 

Escluso il sorpasso di Button non c'è stato niente di spettacolare. Ha semplicemente spinto.

Ah, sono arrivati alla fine in 17, tra i ritirati ci sono: Hamilton, Webber, Grosjean e Rosberg.


----------



## Ale (4 Novembre 2012)

Avesse fatto Alonso quello che ha fatto oggi Vettel domani Famiglia Cristiana titolerebbe " Miracolo Alonso!".


----------



## Solo (4 Novembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> beh conta che comunque rispetto a Vettel aveva gomme dure e meno fresche, ha fatto già tanto resistendo tutti quei giri...


Ma infatti non gli recrimino il sorpasso di Vettel, gli recrimino l'essere dietro ad Alonso e Raikkonen.


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Novembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> purtroppo per Raikkonen niente alcolici qua



ahhh ecco perchè è incavolato


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> Avesse fatto Alonso quello che ha fatto oggi Vettel domani Famiglia Cristiana titolerebbe " Miracolo Alonso!".



A parte Solo direi che qui dentro nessuno sta dicendo che Vettel ha fatto quello che ha fatto *solo * (non l'utente  ) per fortuna (che *oggi* ha avuto dalla sua e non ammetterlo sarebbe poco biettivo), ma bensì che Vettel ha fatto una grandissima gara. 

Che poi se lo avesse fatto Alonso "Famiglia Cristiana titolerebbe 'Miracolo Alonso' " non mi sembrerebbe manco una cosa così scandalosa. Per il semplice fatto che uno, per quanto forte sia, ha una monoposto ai livelli della Ferrari di Schumi, l'altro ha un catorcio che di buono ha solo l'affidabilità.

Detto questo ribadisco, per l'ennesima volta, che oggi Vettel ha fatto una grandissima corsa. E te lo sta dicendo uno che crede che Vettel non sia manco il secondo pilota del circus


----------



## Snake (4 Novembre 2012)

Bravo Kurt, diglielo chi è il secondo , bravi tutti Alonso, Vettel, Kimi ma chi per l'ennesima volta quest'anno ha perso un gran premio già vinto è qualcun altro.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Bravo Kurt, diglielo chi è il secondo , bravi tutti Alonso, Vettel, Kimi ma chi per l'ennesima volta quest'anno ha perso un gran premio già vinto è qualcun altro.



E ti dirò di più, se avesse avuto una monoposto affidabile tanto quanto quella di cui ha disposto Fernando (l'unica cosa decente di questa Ferrari) per me avrebbe vinto il mondiale.


----------



## iceman. (4 Novembre 2012)

Si ma dire che vettel vince perche' ha uno monoposto ai livelli della ferrari di schiumaccherone e' come dire che capello ha vinto 4-5 scudetti col milan perche' aveva ereditato la squadra di fenomeni da sacchi... 

vettel e' forte forte, uno che a 23 o 24 anni (o quanti sono) ha gia' vinto due mondiali non puo' essere solo fortunato, a maggior ragionw dopo la gara di oggi, uno che da ultimo arriva terzo e' forte , sicuramente sara' avvantaggiato dalla macchina ma e' forte, e' forte , e' FORTE 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

In ogni caso il mio preferito restera' sempre acchinen


----------



## Solo (4 Novembre 2012)

Safety car(s). Ricordatevi queste belle parole.


----------



## drama 84 (4 Novembre 2012)

grande kimi...


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si ma dire che vettel vince perche' ha uno monoposto ai livelli della ferrari di schiumaccherone e' come dire che capello ha vinto 4-5 scudetti col milan perche' aveva ereditato la squadra di fenomeni da sacchi...
> 
> vettel e' forte forte, uno che a 23 o 24 anni (o quanti sono) ha gia' vinto due mondiali non puo' essere solo fortunato, a maggior ragionw dopo la gara di oggi, uno che da ultimo arriva terzo e' forte , sicuramente sara' avvantaggiato dalla macchina ma e' forte, e' forte , e' FORTE
> 
> ...



E credo che nessuno mette in dubbio le qualità di Vettel


----------



## Solo (4 Novembre 2012)

E' fantastico. Iceman 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> E credo che nessuno mette in dubbio le qualità di Vettel


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Novembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> E' fantastico. Iceman
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -



Bé non tutti


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si ma dire che vettel vince perche' ha uno monoposto ai livelli della ferrari di schiumaccherone e' come dire che capello ha vinto 4-5 scudetti col milan perche' aveva ereditato la squadra di fenomeni da sacchi...
> 
> vettel e' forte forte, uno che a 23 o 24 anni (o quanti sono) ha gia' vinto due mondiali non puo' essere solo fortunato, a maggior ragionw dopo la gara di oggi, uno che da ultimo arriva terzo e' forte , sicuramente sara' avvantaggiato dalla macchina ma e' forte, e' forte , e' FORTE



quoto è l'unico che può insidiare schumacher come mondiali vinti... al momento secondo me Alonso con la stessa macchina lo batterebbe, ma il futuro è suo... 3 mondiali vinti a 25 anni, un mostro di costanza, con un mostro di macchina...


----------



## Blu71 (4 Novembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> quoto è l'unico che può insidiare schumacher come mondiali vinti... al momento secondo me Alonso con la stessa macchina lo batterebbe, ma il futuro è suo... 3 mondiali vinti a 25 anni, un mostro di costanza, con un mostro di macchina...



Il terzo non lo ha ancora vinto.....


----------



## Ale (4 Novembre 2012)

Vettel è senza ombra di dubbio il nuovo Schumacher. Se guida un mostro di macchina evidentmente deve essere molto bravo nel collaborare con gli ingegneri per lo sviluppo, come lo era del resto schumacher in ferrari. Non pensate che RedBull investa meno di ferrari..


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il terzo non lo ha ancora vinto.....



dai su, è già in tasca


----------



## Blu71 (4 Novembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> dai su, è già in tasca



....la fortuna potrebbe anche abbandonarlo, oggi ne ha avuta tanta.


----------



## Solo (4 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> Vettel è senza ombra di dubbio il nuovo Schumacher. Se guida un mostro di macchina evidentmente deve essere molto bravo nel collaborare con gli ingegneri per lo sviluppo, come lo era del resto schumacher in ferrari. Non pensate che RedBull investa meno di ferrari..


Investe anche di più.

E il signore che fa la macchina è questo


----------



## Livestrong (4 Novembre 2012)

Non è che in Ferrari ci siano ingegneri scarsi eh, anzi. Tombazis è uno che ha lavorato per anni con Brawn, da anni alla Ferrari. Newey è ovviamente uno specialista, ma a Maranello da sempre hanno il top della gamma in tutti i settori. Quella che è sempre mancata un po' è la comunicazione tra i reparti, in questo periodo ci aggiungerei anche i fondi che, per ovvi motivi, non possono piu essere quelli di una volta. La red bull attualmente la si trova ovunque, un motivo ci sarà


----------



## Isao (4 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Bé ma d'altronde è solo Alonso l'inculato del circus



L'unico e il solo. Vedi SPA.



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se c'è un regolamento va rispettato, la sfortuna c'entra poco



Il concetto di regolamento è del tutto estraneo ai tifosi Red Bull. Vedo molte somiglianze con gli rubentini.



Livestrong ha scritto:


> L'errore è di vettel, mica di ricciardo



Come ammesso dallo stesso Vettel ma la scusa è "Vettel è stato un signore a prendersi la colpa"..



Solo ha scritto:


> Cos'ha fatto di speciale? 6 vetture sono quelle dei team pipponi, altri si sono suicidati con incidenti. Ha recuperato come aveva recuperato Grosjean, distruggendo l'ala. La verità è che gli sono arrivate giù dal cielo due safety car che neanche gliele avessero programmate sarebbero state così azzeccate. Normale amministrazione.



Detto da una persona imparziale dovrebbe far riflettere i bibitari..



Solo ha scritto:


> La prima volta ha superato le 6 pippe e quante altre macchine, 3-4? (Sfrutta anche gli autoscontri in partenza, non è una colpa eh, però non c'è niente di suo allo stesso modo). Peccato abbia rotto l'ala --> errore. Va ai box e riparte con i *distacchi azzerati* e le *gomme morbide nuove. *Sfrutta bene le condizioni e risale anche grazie ai suicidi di quelli davanti. Box. Boom *distacchi azzerati e **gomme nuove *ancora. *Gran sorpasso* su Button ().
> 
> Il tutto con la macchina migliore in pista (insieme alla McLaren di Hamilton probabilmente).
> 
> ...



Gli unici piloti, tra i primi dieci in classifica piloti, che ha superato oggi sono Grosjean e Button.


----------



## danyaj87 (4 Novembre 2012)

In ogni caso un ave a Raikkonen che ha fatto una stagione con una macchinina niente male, ma c'ha messo tanto del suo. Gli dai una McLaren o una RB ti fa sfraceli. Mi chiedo come in McLaren non lo abbiano preso...


----------



## MilanForever (4 Novembre 2012)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> In ogni caso un ave a Raikkonen che ha fatto una stagione con una macchinina niente male, ma c'ha messo tanto del suo. Gli dai una McLaren o una RB ti fa sfraceli. Mi chiedo come in McLaren non lo abbiano preso...



E come abbia fatto la ferrari a lasciarlo andare...

Questo torna in f1 dopo 2 anni di inattività e arriva terzo nel mondiale con una lotus, con una costanza notevole, facendo molti podi e vincendo anche una gara. Ma il caro Fernando non poteva sopportarne la concorrenza al suo arrivo in ferrari...


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> E come abbia fatto la ferrari a lasciarlo andare...
> 
> Questo torna in f1 dopo 2 anni di inattività e arriva terzo nel mondiale con una lotus, con una costanza notevole, facendo molti podi e vincendo anche una gara. Ma il caro Fernando non poteva sopportarne la concorrenza al suo arrivo in ferrari...



Bello come la predica arriva da un tifoso di un pilota a cui hanno dovuto far "fuori" il proprio compagno per fargli vincere il mondiale


----------



## Frikez (4 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> E come abbia fatto la ferrari a lasciarlo andare...


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Novembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


>



Un collega di un mio carissimo amico lavorava a Maranello nel reparto corse come saldatore e mi diceva appunto che il motivo per cui hanno lasciato andar via Kimi non fu per le sue qualità di guida, ma proprio per il suo noto vizio del bere.


----------



## danyaj87 (4 Novembre 2012)

Beh è l'unico pilota che puoi pagare in martini e olive! Un risparmio assoluto.


----------



## Ale (4 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> E come abbia fatto la ferrari a lasciarlo andare...
> 
> Questo torna in f1 dopo 2 anni di inattività e arriva terzo nel mondiale con una lotus, con una costanza notevole, facendo molti podi e vincendo anche una gara. Ma il caro Fernando non poteva sopportarne la concorrenza al suo arrivo in ferrari...


Eh ma Raikkonen a differenza di altri, in Ferrari ha vinto.. Lo vedrei bene alla RB al posto di webber, che oggi ha scambiato il gran premio con le macchine a scontro dei luna park..


----------



## Isao (4 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Bello come la predica arriva da un tifoso di un pilota a cui hanno dovuto far "fuori" il proprio compagno per fargli vincere il mondiale



Viva la coerenza. Hanno fatto, e continuano a fare, un inferno per il "Alonso is faster than you" però non credo abbiano battuto ciglio quando oggi hanno detto a Webber di "non ostacolarsi a vicenda" e dopo due secondi "box box box box!!"


----------



## Solo (4 Novembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Gli unici piloti, tra i primi dieci in classifica piloti, che ha superato oggi sono Grosjean e Button.


Che tra l'altro sono stati gli unici a tentare di opporre resistenza...



Isao ha scritto:


> Viva la coerenza. Hanno fatto, e continuano a fare, un inferno per il "Alonso is faster than you" però non credo abbiano battuto ciglio quando oggi hanno detto a Webber di "non ostacolarsi a vicenda" e dopo due secondi "box box box box!!"


E la Torro Rosso che si è praticamente buttata fuori pista?  

Ma poi la Red Bull dovrebbe tacere. Corrono con una macchina illegale da tre anni a questa parte, pagliacci.

Su Raikkonen posso solo dire  In Ferrari non lo prendono, Alonso non vuole gente competitiva nel box, in McLaren Whitmarsh preferisce andare avanti con Button (sono convinto che quest'anno MW fosse convinto di vincere con JB...)


----------



## MilanForever (4 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Bello come la predica arriva da un tifoso di un pilota a cui hanno dovuto far "fuori" il proprio compagno per fargli vincere il mondiale



?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Un collega di un mio carissimo amico lavorava a Maranello nel reparto corse come saldatore e mi diceva appunto che il motivo per cui hanno lasciato andar via Kimi non fu per le sue qualità di guida, ma proprio per il suo noto vizio del bere.



Siamo alle chiacchere da bar. Raikkonen ha vinto l'ultimo mondiale che il cavallino è riuscito a portare a casa, e nonostante questo i padrini di Massa in Ferrari hanno fatto si che fosse lui a fare le valigie, non Massa. Che Kimi sia assolutamente competitivo lo ha ampiamente dimostrato quest'anno, nonostante l'assenza.


----------



## MilanForever (4 Novembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Viva la coerenza. Hanno fatto, e continuano a fare, un inferno per il "Alonso is faster than you" però non credo abbiano battuto ciglio quando oggi hanno detto a Webber di "non ostacolarsi a vicenda" e dopo due secondi "box box box box!!"



Io non sono certo scandalizzato dai giochi di squadra, sarebbe ipocrita se non ci fossero ed oltretutto non violano il regolamento. Tuttavia li giustifico solo in caso in cui uno dei due piloti sia nettamente davanti nella classifica mondiale.


----------



## Snake (4 Novembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Viva la coerenza. Hanno fatto, e continuano a fare, un inferno per il "Alonso is faster than you" però non credo abbiano battuto ciglio quando oggi hanno detto a Webber di "non ostacolarsi a vicenda" e dopo due secondi "box box box box!!"



Mi sa che ti sfugge un particolare, all'epoca gli ordini di scuderia erano vietati, ora non lo sono più.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> ?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Per quel che riguarda il primo quote evidentemente non ricordi che nel 2010 per lunga parte del campionato Webber dava la paga (oddio la paga forse no, ma andava sicuramente meglio) a Seb ed in tutto ciò Webber fu trattato a pesci in faccia dalla RB, perchè era il cocco della scuderia a dover vincere.


Per quanto riguarda il secondo quote, ti dico solo che Kimi, pilota che a me piace tantissimo, dopo la vittoria a Barcellona non ne azzecò più una. Un pò per colpa sua e un pò per altre cause (emblematico come fu centrato da Hamilton in Canada, per fare un esempio). In più il fatto di essersi ritirato dalla F1 per quel periodo di WRC mi fa pensare che evidentemente non era solo una scelta della Ferrari non confermarlo (per motivi più di testa che tecnici imho), ma probabilmente anche lui si era rotto dell'ambiente del circus (al netto di quella che è la politica della Ferrari da 15 anni a questa parte, ossia che non si vogliono 2 galli nel pollaio).


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Mi sa che ti sfugge un particolare, all'epoca gli ordini di scuderia erano vietati, ora non lo sono più.


Non vorrei dire una cavolata, ma il "Alonso is faster than you" è roba fresca di quest'anno, e qui tutti a criticare la Ferrari e Nando accusando quest'ultimo di far risultato quando in difficoltà solo grazie agli ordini di scuderia. Però poi la gente non commenta quando tali ordini li fa la RB (che poi ordini o no mi sembra che fosse chiaro che Vettel avrebbe passato Webber agevolmente, perchè era molto più in palla dell'australiano).


----------



## Snake (4 Novembre 2012)

No Kurt ti sbagli , l'episodio dell'_Alonso is faster than you_ risale al mondiale 2010, se la memoria non mi inganna gran premio di Hockenaim, dall'anno scorso gli ordini di scuderia sono permessi, la FIA ha cambiato la regola proprio dopo quell'episodio.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> No Kurt ti sbagli , l'episodio dell'_Alonso is faster than you_ risale al mondiale 2010, se la memoria non mi inganna gran premio di Hockenaim, dall'anno scorso gli ordini di scuderia sono permessi, la FIA ha cambiato la regola proprio dopo quell'episodio.


Sicuro? In effetti ricordo un episodio analogo ad Hockenheim, ma pensavo che fosse di quest'anno. Se fosse come dici tu zanzata fatta dalla Rossa (non siamo nuovi a ste cose, lo so  ).


----------



## MilanForever (4 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Per quel che riguarda il primo quote evidentemente non ricordi che nel 2010 per lunga parte del campionato Webber dava la paga (oddio la paga forse no, ma andava sicuramente meglio) a Seb ed in tutto ciò Webber fu trattato a pesci in faccia dalla RB, perchè era il cocco della scuderia a dover vincere.



Io ho scritto che lo spagnolo ha dei problemi quando si ritrova in casa una seconda guida pesante, vedi esperienza in Mclaren e che forse è anche per questo che è stato mandato via Raikkonen piuttosto che Massa (che in ferrari ha dei notevoli padrini tra cui il manager, figlio di Jean Todt, padrini che lo hanno spudoratamente e immotivatamente favorito nel 2008 e nel 2009 rispetto al finlandese campione del mondo). 

Cosa c'entra dire che Vettel è stato favorito dalla Redbull nel suo primo anno? Poi scusa un attimo ma da parte della Redbull chi avresti "favorito" tra uno dei più giovani promettenti piloti della formula 1 che l'anno prima era riuscito a stupire con una toro rosso vincendo anche una gara e un 34enne dalla molto mediocre carriera?


----------



## Snake (5 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Frikez (5 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Sicuro? In effetti ricordo un episodio analogo ad Hockenheim, ma pensavo che fosse di quest'anno. Se fosse come dici tu zanzata fatta dalla Rossa (non siamo nuovi a ste cose, lo so  ).



Nono, hai ragione tu..un episodio simile è accaduto a Monza quando Massa era secondo e Alonso dopo una grande rimonta era terzo.


----------



## Livestrong (5 Novembre 2012)

Ha vinto un mondiale ma diciamo anche come... Un ultimo gp che più fortunato non poteva essere, con una stagione dominata da Hamilton ed alonso


----------



## Ale (5 Novembre 2012)

se all'ultima giornata si ha ancora la possibilità di poter vincere un mondiale , evdentemente non si e' fatto cosi schifo durante la stagione. Che poi lo abbia vinto da sfavorito, da ancora piu importanza al suo titolo, visto che non aveva una Ferrari Super...Diciamo pure che Raikkonen è stato nella stessa situazione di alonso quest'anno. Kimi ha vinto, nando....vincerà sicuramente


----------



## danyaj87 (5 Novembre 2012)

Tutti a criticare massa, ma non dimentichiamo come lo stesso abbia perso un mondiale, Ungheria 2008 Sfiga pazzesca, replicata nel 2009 con la molla di Rubens. Lo scotto che paga è pesante, ed ha ridimensionato il suo ruolo, ma da qui a dire che è la pippa peggiore che possa capitare c'è ne vuole. Una buona seconda guida, che se ben supportato potrebbe dare molto di più.
Intanto il prossimo mondiale sarà sulla "vera" riga di questo, aspettiamo il mondiale del 2014 dove cambieranno tutte cose, sperando che non sia la morte della F1 così come la conosciamo oggi.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Io ho scritto che lo spagnolo ha dei problemi quando si ritrova in casa una seconda guida pesante, vedi esperienza in Mclaren e che forse è anche per questo che è stato mandato via Raikkonen piuttosto che Massa (che in ferrari ha dei notevoli padrini tra cui il manager, figlio di Jean Todt, padrini che lo hanno spudoratamente e immotivatamente favorito nel 2008 e nel 2009 rispetto al finlandese campione del mondo).
> 
> Cosa c'entra dire che Vettel è stato favorito dalla Redbull nel suo primo anno? Poi scusa un attimo ma da parte della Redbull chi avresti "favorito" tra uno dei più giovani promettenti piloti della formula 1 che l'anno prima era riuscito a stupire con una toro rosso vincendo anche una gara e un 34enne dalla molto mediocre carriera?



Che Vettel sia stato favorito dalla RB nel primo anno (o forse sbaglio ed era il secondo dove vinse il mondiale, giusto?) penso che sia una cosa conclamata. Webber nella prima parte di stagione stava dando la paga al tedesco e sono convinto che se supportato a dovere dalla scuderia avrebbe vinto il mondiale e la RB lo avrebbe chiuso in anticipo. Webber avrà mille difetti, è sicuramente una seconda guida, ma non è l'ultimo degli s.tronzi.

Ti dico questo perché se c'è una cosa che a me fa parecchio incavolare è che secondo la gente queste cose le fa *solo* la Ferrari, quando invece è pratica comune.

Per quel che riguarda Raikkonen, è stato mandato via perché sicuramente Massa avrà anche padri e padrini come dici tu, ma anche perché la politica della Ferrari da 15 anni a questa parte è sempre quella di avere una prima guida (Alonso) ed una seconda guida (Massa) e lui non c'era più con la testa.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Io ho scritto che lo spagnolo ha dei problemi quando si ritrova in casa una seconda guida pesante, vedi esperienza in Mclaren e che forse è anche per questo che è stato mandato via Raikkonen piuttosto che Massa (che in ferrari ha dei notevoli padrini tra cui il manager, figlio di Jean Todt, padrini che lo hanno spudoratamente e immotivatamente favorito nel 2008 e nel 2009 rispetto al finlandese campione del mondo).
> 
> Cosa c'entra dire che Vettel è stato favorito dalla Redbull nel suo primo anno? Poi scusa un attimo ma da parte della Redbull chi avresti "favorito" tra uno dei più giovani promettenti piloti della formula 1 che l'anno prima era riuscito a stupire con una toro rosso vincendo anche una gara e un 34enne dalla molto mediocre carriera?



Il fatto che Raikkonen non abbia proseguito con la Ferrari non è dipeso dall'arrivo di Alonso, ma dallo stesso Raikkonen che dopo il mondiale vinto nel 2007 non è più stato lo stesso, demotivato, prendendole da Massa nel 2008 e anche a inizio 2009 fino all'incidente dell'Ungheria di Felipe. Io stesso mi sarei tenuto Massa se avessi dovuto scegliere. Infatti Kimi lasciata la Ferrari, non ha cercato altre scuderie, ma si è preso direttamente una pausa dalla F1. Evidentemente lui stesso sapeva che in quel momento non aveva stimoli. L'errore della Ferrari è stato riconfermare Massa oggi, non ieri. 

Raikkonen comunque mi ha stupito, finalmente è tornato se stesso, ai livelli più alti, quello che lottava contro Fernando nel 2005 e con Micheal nel 2003.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che Raikkonen non abbia proseguito con la Ferrari non è dipeso dall'arrivo di Alonso, ma dallo stesso Raikkonen che dopo il mondiale vinto nel 2007 non è più stato lo stesso, demotivato, prendendole da Massa nel 2008 e anche a inizio 2009 fino all'incidente dell'Ungheria di Felipe. Io stesso mi sarei tenuto Massa se avessi dovuto scegliere. Infatti Kimi lasciata la Ferrari, non ha cercato altre scuderie, ma si è preso direttamente una pausa dalla F1. Evidentemente lui stesso sapeva che in quel momento non aveva stimoli. L'errore della Ferrari è stato riconfermare Massa oggi, non ieri.
> 
> Raikkonen comunque mi ha stupito, finalmente è tornato se stesso, ai livelli più alti, quello che lottava contro Fernando nel 2005 e con Micheal nel 2003.



.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ha vinto un mondiale ma diciamo anche come... Un ultimo gp che più fortunato non poteva essere, con una stagione dominata da Hamilton ed alonso



stiamo parlando di Raikkonen? beh diciamo che quel mondiale fu un po' particolare perché la macchina della Mclaren fu progettata dalla Ferrari  inoltre Hamilton non ebbe mai problemi tecnici escluso quello all'ultima gara, mentre Alonso negli ultimi GP correva addirittura contro la sua stessa squadra, con un po' di supporto in più non avrebbe avuto problemi a vincere il titolo. Tolto questo, Raikkonen vinse con pieno merito perché in un mondiale molto equilibrato porto a casa 6 gare contro le 4 di Hamilton e Alonso... 

Alonso oggi potrebbe ripetere l'impresa di Kimi? Quasi impossibile, a parte la macchina distante anni luce dalla Red Bull (considerando che ci sono Mclaren e Lotus in mezzo... e in qualifica pure la Williams), ricordiamo che in quel 2007 ci furono due gare bagnate che diedero un po' di pepe alla corsa al titolo (Alonso andò a muro al Fuji e Hamilton si insabbiò in Cina). Ci vorrebbe un po' di pioggia per dare più fastidio a Vettel.


----------



## MilanForever (5 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ti dico questo perché se c'è una cosa che a me fa parecchio incavolare è che secondo la gente queste cose le fa *solo* la Ferrari, quando invece è pratica comune.




Diciamo che la Ferrari lo fa (e faceva) in modo meno discreto, da qui la maggiore attenzione probabilmente.

Comunque capisco  Io non sono fra quelli che dici tu. Sono già due anni che gli ordini di scuderia sono approvati dal regolamento e secondo me quella di consentirli è stata una decisione saggia, che elimina molta ipocrisia. Ci sono due piloti che corrono per una stessa scuderia e sarebbe stupido che non si favorisse quello che può lottare più concretamente per il titolo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che Raikkonen non abbia proseguito con la Ferrari non è dipeso dall'arrivo di Alonso, ma dallo stesso Raikkonen che dopo il mondiale vinto nel 2007 non è più stato lo stesso, demotivato, prendendole da Massa nel 2008 e anche a inizio 2009 fino all'incidente dell'Ungheria di Felipe. Io stesso mi sarei tenuto Massa se avessi dovuto scegliere. Infatti Kimi lasciata la Ferrari, non ha cercato altre scuderie, ma si è preso direttamente una pausa dalla F1. Evidentemente lui stesso sapeva che in quel momento non aveva stimoli. L'errore della Ferrari è stato riconfermare Massa oggi, non ieri.
> 
> Raikkonen comunque mi ha stupito, finalmente è tornato se stesso, ai livelli più alti, quello che lottava contro Fernando nel 2005 e con Micheal nel 2003.



Guarda, io sinceramente nel 2008 e nel 2009 ho visto un pilota nettamente favorito all'interno della scuderia ferrari, e non era il campione del mondo kimi, come logica avrebbe voluto. Anzi, a voler essere corretti, all'inizio del 2008 i due furono fatti partire alla pari, ma poi (visti anche i risultati non esaltanti di kimi, per carità) fu fatta una scelta molto chiara. Non dico che non ci fosse anche quello che dici tu, magari un senso di appagamento per la vittoria del titolo, però quando non hai la fiducia della squadra non guidi serenamente.


----------



## MilanForever (5 Novembre 2012)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Tutti a criticare massa, ma non dimentichiamo come lo stesso abbia perso un mondiale, Ungheria 2008 Sfiga pazzesca, replicata nel 2009 con la molla di Rubens. Lo scotto che paga è pesante, ed ha ridimensionato il suo ruolo, ma da qui a dire che è la pippa peggiore che possa capitare c'è ne vuole. Una buona seconda guida, che se ben supportato potrebbe dare molto di più.
> Intanto il prossimo mondiale sarà sulla "vera" riga di questo, aspettiamo il mondiale del 2014 dove cambieranno tutte cose, sperando che non sia la morte della F1 così come la conosciamo oggi.



Eh, però purtroppo sono passati 4 anni. E' vero che è stato vicinissimo al titolo mondiale ma poi, dopo l'incidente del 2009 non ha combinato più nulla e nonostante questo ha avuto altri 3 anni, anzi 4 con il prossimo. La Ferrari non può permettersi di correre con un solo pilota, per quanto bravo come Alonso.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Diciamo che la Ferrari lo fa (e faceva) in modo meno discreto, da qui la maggiore attenzione probabilmente.
> 
> Comunque capisco  Io non sono fra quelli che dici tu. Sono già due anni che gli ordini di scuderia sono approvati dal regolamento e secondo me quella di consentirli è stata una decisione saggia, che elimina molta ipocrisia. Ci sono due piloti che corrono per una stessa scuderia e sarebbe stupido che non si favorisse quello che può lottare più concretamente per il titolo.



Ma sicuramente tra i due non c'è dubbio su chi sia il più forte, lo è Vettel  Credo però che in quel caso la RB corse un rischio molto grosso, perché io sono convinto (oh poi magari sbaglio io) che se avessero puntato a metà stagione tutto un Webber in grandissima forma, avrebbero chiuso mondiale piloti e costruttori in anticipo.

Poi magari invece Webber nel finale avrebbe calato il suo rendimento ed alla fine il mondiale si sarebbe deciso all'ultima gara come poi successo.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Guarda, io sinceramente nel 2008 e nel 2009 ho visto un pilota nettamente favorito all'interno della scuderia ferrari, e non era il campione del mondo kimi, come logica avrebbe voluto. Anzi, a voler essere corretti, all'inizio del 2008 i due furono fatti partire alla pari, ma poi (visti anche i risultati non esaltanti di kimi, per carità) fu fatta una scelta molto chiara. Non dico che non ci fosse anche quello che dici tu, magari un senso di appagamento per la vittoria del titolo, però quando non hai la fiducia della squadra non guidi serenamente.



La fiducia della squadra c'era eccome... semplicemente Massa (mi riferisco a quel Massa, non a quello di oggi) e Raikkonen erano molto vicini come prestazioni e furono lasciati liberi di lottare, fu così nel 2007 e nel 2008. Tanto che nel 2007, prima del Gran Premio di Monza, Massa aveva in classifica 1 punto di vantaggio su Raikkonen (3 vittorie a testa), a 5 gare dalla fine. A Monza, in seguito a un duello ravvicinato con Hamilton al via (dove Massa era scattato meglio, ma Hamilton andò quasi a tagliare la prima chicane per stargli davanti, una manovra molto al limite che ricordo ancora adesso), Felipe riportò la rottura di una sospensione e dovette ritirarsi mentre era terzo davanti a Raikkonen. Da quel momento, complice la classifica nettamente favorevole alle Mclaren che non ammetteva più errori, la Ferrari puntò tutto su Kimi e fece bene, ma Massa non si demoralizzò, tanto che nel finale di stagione fu protagonista di un grandissimo duello con Kubica sotto la pioggia al Fuji e ovviamente di una gran gara in Brasile che poi lasciò vincere a Kimi.

Diversa fu la situazione nel 2008 dove dopo un inizio sempre alla pari (Kimi vinse in Malesia e in Spagna, Massa in Bahrain e Turchia), iniziai a notare qualcosa che non andava in Raikkonen. Quando Felipe fece la pole a Montecarlo, un circuito che non aveva mai digerito, iniziai a capire che quello poteva essere l'anno di Massa, cosa che fu confermata a Valencia dove su un altro cittadino Felipe fece pole e vittoria senza soffrire e con un altra pole a Singapore (tralasciamo poi cosa successe in gara). Kimi invece si perdeva nelle retrovie e mancò una vera reazione da campione del mondo. Nella seconda parte di stagione non fu MAI in grado di togliere punti ad Hamilton e questo danneggiò anche Massa nella corsa al titolo, perchè con il punteggio che c'era allora (10-8-6 invece che 25-18-15), avere un compagno che si inserisse tra te e il tuo rivale era ancora più fondamentale di quanto lo è oggi. Infatti con il punteggio odierno Massa avrebbe vinto quel mondiale senza bisogno dell'aiuto di Raikkonen.


----------



## Isao (5 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Mi sa che ti sfugge un particolare, all'epoca gli ordini di scuderia erano vietati, ora non lo sono più.



Ti sfugge il senso della mia frase. Ricordo benissimo che non erano ammessi ma ora che lo sono si continua puntualmente ad enfatizzare ogni ordine come se fosse qualcosa di cui doversi vergognare. Poi la Red Bull fa sceneggiate assurde e dichiara "noi lasciamo liberi i nostri piloti di lottare" ma nonostante questo nessuno si scandalizza.



MilanForever ha scritto:


> Io non sono certo scandalizzato dai giochi di squadra, sarebbe ipocrita se non ci fossero ed oltretutto non violano il regolamento. Tuttavia li giustifico *solo* in caso in cui uno dei due piloti sia nettamente davanti nella classifica mondiale.





MilanForever ha scritto:


> [..]
> 
> Cosa c'entra dire che Vettel è stato favorito dalla Redbull nel suo primo anno? *Poi scusa un attimo ma da parte della Redbull chi avresti "favorito" tra uno dei più giovani promettenti piloti della formula 1 che l'anno prima era riuscito a stupire con una toro rosso vincendo anche una gara e un 34enne dalla molto mediocre carriera?*



Coerenza portami via.....



danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Tutti a criticare massa, ma non dimentichiamo come lo stesso abbia perso un mondiale, Ungheria 2008 Sfiga pazzesca, replicata nel 2009 con la molla di Rubens. Lo scotto che paga è pesante, ed ha ridimensionato il suo ruolo, ma da qui a dire che è la pippa peggiore che possa capitare c'è ne vuole. Una buona seconda guida, che se ben supportato potrebbe dare molto di più.
> Intanto il prossimo mondiale sarà sulla "vera" riga di questo, aspettiamo il mondiale del 2014 dove cambieranno tutte cose, sperando che non sia la morte della F1 così come la conosciamo oggi.



Massa non si può criticare? Nessuna persona che segua la formula 1 ed abbia un pò di obiettività può affermare che non si deve criticare Massa. E' un pò come dire che Seedorf non si poteva criticare per il suo camminare in campo perché in fondo ci aveva fatto vincere le champions...


----------



## MilanForever (5 Novembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La fiducia della squadra c'era eccome... semplicemente Massa (mi riferisco a quel Massa, non a quello di oggi) e Raikkonen erano molto vicini come prestazioni e furono lasciati liberi di lottare, fu così nel 2007 e nel 2008. Tanto che nel 2007, prima del Gran Premio di Monza, Massa aveva in classifica 1 punto di vantaggio su Raikkonen (3 vittorie a testa), a 5 gare dalla fine. A Monza, in seguito a un duello ravvicinato con Hamilton al via (dove Massa era scattato meglio, ma Hamilton andò quasi a tagliare la prima chicane per stargli davanti, una manovra molto al limite che ricordo ancora adesso), Felipe riportò la rottura di una sospensione e dovette ritirarsi mentre era terzo davanti a Raikkonen. Da quel momento, complice la classifica nettamente favorevole alle Mclaren che non ammetteva più errori, la Ferrari puntò tutto su Kimi e fece bene, ma Massa non si demoralizzò, tanto che nel finale di stagione fu protagonista di un grandissimo duello con Kubica sotto la pioggia al Fuji e ovviamente di una gran gara in Brasile che poi lasciò vincere a Kimi.
> 
> Diversa fu la situazione nel 2008 dove dopo un inizio sempre alla pari (Kimi vinse in Malesia e in Spagna, Massa in Bahrain e Turchia), iniziai a notare qualcosa che non andava in Raikkonen. Quando Felipe fece la pole a Montecarlo, un circuito che non aveva mai digerito, iniziai a capire che quello poteva essere l'anno di Massa, cosa che fu confermata a Valencia dove su un altro cittadino Felipe fece pole e vittoria senza soffrire e con un altra pole a Singapore (tralasciamo poi cosa successe in gara). Kimi invece si perdeva nelle retrovie e mancò una vera reazione da campione del mondo. Nella seconda parte di stagione non fu MAI in grado di togliere punti ad Hamilton e questo danneggiò anche Massa nella corsa al titolo, perchè con il punteggio che c'era allora (10-8-6 invece che 25-18-15), avere un compagno che si inserisse tra te e il tuo rivale era ancora più fondamentale di quanto lo è oggi. Infatti con il punteggio odierno Massa avrebbe vinto quel mondiale senza bisogno dell'aiuto di Raikkonen.



Chepeau alla tua memoria  

Comunque io non avevo citato appositamente il 2007, mi riferivo appunto a quanto accaduto dal 2008. 
Già il fatto di farli partire alla pari poteva essere una scelta discutibile, ma forse la più giusta nei confronti di un pilota che era alla Ferrari da più tempo e che si era dimostrato all'altezza. Quello che mi chiedo è il perchè ci sia stato questo calo di Kimi. Per quello ho fatto l'ipotesi del favoritismo di Massa da parte di persone influenti all'interno della scuderia (a cui io personalmente credo, ma non avrò mai ovviamente le prove, solo indizi).

Qualche pagina fa si parlava proprio qui del tifo esasperato che fanno Mazzoni & Co nei confronti di Alonso, con annesso gufaggio spudorato agli avversari e mi è stato risposto che è normale perchè la Ferrari è italiana e la Rai è italiana. 
Ecco, questo ad esempio per Kimi non è mai successo, o meglio, lo si è aspramente criticato per ogni errore, cosa che non è successa per Massa ad esempio, e che non succede neanche adesso che fa abbastanza schifo da almeno 3 anni. Coincidenze?


----------



## MilanForever (5 Novembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Coerenza portami via.....



Ti chiederei di esimerti dal giudicare la coerenza altrui, specie se non hai capito l'evidente differenza tra i due discorsi.

Nella prima citazione che hai fatto parlavo di ORDINI DI SCUDERIA ovvero "Fai passare Alonso perchè è più veloce di te" e questo non mi piace perchè in una corsa può capitare che la seconda guida sia più veloce della prima e meriti di finirle davanti. Detto questo posso accettare che, specie nel finale di stagione, qualche sorpasso "ordinato dai box" si verifichi perchè ci sono in ballo fondamentalmente tanti soldi ed è comprensibile che si favorisca il pilota più avanti nel mondiale.

Nella seconda citazione parlo in generale. Nel senso di, non so, magari dare il pezzo più aggiornato alla prima guida, oppure dargli a disposizione i dati della seconda ecc. Non parlavo di aiuti in gara.

Era anche piuttosto chiaro.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2012)

Ragazzi mi raccomando il rispetto reciproco


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Chepeau alla tua memoria
> 
> Comunque io non avevo citato appositamente il 2007, mi riferivo appunto a quanto accaduto dal 2008.
> Già il fatto di farli partire alla pari poteva essere una scelta discutibile, ma forse la più giusta nei confronti di un pilota che era alla Ferrari da più tempo e che si era dimostrato all'altezza. Quello che mi chiedo è il perchè ci sia stato questo calo di Kimi. Per quello ho fatto l'ipotesi del favoritismo di Massa da parte di persone influenti all'interno della scuderia (a cui io personalmente credo, ma non avrò mai ovviamente le prove, solo indizi).
> ...



io mi ricordo molte critiche anche a Massa (anche quest'anno), così come a Raikkonen, riguardo invece all'esaltazione di Alonso da parte dei cronisti forse può essere giustificata dal fatto che sono 5 anni che non vinciamo un titolo piloti, mentre ai tempi della coppia Raikkonen-Massa per la Ferrari vincere era diventata quasi una routine

il 2007 te l'ho citato io apposta per farti capire che così come Massa ha fatto bene a spingere fino alla fine anche quando la Ferrari ha deciso di puntare su Kimi, allo stesso modo avrebbe dovuto fare il finnico nel 2008 quando era chiaro che ormai era Massa il "primo pilota". Ma quando dico primo pilota io parlo del pilota meglio messo in classifica, non del fatto che ci sia stata una sorta di raccomandazione come tu sostieni. La Ferrari ha sempre fatto scelte sulla base della classifiche, lo ha fatto nel 99 quando c'era Irvine a lottare per il titolo e non Schumacher (che in Malesia cedette il passo all'irlandese facendolo vincere), lo ha fatto nel 2002 con Schumacher che passò Barrichello sul traguardo di Zeltweg, lo ha fatto nel 2006 con Massa che lasciò strada a Schumacher a Indianapolis, nel 2007 in Brasile con Massa e Raikkonen, nel 2008 in Cina quando Raikkonen cedette la seconda posizione a Felipe, nel 2010 ad Hockenheim... 

L'unica cosa insensata che mi puzza di raccomandazione è il rinnovo di Massa degli ultimi due anni... ma la raccomandazione è venuta anche dallo stesso Alonso, se a lui piace correre da solo e la Ferrari se ne frega del costruttori, amen...


----------



## Isao (5 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Ti chiederei di esimerti dal giudicare la coerenza altrui, specie se non hai capito l'evidente differenza tra i due discorsi.
> 
> Nella prima citazione che hai fatto parlavo di ORDINI DI SCUDERIA ovvero "Fai passare Alonso perchè è più veloce di te" e questo non mi piace perchè in una corsa può capitare che la seconda guida sia più veloce della prima e meriti di finirle davanti. Detto questo posso accettare che, specie nel finale di stagione, qualche sorpasso "ordinato dai box" si verifichi perchè ci sono in ballo fondamentalmente tanti soldi *ed è comprensibile che si favorisca il pilota più avanti nel mondiale.*
> 
> ...



Quindi, secondo la tua logica, dovevano favorire Webber, il pilota più avanti nel mondiale, in gara mentre davano, per esempio, gli aggiornamenti a Vettel?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Piccolo inciso: nel primo parlavi di giochi di squadra però voglio abbonartelo come chiaro riferimento agli ordini di scuderia.


----------



## MilanForever (5 Novembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Quindi, secondo la tua logica, dovevano favorire Webber, il pilota più avanti nel mondiale, in gara mentre davano, per esempio, gli aggiornamenti a Vettel?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Piccolo inciso: nel primo parlavi di giochi di squadra però voglio abbonartelo come chiaro riferimento agli ordini di scuderia.



No, allora, anche qui si parlava di cose diverse. 

Quando ho parlato di Vettel e Webber parlavo della prima stagione che hanno fatto insieme in RB, che era quella di cui parlava [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION], quella in cui Vettel si presentava come giovane premessa e Webber come pilota mediocre più "stagionato". In quel caso secondo me era normale che Vettel fosse considerato come prima guida (e quindi dargli aggiornamenti, la macchina migliore, i dati di Webber ecc.). Poi nel corso della stagione le cose si sono messe a favore dell'australiano e allora non ho problemi a dire che lo avrebbero dovuto mettere nelle migliori condizioni possibili per vincere il mondiale. Però ricordiamoci anche che quell'anno Webber ebbe un infortunio che gli fece correre le ultime e decisive gare con una spalla fratturata, è quindi altrettanto chiaro che a quel punto la scuderia dovesse puntare su Vettel, che difatti è diventato campione del mondo.

Comunque io volevo estendere il ragionamento parlando in generale, non di una stagione specifica.

Ah, per me giochi di squadra è inteso come decisioni prese dalla squadra, che a volte sono diverse da quanto dice la pista, in questo caso il concetto era legato agli ordini di scuderia.


Non è che deve diventare un processo alle intenzioni però eh...


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> No, allora, anche qui si parlava di cose diverse.
> 
> Quando ho parlato di Vettel e Webber parlavo della prima stagione che hanno fatto insieme in RB, che era quella di cui parlava [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION], quella in cui Vettel si presentava come giovane premessa e Webber come pilota mediocre più "stagionato". In quel caso secondo me era normale che Vettel fosse considerato come prima guida (e quindi dargli aggiornamenti, la macchina migliore, i dati di Webber ecc.). Poi nel corso della stagione le cose si sono messe a favore dell'australiano e allora non ho problemi a dire che lo avrebbero dovuto mettere nelle migliori condizioni possibili per vincere il mondiale. Però ricordiamoci anche che quell'anno Webber ebbe un infortunio che gli fece correre le ultime e decisive gare con una spalla fratturata, è quindi altrettanto chiaro che a quel punto la scuderia dovesse puntare su Vettel, che difatti è diventato campione del mondo.
> 
> ...



No aspè mi sa che c'è stato un misunderstanding clamoroso. Io ho sbagliato a definirla prima stagione, ma in realtà (e poi dopo ho rettificato) mi riferivo alla stagione 2010 coincisa col primo mondiale di Vettel.

Edit: oggi sono fuori ragazzi  non avevo capito bene il tuo post


----------



## Isao (5 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> No aspè mi sa che c'è stato un misunderstanding clamoroso. Io ho sbagliato a definirla prima stagione, ma in realtà (e poi dopo ho rettificato) mi riferivo alla stagione 2010 coincisa col primo mondiale di Vettel.



Per me era chiaro il riferimento alla stagione 2010.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Per me era chiaro il riferimento alla stagione 2010.



Sisi ho letto male il post di MilanForever


----------



## MilanForever (5 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> No aspè mi sa che c'è stato un misunderstanding clamoroso. Io ho sbagliato a definirla prima stagione, ma in realtà (e poi dopo ho rettificato) mi riferivo alla stagione 2010 coincisa col primo mondiale di Vettel.
> 
> Edit: oggi sono fuori ragazzi  non avevo capito bene il tuo post


----------



## Isao (5 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> No, allora, anche qui si parlava di cose diverse.
> 
> Quando ho parlato di Vettel e Webber parlavo della prima stagione che hanno fatto insieme in RB, che era quella di cui parlava [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION], quella in cui Vettel si presentava come giovane premessa e Webber come pilota mediocre più "stagionato". In quel caso secondo me era normale che Vettel fosse considerato come prima guida (e quindi dargli aggiornamenti, la macchina migliore, i dati di Webber ecc.). Poi nel corso della stagione le cose si sono messe a favore dell'australiano e allora non ho problemi a dire che lo avrebbero dovuto mettere nelle migliori condizioni possibili per vincere il mondiale. Però ricordiamoci anche che quell'anno Webber ebbe un infortunio che gli fece correre le ultime e decisive gare con una spalla fratturata, è quindi altrettanto chiaro che a quel punto la scuderia dovesse puntare su Vettel, che difatti è diventato campione del mondo.
> 
> ...


L'infortunio arrivò dopo la palese scelta di puntare su un Vettel indietro in classifica.


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Novembre 2012)

Musetto flessibile della RB?

Invece, QUESTO articolo è forse di parte, ma rende più o meno l'idea di quello che è stato il GP di Abu Dhabi.


----------



## danyaj87 (8 Novembre 2012)

Non metto le mani avanti, tutta via devo dire che quello che cambiano non è il muso danneggiato dopo il tamponamento, non vorrei che si sia rotto l'aggancio dell'ala, telecamere. La stranezza è nel fatto che tuttavia il carbonio non si piega, ma si dovrebbe spezzare e basta.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2012)

Vergne


----------



## Solo (9 Novembre 2012)

Tutto legale, ovviamente.

Per la FIA, il muso “flessibile” della Red Bull è regolare | BlogF1.it - news sulla Formula 1


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Novembre 2012)

Conferenza stampa alla vigilia di Austin... trova l'intruso







 

****o c'entra de la rosa con i 4 campioni del mondo e una giovane promessa?!


----------



## Bawert (16 Novembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Conferenza stampa alla vigilia di Austin... trova l'intruso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forse é il più vecchio


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Novembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Conferenza stampa alla vigilia di Austin... trova l'intruso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



l'unica interpretazione possibile è:

in alto: futuro, presente e passato della Mclaren
in basso: presente, futuro e passato della Ferrari


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2012)

AUSTIN - E' Sebastian Vettel il più veloce nelle prime prove libere del Gp degli Stati Uniti. Sul circuito di Austin, il pilota tedesco della Red Bull ha girato in 1'38''125, precedendo la McLaren-Mercedes dell'inglese Lewis Hamilton, che ha fermato il cronometro sul tempo di 1'39''543.

ALONSO TERZO -Terza la Ferrari dello spagnolo Fernando Alonso (1'40''337), seguita dalla McLaren-Mercedes dell'inglese Jenson Button (1'40''528) e dalla Red Bull dell'australiano Mark Webber (1'40''650). Sesta posizione per l'altra Ferrari del brasiliano Felipe Massa (1'40''966).

Cds


----------



## Solo (16 Novembre 2012)

Dal prossimo anno nelle libere e nelle qualifiche il DRS potrà essere utilizzato liberamente solo nelle zone consentite (quelle della gara).


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Dite che Vettel farà la pole?


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

che scandalo la ferrari mamma mia  meno male dovevano portare novità 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Mondiale finito


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Il mondiale lo vincerà Vettel meritatamente. Alonso secondo me è il pilota che più di tutti meriterebbe di vincerlo, ma è la Ferrari che non merita di vincere questo mondiale. Peccato davvero, ma sfiga a parte non vedo come Vettel possa perdere questo mondiale.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2012)

Salvo miracoli è finita con Alonso 9º.


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

In tutto questo l'uomo da cacciare è Domenicali. In 5 anni ha perso due mondiali all'ultima gara (va bé uno non è manco colpa sua) ed in 3 anni non è riuscito a dare ad Alonso una monoposto in grado di competere *realmente *con la Red Bull. Montezemolo deve decidere al più presto cosa fare, perché noi tifosi della Ferrari non siamo più disposti ad ascoltare i suoi deliri. 

Se ama davvero la Ferrari e se vuole garantire a Ferdi una monoposto competitiva, deve dare una scossa alla scuderia. Se intende confermare Domenicali è giunta l'ora che si faccia da parte pure lui. Con la speranza che non si butti in politica (speranza vana mi sa...), ma che vada in pensione da tutto.


----------



## Snake (17 Novembre 2012)

Non mi stancherò mai di dirlo, che fenomeno Lewis, ad un decimo da uno che c'ha un missile sotto al kulo


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Non mi stancherò mai di dirlo, che fenomeno Lewis, ad un decimo da uno che c'ha un missile sotto al kulo



Mi hai anticipato. Quanto mi piacerebbe vederlo alla Ferrari per il dopo Alonso!


----------



## Solo (17 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Non mi stancherò mai di dirlo, che fenomeno Lewis, ad un decimo da uno che c'ha un missile sotto al kulo


No, ma scherzi? E' un mediocre (cit.)! Anche lui derubato del mondiale da una scuderia indegna, come Alonso. Non perdonerò mai Whitmarsh per esserlo lasciato scappare, mai.


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> No, ma scherzi? E' un mediocre (cit.)! Anche lui derubato del mondiale da una scuderia indegna, come Alonso. Non perdonerò mai Whitmarsh per esserlo lasciato scappare, mai.



Io è da mo che dico che con una monoposto affidabile avrebbe vinto il mondiale.


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Alonso partirà ottavo perché è stato retrocesso al nono posto Grosjean (non ho capito il perché), Schumacher e Webber sotto investigazione rispettivamente per aver ostacolato Alonso in Q2 e aver saltato la misurazione del peso post qualifica, ma tutti e due se la cavano con una reprimenda.

Dietro ad Alonso la coppia Grosjean-Maldonado. Bene ma non benissimo (cit.)


----------



## Frikez (17 Novembre 2012)

Grosjean ha sostituito il cambio


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Novembre 2012)

Alonso con gli aggiornamenti dietro a Massa che non ha gli aggiornamenti...

l'unica scuderia che ha gli aggiornamenti che vanno all'indietro è la Rossa... in Brasile non passeremo nemmeno il Q2


----------



## Degenerate X (18 Novembre 2012)

A che ora partono?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

A che ora partono?


----------



## Solo (18 Novembre 2012)

Alle 20.


----------



## Solo (18 Novembre 2012)

Dunque: a quanto pare la Ferrari andrà a sostituire il cambio di Massa, così Alonso passa in settima posizione (lato pulito, così come Massa 11°). Massa poi ha detto che partire dal lato sporco è peggio che partire sul bagnato, c'è uno svantaggio ENORME. Hamilton infatti ha richiesto che la pista venga pulita.

In pratica non ci saranno problemi al via per Vettel visto che prenderà subito mezz'ora buona di vantaggio...


----------



## Livestrong (18 Novembre 2012)

Quindi toccherà gufare per la rottura del motore


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Novembre 2012)

si va beh ma se la Ferrari ha sostituito il cambio senza che ci fossero problemi io mi vergogno assai  meritiamo di perdere questo titolo


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Novembre 2012)

Ripeto, Alonso meriterebbe il mondiale più di tutti ma *questa* Ferrari no. Vergognosi! Spero che caccino quell'incompetente di Domenicali all'istante!

Comunque voci parlavano di una contromossa RB facendo la stessa cosa per Webber, cosi che Alonso tornasse nella parte sp.orca.


----------



## SololaMaglia (18 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quindi toccherà gufare per la rottura del motore




Come sempre purtroppo :-/


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Novembre 2012)

sta cosa del cambio del cambio per massa per far avanzare alonso è alquanto disgustosa... ma vabbè... la ferrari raschia sempre il fondo del barile =_='' pensassero a fare una macchina decente cacchio


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Novembre 2012)

era più utile dire a Massa di lanciarsi addosso a Vettel invece di fare sta cosa ridicola


----------



## MilanForever (18 Novembre 2012)

E qui la gente si stupiva perchè ci si scandalizzava per l'antisportività della Ferrari e meno per quella delle altre scuderie...

Con questo episodio sconcertante e (credo) senza precedenti si è passato decisamente il segno. 
Almeno lo avessero fatto passare sotto silenzio, invece no, se ne vantano pure. Dovrebbero essere penalizzati secondo me.


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Novembre 2012)

Che roba vergognosa. Le strategie di Domenicali.........


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Novembre 2012)

Poi oltretutto non cambia nulla tanto vettel vincerà tranquillamente... la macchina va 1 secondo + veloce


----------



## MilanForever (18 Novembre 2012)

"Giusta scelta tattica"


----------



## Snake (18 Novembre 2012)

Questo circuito è uno spettacolo


----------



## Lollo7zar (18 Novembre 2012)

auguro una perfetta salute ai pistoni del motore della redbull di vettel

- - - Aggiornato - - -

dai che hamilton si avvicina  facci la magia


----------



## Lollo7zar (18 Novembre 2012)

dai vettel vai a fare compagnia al tuo compagno


----------



## Ale (18 Novembre 2012)

la solita " sfortuna " di alonso.. oggi vince al 100%


----------



## MilanForever (18 Novembre 2012)

Mezzo minuto ha di vantaggio Vettel su Alonso... no ma merita lo spagnolo


----------



## SololaMaglia (18 Novembre 2012)

Hamilton primo


----------



## Blu71 (18 Novembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Hamilton primo



Grazie Hamilton, ora ci vorrebbe un guasto alla Red Bull....


----------



## MilanForever (18 Novembre 2012)

Vediamo come va a finire, per ora Hamilton non è scappato e ha stressato parecchio le gomme


----------



## Blu71 (18 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Vediamo come va a finire, per ora Hamilton non è scappato e ha stressato parecchio le gomme



Vettel ha la macchina migliore ma non è, a mio avviso, il pilota migliore.


----------



## MilanForever (18 Novembre 2012)

Si si, è un parere diffuso qui dentro e rispettabilissimo, anche se io non sono d'accordo. Vediamo, c'è un secondo e due tra di loro.


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Mezzo minuto ha di vantaggio Vettel su Alonso... no ma merita lo spagnolo



Quando uno ha un catorcio di monoposto, mentre l'altro ha la vettura più forte del circus per distacco e vincerà il mondiale all'ultima gara ritengo sempre di più che se c'è un pilota che merita più di tutti questo mondiale per quanto ha fatto vedere nel corso dell'anno è Alonso 

Questo non vuole dire che se lo vince Vettel sarà immeritato, perché dalla seconda parte di stagione ha mostrato una grande supremazia.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Novembre 2012)

Vettel è un ottimo pilota, come negarlo, ma ovviamente guidare una Red Bull lo aiuta parecchio.


----------



## MilanForever (18 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Quando uno ha un catorcio di monoposto, mentre l'altro ha la vettura più forte del circus per distacco e vincerà il mondiale all'ultima gara ritengo sempre di più che se c'è un pilota che merita più di tutti questo mondiale per quanto ha fatto vedere nel corso dell'anno è Alonso
> 
> Questo non vuole dire che se lo vince Vettel sarà immeritato, perché dalla seconda parte di stagione ha mostrato una grande supremazia.



Devi decidere però, solo un può meritarlo. Se secondo te lo meriterebbe Alonso, allora se lo vincesse Vettel sarebbe immeritato


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Devi decidere però, solo un può meritarlo. Se secondo te lo meriterebbe Alonso, allora se lo vincesse Vettel sarebbe immeritato



Assolutamente no. Sto dicendo che tra i due per me lo meriterebbe più Alonso che, per l'ennesima anno in cui guida una vettura di m...a, porterà Vettel a giocarsi il mondiale all'ultimo GP. Allo stesso tempo Vettel lo vincerà e non sarà un titolo rubato o immeritato perché comunque nella seconda parte di stagione ha fatto il vuoto.


----------



## MilanForever (18 Novembre 2012)

Complimenti ad Hamilton, si vedeva anche in qualifica che qui era molto competitivo, essendosi qualificato ad un decimo da Vettel.
Per Alonso meglio di così non poteva andare, ora ultimo granpremio di sofferenza per tutti!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no. Sto dicendo che tra i due per me lo meriterebbe più Alonso che, per l'ennesima anno in cui guida una vettura di m...a, porterà Vettel a giocarsi il mondiale all'ultimo GP. Allo stesso tempo Vettel lo vincerà e non sarà un titolo rubato o immeritato perché comunque nella seconda parte di stagione ha fatto il vuoto.



Uhm.. non mi hai convinto, però ho capito il tuo punto di vista.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Novembre 2012)

grande gara di Hamilton, ma anche di Vettel (che fa 0,000000 errori anche quando è sotto pressione), bravissimo anche Massa, ora la situazione è molto simile a quella del 2007 e 2008, ci vorrebbe una vittoria con Vettel 5°, ci vorrebbe quindi la pioggia...

pazzesco che fino a qualche gara fa eravamo quasi a pari con la Mecca e adesso loro se la giocano con la RBR mentre noi prendiamo 40 secondi


----------



## Solo (18 Novembre 2012)

Hamilton ricorda a Vettel di godersi il trono finché papà Newey tira fuori macchine illegali che vanno il triplo.


----------



## Solo (18 Novembre 2012)

In Brasile ora speriamo esploda la macchina col biondo dentro.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Novembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Hamilton ricorda a Vettel di godersi il trono finché papà Newey tira fuori macchine illegali che vanno il triplo.



non è comunque colpa di Newey, nè di Vettel, se gli altri non sono stati al passo... quest'anno hanno vinto 6 scuderie diverse, c'era l'opportunità di fare meglio per tutti, tanto è vero che dopo Monza si pensava che la RBR potesse perdere anche il costruttori, ma poi hanno lavorato meglio e vinto strameritatamente


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Complimenti ad Hamilton, si vedeva anche in qualifica che qui era molto competitivo, essendosi qualificato ad un decimo da Vettel.
> Per Alonso meglio di così non poteva andare, ora ultimo granpremio di sofferenza per tutti!
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Bé dai almeno mi hai capito


----------



## Solo (18 Novembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non è comunque colpa di Newey, nè di Vettel, se gli altri non sono stati al passo... quest'anno hanno vinto 6 scuderie diverse, c'era l'opportunità di fare meglio per tutti, tanto è vero che dopo Monza si pensava che la RBR potesse perdere anche il costruttori, ma poi hanno lavorato meglio e vinto strameritatamente


Certamente non è colpa di Vettel se la Ferrari fa una macchina indegna e la McLaren una poco affidabile, ma non posso che tifare contro la scuderia di ladri per la quale il biondo (sopravvalutato imho) corre.


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Novembre 2012)

Ci vorrebbe la pioggia che è un po che nn arriva


----------



## Livestrong (18 Novembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non è comunque colpa di Newey, nè di Vettel, se gli altri non sono stati al passo... quest'anno hanno vinto 6 scuderie diverse, c'era l'opportunità di fare meglio per tutti, tanto è vero che dopo Monza si pensava che la RBR potesse perdere anche il costruttori, ma poi hanno lavorato meglio e vinto strameritatamente



Non è questione di lavorare meglio, una cosa è lavorare con un budget ottimo, un'altra lavorare con un budget infinito


----------



## Ale (18 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non è questione di lavorare meglio, una cosa è lavorare con un budget ottimo, un'altra lavorare con un budget infinito



onestamente penso sia riduttivo limitarsi ad una banale differenza di budget, non e' che alla ferrari siano dei pezzenti


----------



## MilanForever (18 Novembre 2012)

Il primo e più grande problema della Ferrari imho è che Domenicali non è neanche lontano parente di Todt.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Novembre 2012)

Non sono dei pezzenti, ma quando hai dietro gente che investe milioni su milioni è inevitabile che la tua scuderia non possa far altro che migliorare. In qualsiasi sport vince chi investe tanto e bene... Non è una cosa che scopriamo oggi


----------



## Livestrong (18 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Il primo e più grande problema della Ferrari imho è che Domenicali non è neanche lontano parente di Todt.



Todt era un incapace, ha avuto semplicemente la fortuna di trovarsi in un periodo dorato. A Briatore, tanto per fare un nome, poteva solo pulire le scarpe


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Novembre 2012)

Per me il successo della RB sta nel connubio fra budget infinito e ottimi ingegneri/tecnici che sanno lavorare al meglio. E poi anche approfittare della poca chiarezza del regolamento (e badate bene la mia è una frecciata alla FIA e non alla RB).


----------



## MilanForever (18 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Todt era un incapace, ha avuto semplicemente la fortuna di trovarsi in un periodo dorato. A Briatore, tanto per fare un nome, poteva solo pulire le scarpe



Qualcuno avrà avuto il merito per quel periodo dorato... 

In ogni caso da quando c'è Domenicali, il numero di strategie bizzarre, suicidi tattici ed errori madornali in termini di decisioni prese dal box, sia in gara che in qualifica, è aumentato esponenzialmente.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Qualcuno avrà avuto il merito per quel periodo dorato...
> 
> In ogni caso da quando c'è Domenicali, il numero di strategie bizzarre, suicidi tattici ed errori madornali in termini di decisioni prese dal box, sia in gara che in qualifica, è aumentato esponenzialmente.




Questo è vero, purtoppo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Qualcuno avrà avuto il merito per quel periodo dorato...
> 
> In ogni caso da quando c'è Domenicali, il numero di strategie bizzarre, suicidi tattici ed errori madornali in termini di decisioni prese dal box, sia in gara che in qualifica, è aumentato esponenzialmente.



c'era anche un certo ross brawn che tanto ***** non era eh!!


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Novembre 2012)

Per la Ferrari l'ultimo modo rimasto per vincere il Mondiale è ordinare a Massa di schiantare Vettel, il problema è che Massa non vede Vettel neanche per sbaglio nei box


----------



## Isao (18 Novembre 2012)

Hamilton straordinario. A parità di macchina è il migliore con Alonso. Vettel un gradino più in basso (è anche più giovane eh).
Vettel merita questo campionato perché i campionati si vincono per il binomio pilota-vettura. Alonso merita questo campionato ma non esiste un binomio, è solo contro tutti (vedi l'errore ai box).


----------



## MilanForever (18 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> c'era anche un certo ross brawn che tanto ***** non era eh!!



E Brawn chi lo ha ingaggiato? E Byrne? E Schumacher? Dai su.


----------



## Isao (18 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no. Sto dicendo che tra i due per me lo meriterebbe più Alonso che, per l'ennesima anno in cui guida una vettura di m...a, porterà Vettel a giocarsi il mondiale all'ultimo GP. Allo stesso tempo Vettel lo vincerà e non sarà un titolo rubato o immeritato perché comunque nella seconda parte di stagione ha fatto il vuoto.



Ai tifosi RedBull sfugge la sottile differenza tra essere tifosi ed essere faziosi.



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Per me il successo della RB sta nel connubio fra budget infinito e ottimi ingegneri/tecnici che sanno lavorare al meglio. E poi anche approfittare della poca chiarezza del regolamento (e badate bene la mia è una frecciata alla FIA e non alla RB).



Budget illimitato significa anche convincere qualsiasi tecnico a lavorare con te ergo hai solo i migliori.
Comunque sia non credo sia un discorso di budget. La Ferrari dovrebbe colmare la irrisoria differenza di budget con anni di esperienza.


----------



## Gekyn (19 Novembre 2012)

E ora forza Vettel


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2012)

Vettel e' praticamente campione del mondo. 
Ho appena visto le possibile combinazioni, cioe' deve fare una gara di menta per perderlo


----------



## Bawert (20 Novembre 2012)

E' incredibile che Webber abbia ogni problema possibile immaginabile e Vettel molto meno.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Novembre 2012)

Le previsioni meteo dovrebbero dare pioggia!!ottima cosa per alonso...se non sltro mischia le carte


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Le previsioni meteo dovrebbero dare pioggia!!ottima cosa per alonso...se non sltro mischia le carte



Sai che non so se sia un buon affare per Alonso?


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Sai che non so se sia un buon affare per Alonso?



Per come la vedo io è l'unica possibilità che ha alonso!!in una gara asciutta non ha nessuna possibilità di lottare con vettel..


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Per come la vedo io è l'unica possibilità che ha alonso!!in una gara asciutta non ha nessuna possibilità di lottare con vettel..



Diceva Carlo Vanzini, il commentatore F1 su Sky, su fb che in Brasile per assegnare il punteggio pieno occorre che vengano disputati almeno 54 giri su 71. Mettiamo caso che la pioggia faccia sospendere la corsa con Vettel fuori e Alonso primo, Ferdi prenderebbe 12.5 punti e perderebbe il mondiale di 0.5 punti. Certo è solo un'ipotesi questa, ma io credo che si debba sperare in problemi tecnici per Vettel come diceva Alesi domenica scorsa. Senza problemi tecnici, pioggia o no, non vedo come il crucco possa perdere questo mondiale ormai.


----------



## Bawert (23 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Diceva Carlo Vanzini, il commentatore F1 su Sky, su fb che in Brasile per assegnare il punteggio pieno occorre che vengano disputati almeno 54 giri su 71. Mettiamo caso che la pioggia faccia sospendere la corsa con Vettel fuori e Alonso primo, *Ferdi prenderebbe 12.5 punti e perderebbe il mondiale di 0.5 punti*. Certo è solo un'ipotesi questa, ma io credo che si debba sperare in problemi tecnici per Vettel come diceva Alesi domenica scorsa. Senza problemi tecnici, pioggia o no, non vedo come il crucco possa perdere questo mondiale ormai.


Che brutta cosa perdere così


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Novembre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Che brutta cosa perdere così



Pensa Sykes in Sbk ha perso proprio di 0.5 punti il mondiale contro Biaggi...


----------



## Blu71 (23 Novembre 2012)

Prime libere ad Interlagos ad Hamilton 
Cds


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Novembre 2012)

inutile stare a fare tanti conti... 

questa gara se non la vince Vettel, la vince Hamilton, oppure Webber, o Button... 

quindi se vettel non rompe...


----------



## MilanForever (24 Novembre 2012)

Apprezzo la vostra scaramanzia  Vi ricordo che sarà molto probabilmente una gara bagnata.


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Apprezzo la vostra scaramanzia  Vi ricordo che sarà molto probabilmente una gara bagnata.



Bagnato dove per altro Vettel è uno che va molto forte. E'ì inutile fare calcoli di ogni tipo, Alonso vincerà il mondiale solo se il crucco dovesse ritirarsi


----------



## MilanForever (24 Novembre 2012)

Considera però che sul bagnato le incognite di un gp, che già sono molte, si moltiplicano. 

L'abilità di guida conta senza dubbio, però entrano in gioco tante altre variabili, incidenti, cordoli che diventano trappole, macchine che si impantanano nella sabbia per una banale uscita di pista, tempismo e abilità dei box nel decidere quando effettuare i cambi gomme e che gomme mettere, piloti di secondo piano e poco esperti che diventa insidioso doppiare, ecc.
Insomma ci sono tanti fattori che possono far si che il risultato possa essere tutto fuorchè scontato. 

Poi per carità, anch'io so che Vettel e Hamilton sono più veloci di Alonso (Webber e Button, che nelle libere gli erano davanti, non li considero perchè non credo che in gara possano stare davanti allo spagnolo), non mi nascondo dietro un dito, però non sarà facile per nessuno domani.

Intanto vediamo come vanno le qualifiche


----------



## Isao (24 Novembre 2012)

Il passo gara di Alonso sembra migliore di quello di Vettel ed effettivamente anche i distacchi nel giro singolo sono contenuti. Però, ahimè, questo non conta nulla con 13 punti di svantaggio. Quindi, pioggia ed alternatore permettendo, sarà una gara in cui soffrire, molto probabilmente, inutilmente.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Novembre 2012)

Domenicali è veramente un incompetente.... san tutti che la ferrari al primo giro fa schifo... e rimandano in pista alonso a 2 min dalla fine...


----------



## Solo (24 Novembre 2012)

Alonso sta dormendo negli ultimi weekend.

Vettel se la sta facendo in mano.

Speriamo nel sorpasso nel mondiale costruttori.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Novembre 2012)

la Mclaren sa lavorare, la Ferrari no...

Alonso diceva di crederci ma continua a prenderle da Massa... non mi è piaciuto nelle ultime gare


----------



## Snake (24 Novembre 2012)

Lewis 

Vettel ocio a Felipe


----------



## Blu71 (24 Novembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> la Mclaren sa lavorare, la Ferrari no...
> 
> Alonso diceva di crederci ma continua a prenderle da Massa... non mi è piaciuto nelle ultime gare



Alonso secondo me sa bene di non poter competere con Red Bull e McLaren


----------



## Solo (24 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Alonso secondo me sa bene di non poter competere con Red Bull e McLaren


E quindi?


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Alonso secondo me sa bene di non poter competere con Red Bull e McLaren



va beh dai ma è giustificabile fino a un certo punto... non può alla prima intervista dire che non è sorpreso di essere ottavo, almeno quinto doveva esserlo... a maggior ragione non può lamentarsi se quinto è Felipe

- - - Aggiornato - - -

comunque a mondiale andato spero che Massa faccia una bella gara in casa sua, ritrovarlo per l'anno prossimo sarebbe importante


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Novembre 2012)

ricordiamo che per l'ultima volta la RAI trasmette in esclusiva la F1, il prossimo anno Sky concederà con ogni probabilità solo metà delle gare in chiaro...

Mazzoni e compagnia si congedano così:

1) "..... i rivoli....."  sta storia dei rivoli la ripete sempre
2) "....Pic ha già firmato con la Karthikeyan..."   invece che con la Caterham
3) Mazzoni confonde l'albo d'oro delle pole con quello delle vittorie
4) Ivan Capelli "Lo butta fuori!!" riferito a Ricciardo che fa scalare indietro Grosjean, non stavo guardando e ho pensato ad un incidente tra i due
5) Vettel che scoppia a ridere prima che Stella Bruno faccia la domanda


----------



## Blu71 (24 Novembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> E quindi?



...e quindi, forse, psicologicamente avrà ceduto.


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Novembre 2012)

A sto punto non credo vincerà...anche se può succedere di tutto,soprattutto vista l'incognita meteo!mi spiace che non riuscirò a seguirla visto che sarò allo stadio!!


----------



## Solo (24 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...e quindi, forse, psicologicamente avrà ceduto.


Onestamente mi sarei aspettato cedesse prima, visto che son tre stagioni che fa i salti mortali, non ora dove c'è ancora una speranza (seppur flebile). In ogni caso, anche se ha ceduto psicologicamente, il superfenomenopiùforteditutti NON può prendere paga da Massa negli ultimi weekend come ha fatto lui.

Comunque domani parte settimo: retrocesso Maldonado.


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Novembre 2012)

Speriamo che Felipao faccia il suo dovere 

Scherzi a parte, come previsto, solo un guasto o un incidente di Vettel potrebbe consegnare il titolo ad Alonso, che comunque deve arrivare almeno terzo e non sarà affatto facile. Peccato perché Alonso il mondiale lo meriterebbe, però la Ferrari no.


----------



## Ale (25 Novembre 2012)

vincerà alonso. sono pronto a scommetterci qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> vincerà alonso. sono pronto a scommetterci qualsiasi cosa.



...se Vettel si ritira.


----------



## Ale (25 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...se Vettel si ritira.



ma stai sicuro che si ritira.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> ma stai sicuro che si ritira.



....se arriva la pioggia ne vedremo delle belle, questo è sicuro.


----------



## carlocarlo (25 Novembre 2012)

non piovera


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2012)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> non piovera




.....amico di Vettel?


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Novembre 2012)

Felipe addosso a Seb è l'unica soluzione


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2012)

Inizia a piovere.....


----------



## Livestrong (25 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> vincerà alonso. sono pronto a scommetterci qualsiasi cosa.



Madò, stai sempre a gufare


----------



## Ale (25 Novembre 2012)

alonso è un campione eh..


----------



## smallball (25 Novembre 2012)

suicidio di Vettel


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Novembre 2012)

non ha niente alla macchina, incredibile...


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Novembre 2012)

vettel già 6°  insomma ci serve na botta de fondoschiena e sperare che vettel si rompa


----------



## MilanForever (25 Novembre 2012)

Le sauber hanno un ordine preciso a quanto pare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



smallball ha scritto:


> suicidio di Vettel



si, va beh.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Novembre 2012)

si va beh alonso di nuovo lungo


----------



## Ale (25 Novembre 2012)

telecronaca rai che fa venir voglia di tirare la televisione fuori dalla finestra.


----------



## MilanForever (25 Novembre 2012)

Verissimo


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Beh, adesso quell'asino di Massa farà passare Alonso no?


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Novembre 2012)

bravo Vettel giusto così


----------



## smallball (25 Novembre 2012)

titolo meritato


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Novembre 2012)

complimenti anche a Button per il successo


----------



## Ale (25 Novembre 2012)

E andiamooo


----------



## Isao (25 Novembre 2012)

Onore a Vettel che ha meritato questo campionato.
Onore ad Alonso che, nonostante questa Ferrari, meritava di giocarselo ad armi pari.
Onore a Massa perché, dopo tante critiche, lo merita per lo spirito di squadra e le prestazioni velocistiche.
Complimenti alla Formula uno che mi ha regalato anche questa volta emozioni incredibili.


----------



## Solo (25 Novembre 2012)

Bellissima gara, mi sono divertito un sacco, peccato che sia andato tutto storto. 


Quel babbeo di Hulkenberg rovina l'ultima gara di Lewis, non siamo riusciti a superare la Ferrari nel mondiale costruttori e dito**** ha vinto.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Novembre 2012)

5 pere dal Bayern ieri
F1 titolo perso per tre punti
stasera 3 ****i in faccia dai gobbi

che weekend di m...


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Novembre 2012)

Alonso non so a chi sparerebbe + volentieri... se Grosjean per SPA o ai progettisti ferrari che ogni gara gli davan una macchina scarsissima in qualifica


----------



## Solo (25 Novembre 2012)

Ah, Raikkonen EROICO.


----------



## Ale (25 Novembre 2012)

Alla rai stanno dicendo che alonso avrebbe meritato il titolo. Roba da sradicare l'antenna dal tetto, almeno cesserebbe l'obbligo di pagare il canone. Incredibile.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2012)

Ha vinto la *macchina* migliore.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Novembre 2012)

Comunque io voglio 23 gare in questo circuito... cavolo ogni anno questa è sempre la gara più bella!!! Massa che piange... mi sa che l'è tornato a mente quando perse lui il mondiale per un pelo


----------



## Solo (25 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> Alla rai stanno dicendo che alonso avrebbe meritato il titolo. Roba da sradicare l'antenna dal tetto, almeno cesserebbe l'obbligo di pagare il canone. Incredibile.


Non ci trovo nulla di sbagliato onestamente...


----------



## Ale (25 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ha vinto la *macchina* migliore.



mica si corre a piedi


----------



## Snake (25 Novembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Bellissima gara, mi sono divertito un sacco, peccato che sia andato tutto storto.
> 
> 
> Quel babbeo di Hulkenberg rovina l'ultima gara di Lewis, non siamo riusciti a superare la Ferrari nel mondiale costruttori e dito**** ha vinto.


C'è tutta la stagione di Hamilton in quel contatto con Hulk, mai vista così tanta sfi.ga, mai vista.


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ha vinto la *macchina* migliore.




Cioe' Vettel


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> mica si corre a piedi


 [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] sei un genio 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Cioe' Vettel



Anche tu ice


----------



## Ale (25 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] sei un genio
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## Frikez (25 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> Alla rai stanno dicendo che alonso avrebbe meritato il titolo. Roba da sradicare l'antenna dal tetto, almeno cesserebbe l'obbligo di pagare il canone. Incredibile.



L'avrebbero meritato entrambi quest'anno..Alonso con una macchina ridicola e partendo settimo o ottavo negli ultimi mesi è riuscito a giocarsela fino in fondo.
Comunque la Ferrari nonostante una velocità di punta clamorosa ha sempre i soliti problemi, gomme che faticano ad andare in temperatura e nei tratti misti dei circuiti perde veramente un sacco.


----------



## MilanForever (25 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ha vinto la *macchina* migliore.



Dai blu, concedigli qualcosa a Vettel, non ti sono bastate le ultime gare e anche quest'ultimissima per rivalutarlo almeno un pochino? 

Poi se volete continuare a raccontarvi la favola che la Redbull è stata nettamente superiore alle altre fatelo pure, però ricordatevi che le prime 7 gare hanno avuto 7 vincitori diversi e che la Redbull è stata la più forte da poco dopo la metà dell'anno fino ad un paio di gare fa, in cui la McLaren si è dimostrata superiore, prima non lo era affatto.

Detto questo, complimenti ad Alonso che obiettivamente non ha avuto un mezzo tecnico sufficiente per lottare alla pari e nonostante questo ha lottato per il mondiale fino alle ultime curve dimostrando di essere un ottimo pilota.


----------



## Livestrong (25 Novembre 2012)

Giusto così alla fine... Fernando ogni gp si faceva come minimo 10 km in più, la vettura non aveva semplicemente stabilità in uscita dalle curve veloci... Stendiamo un velo pietoso sulle qualifiche.

Bravo vettel che se rimane alla red bull ha sicuramente un futuro brillante davanti a sè


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Dai blu, concedigli qualcosa a Vettel, non ti sono bastate le ultime gare e anche quest'ultimissima per rivalutarlo almeno un pochino?
> 
> Poi se volete continuare a raccontarvi la favola che la Redbull è stata nettamente superiore alle altre fatelo pure, però ricordatevi che le prime 7 gare hanno avuto 7 vincitori diversi e che la Redbull è stata la più forte da poco dopo la metà dell'anno fino ad un paio di gare fa, in cui la McLaren si è dimostrata superiore, prima non lo era affatto.
> 
> Detto questo, complimenti ad Alonso che obiettivamente non ha avuto un mezzo tecnico sufficiente per lottare alla pari e nonostante questo ha lottato per il mondiale fino alle ultime curve dimostrando di essere un ottimo pilota.




Certo, Vettel è un ottimo pilota ma, almeno a mio avviso, non è il migliore. Alonso ed Hamilton sono superiori.


----------



## Solo (25 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Emanuele (25 Novembre 2012)

sarà stato ubriaco


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Novembre 2012)

​PAGELLONE DEL CAMPIONATO!

*VETTEL 10* Il più sudato dei suoi titoli è allo stesso tempo meritato per come ha corso nella seconda parte del campionato, pesantissimi i suoi 18 punti in Belgio (col ritiro di Alonso) quando aveva una Red Bull non ancora al top, poi non appena Newey è tornato a ingranare, lui non ha sbagliato nulla, compreso ad Abu Dhabi quando partiva indietro e anche oggi aggredendo fino alla fine. Il più giovane tricampione del mondo ora alza la testa e guarda a Schumacher (che oggi saluta), è l'unico al momento che può avvicinarlo.


*ALONSO 10* Degno avversario di Sebastian, durante l'inverno rimpiangerà i contatti con le Renault a Spa e a Suzuka. Per il resto, perfetto, almeno in gara, qualcosa ha perso un po' in qualifica in queste ultime gare, ma non ha mai mollato. Penso sia ancora il migliore del Circus, ma anche se non è stata colpa sua, sa benissimo che anche il miglior pilota di tutti i tempi farebbe fatica a portare a casa un titolo vincendo sole 3 gare. 


*RAIKKONEN 9* Alzi la mano chi avrebbe scommesso su un ritorno così. Con la Lotus una vittoria, un inseguimento vano fino all'ultimo giro ad Hamilton in Ungheria, tanti bei piazzamenti e un meritatissimo podio finale. Tutto ciò dopo due anni lontano da una F1 che lui stesso aveva lasciato con sollievo, alla caccia di nuove motivazioni. Un piccolo schiaffo a Schumi, il cui ritorno non è stato altrettanto efficace. 


*HAMILTON 8.5* Ha sfoderato il meglio di sè nell'ultima parte di stagione... quando ormai era troppo tardi per il mondiale... la Mclaren ha molto da rammaricarsi per quanto perso invece all'inizio, sia con lui, che con il compagno, nonostante la Red Bull non fosse ancora così forte. Peccato per le due possibile vittorie sfumate a Singapore e Abu Dhabi, che gli hanno negato il sorpasso a Raikkonen. La sua miglior gara ad Austin la settimana scorsa. Dal 2008 Lewis non arriva nei primi 3 nella classifica finale!!! In Mercedes puntano tutto su di lui... 


*BUTTON 7.5* Lui ed Hamilton hanno fatto una stagione per uno... lo scorso anno decisamente più in palla Jenson, che quest'anno aveva aperto così come ha chiuso (con una vittoria). Nel mezzo tante incertezze, soprattutto in qualifica, un bel successo in Belgio, una rottura a Monza quando era comodamente secondo. Conclude in classifica a soli due punti dal compagno, ma nel complesso i suoi errori si sono fatti sentire soprattutto nel mancato sorpasso alla Ferrari nei costruttori


*WEBBER 6* Ci risiamo... fino a metà campionato ricorda il bel Webber del 2010, due successi, è lui il primo inseguitore di Fernando in estate. Poi svanisce, si perde, lascia di nuovo a Vettel il ruolo di "primo pilota" e il suo campionato finisce lontano dai primi. Nemmeno in top 5, mentre il suo compagno fa 3 mondiali su 3. A Marzo contro Seb si riparte da zero a zero, ma la sensazione è che le occasioni per lui siano finite.


*MASSA 6.5* Di incoraggiamento, per la buonissima parte finale dove è riuscito anche a dimostrarsi più veloce di Fernando. Il contratto gli è stato rinnovato facendo storcere il naso a molti ferraristi, il terzo posto (che poteva essere secondo senza ordine di scuderia) colto in Brasile però fa ben sperare. Rivedremo mai il vero Massa?


*GROSJEAN 5.5* Okay, 96 punti... 96 sarà anche un bel numero, ma... quanti incidenti, ****o!!


*ROSBERG 6* Aveva iniziato benissimo cogliendo anche la sua prima vittoria in carriera con la Mercedes. E' stata forse la stessa Mercedes ad illuderlo. Da dopo Monaco mai più competitiva la macchina e di conseguenza mai più competitivo lui, spesso anche alle spalle di Schumacher, sicuramente la peggiore delle sue ultime tre stagioni. Il successo in Bahrain gli vale comunque la sufficienza finale.


*PEREZ 7 *Mina vagante. Ha sfiorato il successo con la Sauber, secondo in Malesia e a Monza, si è guadagnato il posto in Mclaren. Da quel momento non ha più fatto un punto. E' giovane e il prossimo anno potrà dimostrare chi è, e far ingoiare, per esempio, tanti rospi a Montezemolo.


*HULKENBERG 7* Un altro dei papabili al posto di Massa, prima del rinnovo di Massa. Oggi poteva anche vincere e avrebbe fatto suonare l'inno indiano sul podio. Qui dove aveva conquistato la sua prima pole in carriera. Colpe di gioventù nel suo incidente con Hamilton, ma non dimentichiamo che prima della SC aveva 45" di vantaggio sul terzo e controllava agevolmente Button. La Ferrari poteva essere una grande occasione, invece ahimè nel 2013 si ritroverà in Sauber......


*KOBAYASHI 5 *Qualche buona gara, ma non all'altezza di Perez... non ha meritato la riconferma del team.


*SCHUMACHER 5* Basta un podio a Valencia per salvare questa stagione? Forse è utile solo per gli almanacchi. E' stato bello rivederlo lì, ma per il resto è stato un fantasma. Arriva a punti nella sua ultima corsa, anche se meno memorabile di quel "primo addio" del 2006.


*DI RESTA 5.5* Anche lui ha avuto i suoi bei momenti, ma non è riuscito a trascinare sul podio la Force India. Si era parlato di Mclaren prima del sorpasso di Perez. Voci che forse lo hanno destabilizzato, alla fine Hulkenberg, dopo un anno da collaudatore, riesce a fare meglio di lui.


*MALDONADO 7* Altalenante come la sua macchina. Deve migliorare anche lui dal punto di vista "regolamentare". Molto veloce in qualifica, riporta la Williams sul primo gradino del podio a distanza di 8 anni (Montoya vincitore in Brasile nel 2004). 


*SENNA 5*


*VERGNE 5*


*RICCIARDO 4.5*


*Piloti delle scuderie di serie C senza voto*


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Novembre 2012)

Commento solo ora causa sbornia da Milan-Juve 

Complimenti a Vettel, l'ho detto in precedenza che se avesse vinto l'avrebbe fatto comunque con merito per quel che ha fatto nell'ultima parte di stagione e lo ribadisco ora. Dispiace per Ferdi, dispiace moltissimo perché solo un campione come lui avrebbe potuto portare Vettel a giocarsi il mondiale piloti all'ultima corsa con una monoposto nettamente inferiore.

Un grosso meno alla Ferrari e al suo presidente. Alla Ferrari perché in 3 anni non è stata in grado di dare una vettura realmente competitiva ad Alonso, al suo presidente perché sbandiera la meritocrazia a destra e a manca per poi ribadire la propria fiducia al più raccomandato ed incompetente di tutti. Il nome non lo dico neanche.


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> Alla rai stanno dicendo che alonso avrebbe meritato il titolo. Roba da sradicare l'antenna dal tetto, almeno cesserebbe l'obbligo di pagare il canone. Incredibile.



Cosa hanno detto di sbagliato? Cioè troverei ridicolo se avessero detto che lo avrebbe meritato lui e Vettel no, ma non credo abbiano detto questo.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Novembre 2012)

Se non esistesse, bisognerebbe inventarlo.* Kimi Raikkonen*, anche in Brasile, è stato per certi versi il One Man Show con un “gesto tecnico” semplicemente memorabile. Al cinquantaduesimo giro il finlandese arriva lungo alla Junçao e senza pensarci due volte inizia una folle scampagnata in vie di fughe sconosciute ai più.

Il risultato è un cancello sbarrato che lo costringe a una delle retromarce più comiche della storia della F1. Il tutto con calma serafica e senza fretta, Un Gp nel Gp quello di Kimi che, nonostante il grossolano errore, è comunque riuscito a chiudere in decima posizione la gara.

Ma la cosa più divertente è la giustificazione che Raikkonen dà alla sua genialata, dimostrandosi anche in questo un personaggio sui generis. Insomma al biondino terzo in campionato Bart Simpson gli fa un baffo:

“Quando sono uscito al giro 52 avevo la visiera appannata ma sapevo dove stavo andando. Quella è una parte della pista che serviva come via di fuga. Lo so bene perchè nel 2001 ho fatto la stessa manovra, ma allora il cancello era aperto. Qualcuno ha pensato bene di chiuderlo quest’anno. L’anno prossimo mi assicurerò che lo riaprano di nuovo…”

“So dove andare”, questo slogan fa il paio con quello di Abu Dhabi “So cosa fare”. Semplicemente mitico.


----------



## MilanForever (26 Novembre 2012)

Kimi è un fenomeno a parte gli scherzi. Terzo nel mondiale con una Lotus dopo due anni di inattività. Una vittoria e sei podi. Tanta roba.


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Novembre 2012)

Le immagini del sorpasso irregolare di Vettel:






Le immagini parlano chiaro, il primo led è giallo (cioè bandiera gialla) e non giallo-rosso come era stato detto in precedenza, mentre il secondo è verde, ma Vettel sta sorpassando ancora in regime di bandiera gialla.

Gli estremi per un ricorso ci sono tutti, ma chiaramente verrà rigettato. A meno che...


----------



## Ale (28 Novembre 2012)

Campionato a tavolino per Alonso, complimenti. Il supercampione di sempre


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> Campionato a tavolino per Alonso, complimenti. Il supercampione di sempre



Figurati, credo che manco Alonso vorrebbe un titolo a tavolino. E' la stampa spagnola che sta montando su tutto questo.

Una cosa è certa però; il video parla chiaro e gli estremi per un ricorso ci sono tutti.


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2012)

Alonso come l'inter; i mondiali di cartone


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Novembre 2012)

di cartone non c'è un bel niente e non vincerebbe niente a tavolino!!le regole sono chiare e vettel le ha infrante e la sua azione era meritevole di un drive through!!
ma la ferrari ha esposto ufficialmente ricorso?


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> di cartone non c'è un bel niente e non vincerebbe niente a tavolino!!le regole sono chiare e vettel le ha infrante e la sua azione era meritevole di un drive through!!
> ma la ferrari ha esposto ufficialmente ricorso?



E te come lo chiameresti un titolo assegnato e non "vinto sul campo"? 

Comunque niente di ufficiale e credo anche che non verrà fatto nessun ricorso. Anche perché molti dicono che sia irregolare, altri che sia regolare. Io credo che sia irregolare, ma il ricorso andava fatto subito e non dopo. Ora che si pensi ad affidare ad Alonso una vettura realmente competitiva.


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ​PAGELLONE DEL CAMPIONATO!
> 
> *CUT*



Non ho molto tempo per scrivere, ma imho il 7.5 a Button non esiste. Uno che corre per la McLaren non può permettersi di dormire per mezza stagione.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Novembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Non ho molto tempo per scrivere, ma imho il 7.5 a Button non esiste. Uno che corre per la McLaren non può permettersi di dormire per mezza stagione.



non lo avrei dato se non avesse vinto in Brasile... ha concluso in crescendo pur non essendo ai livelli dello scorso anno... poi, ovviamente tutti i voti sono soggettivi...


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Novembre 2012)

Carlo Vanzini su FB dice che la Ferrari ha tempo fino al 30 novembre per poter presentare ricorso, dopodiché sarà la Commissione della FIA ad esaminare il fatto. Vettel, in caso di colpevolezza, rischierebbe una penalità di 20 secondi che lo porterebbero all'ottavo posto e quindi Alonso in virtù del secondo posto vincerà il mondiale per 1 punto.

Questo è quanto, ma chiaramente è pura utopia.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Carlo Vanzini su FB dice che la Ferrari ha tempo fino al 30 novembre per poter presentare ricorso, dopodiché sarà la Commissione della FIA ad esaminare il fatto. Vettel, in caso di colpevolezza, rischierebbe una penalità di 20 secondi che lo porterebbero all'ottavo posto e quindi Alonso in virtù del secondo posto vincerà il mondiale per 1 punto.
> 
> Questo è quanto, ma chiaramente è pura utopia.



non è nemmeno da commentare... sono i commissari a valutare gli episodi in pista... di solito poi si fa ricorso per contestare una decisione, non per indurre a una decisione mai presa... 

fare ricorso sarebbe vergognoso


----------



## Snake (28 Novembre 2012)

Ocio al tizio che sventola a sinistra, la bandiera è blu o verde? Auguri, questo è solo uno dei tanti motivi per il quale non verrà accolto nessun ricorso ammesso e concesso che la Ferrari lo faccia sto ricorso.


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Novembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non è nemmeno da commentare... sono i commissari a valutare gli episodi in pista... di solito poi si fa ricorso per contestare una decisione, non per indurre a una decisione mai presa...
> 
> fare ricorso sarebbe vergognoso


In realtà ho riportato a parole mie quello che ha detto visto che mi ero dimenticato di copiare il suo stato. Commissione FIA è forse un termine sbagliato 


Snake ha scritto:


> Ocio al tizio che sventola a sinistra, la bandiera è blu o verde? Auguri, questo è solo uno dei tanti motivi per il quale non verrà accolto nessun ricorso ammesso e concesso che la Ferrari lo faccia sto ricorso.



Io non vedo nessun tizio, ma avevo letto da altre parti che c'era il commissario che sbandiera. Se fosse verde sarebbe regolare, ma nel video è chiaro che il led verde inizia dopo e che quindi lui per ora sta sorpassando ancora in regime di bandiera gialla. Comunque credo che se anche ci sono i presupposti per fare un ricorso questo non venga accolto. Sarebbe uno smacco troppo grande per la F1.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> In realtà ho riportato a parole mie quello che ha detto visto che mi ero dimenticato di copiare il suo stato. Commissione FIA è forse un termine sbagliato



quando ho scritto non è nemmeno da commentare... ovviamente non mi riferivo al tuo intervento, ma alla notizia in generale


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Novembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> quando ho scritto non è nemmeno da commentare... ovviamente non mi riferivo al tuo intervento, ma alla notizia in generale


----------



## Snake (28 Novembre 2012)

Kurt guarda bene per favore, a sinistra si vede un tizio che sventola una bandiera. Se è verde il caso non esiste.






0.35, si vede chiaramente uno che sta sventolando una bandiera


----------



## MilanForever (28 Novembre 2012)

Il video non lascerebbe spazio a dubbi. Non so perchè ma non riesco a vedere l'immagine che ha postato Snake.

Se ci fosse un commissario che sventola una bandiera verde in un tratto in cui ci sono le bandiere gialle, la disposizione che conta sarebbe la sua da regolamento. Poi da altre parti avevo letto che la manovra sarebbe stata consentita dal fatto che Vergne abbia rallentato vistosamente, rendendo di fatto impossibile non superarlo. Boh.

In ogni caso la sanzione, anche se fosse giusta, sarebbe stata da comminare durante la gara e immediatamente dopo l'accaduto, dando la possibilità a Vettel di "rimediare", una sanzione retroattiva, oltre che ridicola, sarebbe ingiusta imho.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Novembre 2012)

la bandiera è verde... infatti il reato non sussiste... anche se il sorpasso è iniziato in uscita dalla S di Senna dove c'erano le bandiere gialle


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Novembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> la bandiera è verde... infatti il reato non sussiste... anche se il sorpasso è iniziato in uscita dalla S di Senna dove c'erano le bandiere gialle



Io però non vedo nessuna bandiera nell'immagine postata da snake. Non che non ci creda, tant'è che ho letto anche in giro di questa cosa, ma non la vedo proprio. Forse sono cieco io


----------



## MilanForever (28 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Kurt guarda bene per favore, a sinistra si vede un tizio che sventola una bandiera. Se è verde il caso non esiste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ho fatto molta fatica, ma l'ho vista, sembra in effetti verde, ma non lo giuro. Sarebbe molto strano che fosse blu però, visto che i piloti si trovavano al sesto giro della corsa.


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Kurt guarda bene per favore, a sinistra si vede un tizio che sventola una bandiera. Se è verde il caso non esiste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ho problemi di vista allora  Davvero io faccio molta fatica a vederla, ma se me lo dici te ci credo


----------



## Isao (28 Novembre 2012)

Da tifoso Ferrari, non me ne frega una cippa. I campionati e le gare si vincono in pista. Accetto le vittorie che arrivano grazie a penalizzazioni ed altro ma una volta che è stava sventolata la bandiera a scacchi non ha più senso. Non godrei nemmeno un pò per questa vittoria. Questa è roba da interisti.


----------



## Ale (28 Novembre 2012)

io ho visto un alieno nel video!!!!


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Novembre 2012)

Vi riporto quello che ha scritto Carlo Vanzini su FB:



> Visto che sono insonne ecco le conseguenze...
> Ho creato il mosaico del giallo gialla (VETTEL).
> In mezzo c'è l'onboard e si vede sventolare la bandiera...
> Da sinistra a destra prima in alto e poi in basso ecco poi la situazione vista da GPS ufficiale F1
> ...





> Giusto per fare la quadra e c'è pur sempre di mezzo un mondiale. Per la direzione gara la zona era in mezzo giro di nuovo yellow ed è yellow quando ripassano da hamilton in poi fin dopo il passaggio di vettel. quindi non si poteva passare ma il commissario nel caos resta con la verde... Della serie tana libera tutti



Vi giro anche questi due articoli 1 e 2.


----------



## MilanForever (29 Novembre 2012)

Con le "prove" che abbiamo a disposizione noi comuni mortali, la vicenda rimane alquanto dubbia. 

Certo che, come ho detto ieri, una penalizzazione postuma non sarebbe giusta. Se lo avessero penalizzato durante il gp probabilmente Vettel avrebbe fatto una gara diversa, inoltre ricordiamoci che Webber era davanti a lui. Se Vettel negli ultimi giri si fosse effettivamente trovato in ottava posizione (come direbbe la classifica con la penalizzazione di 20 secondi, ma cosa che non è affatto detto che si sarebbe verificata), sarebbe stato sufficiente far fermare o rallentare Webber, manovra vergognosa ma che gli avrebbe consegnato il titolo.


----------



## Snake (29 Novembre 2012)

_Proprio mentre il tam-tam mediatico iniziava a montare, ecco la prima presa di posizione ufficiale del team di Maranello. La Ferrari ha inviato alla FIA una lettera nella quale ha chiesto un chiarimento sul sorpasso tra Vettel e Vergne. Non si tratta di un ricorso, ma di una prima mossa che potrebbe presto portare a sviluppi importanti. Non resta che attendere._

Pochi minuti fa

_The FIA has confirmed Sebastian Vettel did not break the rules concerning overtaking under yellow flags when passing Jean-Eric Vergne during the Brazilian Grand Prix.

Ferrari asked the FIA to investigate whether Vettel illegally overtook the Toro Rosso on lap four on the Reta Oposta straight.

Yellow flags and lights prohibiting overtaking were visible in the run-up to the pass but a green flag indicating drivers could overtake was difficult to see

FIA race director Charlie Whiting told Auto Motor und Sport Vettel had passed a green flag before completing the move. The FIA later confirmed to Autosport the pass was legal._

Caso chiuso


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Novembre 2012)

Bene così allora.

[MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] una curiosità, dove hai trovato il pezzo in inglese? Sul sito della FIA non lo trovo.

Edit: visto ora


----------



## Livestrong (29 Novembre 2012)

Un urrà all'occhio bionico di vettel che, mentre sorpassa, vede uno che sventola la bandiera verde mentre va a 200 e passa orari


----------



## Ale (29 Novembre 2012)

Insomma dai l'amore ha vinto. Bene cosi.


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Un urrà all'occhio bionico di vettel che, mentre sorpassa, vede uno che sventola la bandiera verde mentre va a 200 e passa orari



Bravo a lui


----------



## MilanForever (30 Novembre 2012)

Beh, oddio, le velocità sono quelle eh, se un pilota di formula 1 non vedesse le bandiere sventolate dai commissari sarebbe grave.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Novembre 2012)

Se stai eseguendo un sorpasso non è che badi esattamente al tizio ch sventola la bandiera... Le luci lampeggianti sono molto più e evidenti


----------



## Jaqen (30 Novembre 2012)

Infatti le luci lampeggianti sono meno attendibili di un ometto con la casacca arancione che sventola una bandierina


----------



## Frikez (30 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> Insomma dai l'amore ha vinto. Bene cosi.



I complotti contro la RB


----------



## Ale (30 Novembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> I complotti contro la RB



C'hanno comuqnue provato eh


----------



## MilanForever (30 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se stai eseguendo un sorpasso non è che badi esattamente al tizio ch sventola la bandiera... Le luci lampeggianti sono molto più e evidenti



Il sorpasso lo inizia dopo aver passato l'uomo con la bandiera, segno che probabilmente l'ha visto. 

Sono d'accordo che le luci sono molto più evidenti, però il regolamento dice che in presenza di un commissario, conta quello che segnala lui, quindi, ripeto, da parte di un pilota non notare una segnalazione del genere sarebbe molto grave, questo in generale, non solo in questo caso.


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Dicembre 2012)

Da FB:

*Carlo Vanzini
*‎8 team principal su 12 hanno votato Alonso miglior pilota 2012


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Chiudo e apro altro topic sulla nuova stagione.


----------

